# Buffed schätzt Aion falsch ein



## Kalikas (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/12532/aion-grinden-wie-ein-gott

liest Euch das mal durch ,ich sage dazu nur schade das ihr Aion falsch einschätz,warscheinlich spielt ihr das game nicht mal oder wart nur kurz drinne. Alleine die Überschrift.

Naja , bin eh hier noch kaum zugange.Wollte das Euch mal mitteilen.

Ich finde Aion Klasse und es macht fun, und es ist anders wie es dargestellt wird.

Jeder der AIon fürn Grinder hält hat noch nie nen Grinder gespielt^^


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/12532/aion-grinden-wie-ein-gott
> 
> liest Euch das mal durch ,ich sage dazu nur schade das ihr Aion falsch einschätz,warscheinlich spielt ihr das game nicht mal oder wart nur kurz drinne. Alleine die Überschrift.
> 
> ...



Hattmer schon zu hauf die diskussion, /close pls


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst ja auch bestimmt Koreanisch und hast alle Zeit der Welt.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Oktober 2009)

Grinden ist doch nichts negatives alle mmo,s sind zu 70% Grinder.
Auser Guild Wars ist das einzige Online Spiel wo man nur Ruf grinden kann.


----------



## Barok (22. Oktober 2009)

Fakt ist, dass man in Aion grinden muss um zu lvln (in wow zb nicht). Glaube "Grinden wie ein Gott" ist mehr als Aussage gemeint, das man mit dem Heft zu so dem Pro wird, dass man grindet wie ein Gott. So schlimm wie Lineage und Co. ist Aion nicht.


----------



## Reo_MC (22. Oktober 2009)

Barok schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass man in Aion grinden muss um zu lvln (in wow zb nicht). Glaube "Grinden wie ein Gott" ist mehr als Aussage gemeint, das man mit dem Heft zu so dem Pro wird, dass man grindet wie ein Gott. So schlimm wie Lineage und Co. ist Aion nicht.



Scheinbar hast du deine Vorposter nicht ganz verstanden, denn diese Meinung ist einfach FALSCH.
Mal sehen... WoW hat wie viele Quests? Und wieviele davon sind Quests, für die man Mobs töten muss? Vielleicht 90%?
Es ist bloß hübsch verpackt. Wobei, nicht mal das, wenn ich drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Oktober 2009)

Barok schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass man in Aion grinden muss um zu lvln (in wow zb nicht). Glaube "Grinden wie ein Gott" ist mehr als Aussage gemeint, das man mit dem Heft zu so dem Pro wird, dass man grindet wie ein Gott. So schlimm wie Lineage und Co. ist Aion nicht.



Was verstehst du unter Grinden?
In wow gibt es viele Quest wo man Grinden muss töte dies und sammelt das.


----------



## Harika (22. Oktober 2009)

Gimpo schrieb:


> o0 Wo ist bitte AION ein Flop,die Server sind voll



Die X-fire Zahlen gehen nach unten. So hat es bei AOC und WAR auch begonnen, keine Angst ich kenne aus dieser Zeit alle Argumente warum Xfire nicht ernstzunehmen ist. Lest es nach und erspart euch die Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (22. Oktober 2009)

Doof das eine Meinung meist subjektiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn man sagt man meints objektiv ^^


----------



## Rashnuk (22. Oktober 2009)

Find Aion nicht so dolle. Hab zwar nur bis level 8 gespielt aber da war nicht dieser Reiz wo man jeden neuen Tag spielt bis zum Level up.


----------



## psyger (22. Oktober 2009)

aion ist ein grinder... nicht so ein großer wie vll l2 aber immer noch mehr als den meisten spielern lieb ist.

für mich ist es ein großer unterschied ob ich einfach so mops töte oder durch eine schön erklärte quest. 


aion ist für mich ein mmorpg der unteren schicht... nix besonderes halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimpo (22. Oktober 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Die X-fire Zahlen gehen nach unten. So hat es bei AOC und WAR auch begonnen, keine Angst ich kenne aus dieser Zeit alle Argumente warum Xfire nicht ernstzunehmen ist. Lest es nach und erspart euch die Zeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Is mir auch klar das die Zahlen nach dem Probe Monat etwas runter gehen,aber zu sagen das deswegen AION ein Flop ist is einfach lächerlich :9


----------



## Healor (22. Oktober 2009)

Also, selbst wenn es ein Flop ist. Selbst wenn es keine 200 Millionen Leute spielen werden. Solange es Leute gibt denen es Spaß macht, warum muss dann jeder jedem seine Meinung aufdrücken? MIR muss es gefallen weil ICH es spiele und bezahle. Wenn es DIR nicht gefällt dann musst DU es nicht spielen. Aber akzeptiert einfach das es Leute gibt denen es gefällt.

Das Thema kommt bei jedem Release... das war bei Warhammer und Age of Conan ganz genau so. Die aktiven Spieler verteidigen natürlich "ihr" Spiel weil es ihnen gefällt. Die Flamefraktion zeigt einfach 0 tolleranz, wirklich 0. Ich könnte auch jeden Tag im WoW, HdRO und RoM Forum rumhängen und immer und immer wieder schreiben wie schlecht die Spiele doch sind weil sie MIR nicht gefallen. Tu ich aber nicht und warum? Weil nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack hat.

Ich verteidige AoC und Warhammer bis heute noch weil ich die beiden Spiele einfach gut finde und mir kommt mein Abendessen einfach jedesmal hoch wenn ich solche Kommentare höre wie "wer dafür bezahlt ist doch bescheuert". Gehts noch? Ich lasse mir bestimmt von keinem (besonders hier auf buffed) vorschreiben was ich gut zu finden habe und was nicht, denn entscheiden tue ich immer noch selbst!

Auch wenn die neuen MMO's alle als WoW Killer betitelt werden und es dann doch nicht werden. *cheisst doch einfach drauf und zockt was ihr Zocken wollt, ist das so schwer? Gehyped werden die Spiele meist von der Community selbst die nach ein paar Monaten wieder rumheulen weil sie doch wieder in Azeroth rumsuchteln und Pets farmen.


----------



## shadownappi (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Psyger: Hast du es überhaupt schonmal ernsthaft gespielt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (22. Oktober 2009)

Woho Flamewar incoming
*Popcorn hol*


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wann kann man eigendlich Bot´s von NC-soft kaufen? 
Solangsam geht mir das stupide gefarme am sack, kann doch auch nen proggie für mich machen^^


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie oft den nun noch.

Aion ist ein Grinder! Punkt.

Alle Welt ist sich da einig.


Wer Grinder mag und ab kann, spielt Aion, wer nicht, ebend nicht. Kein Drama.


Es geht hier um knallharte, brutalst mögliche Aufklärung gegenüber potentiellen Kunden die sich informieren wollen und ein PvP-MMO suchen, aber ebend keinen Grinder. 

Und denen rufe ich zu: Aion ist ein Grinder.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. Oktober 2009)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Wann kann man eigendlich Bot´s von NC-soft kaufen?
> Solangsam geht mir das stupide gefarme am sack, kann doch auch nen proggie für mich machen^^


Dann farm halt nichts


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dann farm halt nichts



Ich meine mehr als die hälfte der spieler bottet weil NC die penaltys der community überschrieben hat und selber nix dagegen macht. Warum bieten sie dann nicht selber den service an, dann muss ich mir sowas nicht von irgendwelchen dubiosen seiten holen...


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wie oft den nun noch.
> 
> Aion ist ein Grinder! Punkt.
> 
> ...



ich stimme da überhaupt nicht zu! ich musste noch NIE grinden und ich lvl zu zweit. naja wenn man halt nicht in den gebieten rumläuft und das gebiet entdeckt ist selber schuld, weil es steh oft genug q raum die weitere quests freischalten oder eine reihe beginnen. und nicht zu vergessen bei lvl up kommen q dazu. beispiel du denkst du bist in einem lager fertig, bekommst ein lvl up kann das sein das du in dem fertig geglaubten lager noch mal q gibt. und wenn man sowas nicht weiß hat man sich nicht richtig mit dem spiel beschäftigt und hat nur ne große klappe!


----------



## WilliWinzig (22. Oktober 2009)

Mir macht Grindion noch Spass.
Für eine lange Motivation fehlt es mir aber doch an einigen Features.

Ich denke, das Buffed mit dem provokanten Titel das Spielprinzip von Grindion
sehr wohl triifft.


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

sry das es jetzt zum doppel post kommt. das andere ist irgwio zwischen drinne.


ich stimme da überhaupt nicht zu! ich musste noch NIE grinden und ich lvl zu zweit. naja wenn man halt nicht in den gebieten rumläuft und das gebiet entdeckt ist selber schuld, weil es steh oft genug q raum die weitere quests freischalten oder eine reihe beginnen. und nicht zu vergessen bei lvl up kommen q dazu. beispiel du denkst du bist in einem lager fertig, bekommst ein lvl up kann das sein das du in dem fertig geglaubten lager noch mal q gibt. und wenn man sowas nicht weiß hat man sich nicht richtig mit dem spiel beschäftigt und hat nur ne große klappe!


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

"Grinden ist nicht schlimm, trotzdem versuch ich mit aller Macht Grindon zu verteidigen, da wird nicht gegrindet!" ><

süß... ^^


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Oktober 2009)

Mal abwarten wen Cataclysm rauskommt wie viele dan wieder mit wow anfangen.
Ich glaub da haben die meisten aion schon wieder vergessen. So ist die Welt.


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> "Grinden ist nicht schlimm, trotzdem versuch ich mit aller Macht Grindon zu verteidigen, da wird nicht gegrindet!" ><
> 
> süß... ^^




oh man wie naiv bist du? ich verteigige nicht aion ich hab nur gesagt das ich da nicht nicht grinden musste und immer quests hatte


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Mal abwarten wen Cataclysm rauskommt wie viele dan wieder mit wow anfangen.
> Ich glaub da haben die meisten aion schon wieder vergessen. So ist die Welt.



 naja das glaub ich nicht wow ist zu einfach geworden aber bleib da und lass die in ruhe die spaß an aion haben ...

wow ist ausgelutsch und zu einfach geworden, bietet mir und bestimm auch vielen anderen nix neues mehr


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Ameely schrieb:


> oh man wie naiv bist du? ich verteigige nicht aion ich hab nur gesagt das ich da nicht nicht grinden musste und immer quests hatte



Inwiefern hat da Naivität mit zu tun?


----------



## Zapler (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich find lustig wie alle Wow spieler meinen Aion geht bald unter stehen aber selbst auf der Titanic^^


----------



## evalux (22. Oktober 2009)

So, ich geh mal jetz wieder Real Life grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Ich find lustig wie alle Wow spieler meinen Aion geht bald unter stehen aber selbst auf der Titanic^^



Wo sagt denn hier irgendwer, dass Aion untergeht? Immer diese Konservenposts. Gähn.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Wo sagt denn hier irgendwer, dass Aion untergeht? Immer diese Konservenposts. Gähn.


Hier die geballte schönheit der wow community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zapler (22. Oktober 2009)

Primuso schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los^^ Bei release die WoWler geflamed und jetzt zum Aionfanboy mutiert...nur nicht zugeben das das Game ein Flop ist...Das Zeigt nämlich dass man unrecht hatte...also echt...wer das Game weiterhin jeden monat bezahlt ist dumm...silkroad ist das gleiche  nur gratis...


hier^^


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Feuerwirbel: meinte diesen Thread.
@Zapler: Jo, doch, stimmt, ein bissl schon. Trotzdem glaub ich, dass hier nicht nur WoWler für Unfrieden sorgen, da gibts auch einige frustrierte WAR Fans. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Jo, doch, stimmt, ein bissl schon. Trotzdem glaub ich, dass hier nicht nur WoWler für Unfrieden sorgen, da gibts auch einige frustrierte WAR Fans.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist glaub egal ob WAR, AOC oder WOW oder sonst woher. jeder macht neue spiele schlecht wo vielleicht das spiel wo sie spieln einholen oder überholen könnte. und die suchen jeden krümel um es schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard hat euch in der Tasche wen die lustigen Goblins und Worgen kommen.
Dan setzt die Sucht wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Heimweh nach Azeroth.


----------



## xerkxes (22. Oktober 2009)

Für Hardcorezocker sollte Aion eigentlich der heilige Gral sein, denn es ist ein Spiel von dem Casuals die Finger lassen sollten. Das Grinden geht ja nach dem leveln weiter, jeder will Ausrüstung haben und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Materialien sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr selten sind und es kann ja passieren, dass man nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bekommt oder alles verliert und von 0 beginnt.

Aion ist wie ein Pfirsich, außen süß und saftig aber im Kern hart und bitter.


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Blizzard hat euch in der Tasche wen die lustigen Goblins und Worgen kommen.
> Dan setzt die Sucht wieder ein
> 
> 
> ...




nö ist ausgelutsch, da bringt mich nix mehr hin nicht mal worge oder goblins.
und was auch noch ein punkt für mich ist nicht mehr zu wow zu gehn... warum bekommen die nachtelfen ein magier?? die haben laut der geschichte die magie missbraucht und sie entzogen bekommen ... blizz schreibt die eigenen geschichte um was unlogisch ist


----------



## Zapler (22. Oktober 2009)

Sicher überleg mal wen cataclysm kommt und alles das gleiche in blau is werden die leut danch sofort wieder gehen weil die hälfte die blizzard verspiricht eh nich erfült wird z.b schau mal auf deine Wrath of the lcih king erweiterung luftgefechte und gibt es sie?^^ Die neue welt super da ein paar bäume da ein paar lavaflüsse und fertig genau des gleiche blizzard is faul geworden was du an naxxramas und onixia siehst warscheinlich is am world tree genau die gleiche instanz wie Mc nur an ner anderen stelle und die mobs haben mehr leben und machen mehr schaden ^^


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Sicher überleg mal wen cataclysm kommt und alles das gleiche in blau is werden die leut danch sofort wieder gehen weil die hälfte die blizzard verspiricht eh nich erfült wird z.b schau mal auf deine Wrath of the lcih king erweiterung luftgefechte und gibt es sie?^^ Die neue welt super da ein paar bäume da ein paar lavaflüsse und fertig genau des gleiche blizzard is faul geworden was du an naxxramas und onixia siehst warscheinlich is am world tree genau die gleiche instanz wie Mc nur an ner anderen stelle und die mobs haben mehr leben und machen mehr schaden ^^




/sign


----------



## Nuffing (22. Oktober 2009)

Der unterschied zu Aion und anderen mmos ist einfach das die quset im moment nichts taugen, ab nen bestimmten level geben die Quest kaum mehr exp als ein par mobs und man spart nicht nur den laufweg hin und zurück oder zum nächsten questziel sondern kriegst meist genau so gute belohnung fürs grinden wenn nicht sogar bessere.

Klar, WoW ist das nicht anders das man die mobs nach einander umhaut, in WoW ist es aber schöner verpackt und man wird dafür das man es gemacht hat anständig belohnt, ist bei Aion eben noch nicht der fall.

Bei Hdro ist es das selbe, ebenfals schöne belohnungen, dazu bei den buchquest noch ne schöne story.

Bei aion sieht es eben leider nicht so aus. 

Selbe ist es bei ejden anderen spiel, ein shooter ist eben nur ein shooter und ein RPG ist auch nichts anderes als das schnetzeln von monstern, es kommt aber immer auf die Verpackung an, Call of Duty 4 denkt man nicht ständig an "ich baller hier nur ständig leute übern haufen gäähhhhn" sondern man hat einfach eine Packende story und ein Super gameplay, und das lenkt eben vom eigenen spielverlauf ab.

In Hdro oder WoW oder Guildwars freu ich mich immer die quest abzugeben, sei es weil eine schöne belohnung wartet oder weil ich weiß es hat sich gelohnt und mein Exp balken springt jetzt weiter nach oben, bei Aion hab ich seit 22 ungefähr keins von den gefühlen mehr die krieg ich maximal noch bei Spionage quest wo mal was besonderes winkt.

Fakt ist einfach, bei einen MMO muss man wenn man quest einbaut diese auch so machen das ein spieler sie auch wirklich machen will weil es sich eben lohnt, in Aion bin ich mir leider momentan zu arg bewust das ichi n der zeit wo ich die quest mach genau so gut grinden kann und mehr von hab.

Das schließe ich jetzt mit dem spruch ab " Arbeit/Questen muss sich wieder lohnen" (1.6 wird es hoffendlich bringen)


----------



## evalux (22. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Blizzard hat euch in der Tasche wen die lustigen Goblins und Worgen kommen.
> Dan setzt die Sucht wieder ein
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lass mich überraschen, obs wirklich so kommt.
Bisher seh ichs eher so:


> nö ist ausgelutsch, da bringt mich nix mehr hin nicht mal worge oder goblins.


Und das mich nich mal Goblins zurückbringen, will bei mir schon was heissen ....


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. Oktober 2009)

Armin is back  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Freunde, es geht hier nicht um Murlocs, Hogger & Co.


Es geht hier um die Pokemon-Fraktion.

Und die hat Buffed schon richtig eingeschätzt.


Aion ist der Jahrhundert-Grinder der Abo-MMO´s.

Damit das hier in dem OT-Palaver mal ned untergeht.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Sicher überleg mal wen cataclysm kommt und alles das gleiche in blau is werden die leut danch sofort wieder gehen weil die hälfte die blizzard verspiricht eh nich erfült wird z.b schau mal auf deine Wrath of the lcih king erweiterung luftgefechte und gibt es sie?^^ Die neue welt super da ein paar bäume da ein paar lavaflüsse und fertig genau des gleiche blizzard is faul geworden was du an naxxramas und onixia siehst warscheinlich is am world tree genau die gleiche instanz wie Mc nur an ner anderen stelle und die mobs haben mehr leben und machen mehr schaden ^^



Naja da steht nun auch ne Menge Käse drin.


Ich glaub, ob nun WoW Spieler Aion schlecht machen oder umgekehrt, keiner hält es länger als 3 Posts aus, bis er was schlecht macht, egal auf welcher Seite er steht. 

Ist wahrscheinlich normal, ich denke da an Nintendo vs Sega, Amiga vs PC, Nutella vs Erdnusscreme... Menschen sind so. ^^


----------



## ArminFRA (22. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Armin is back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stalkst Du mich?


----------



## Helmchen123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ihr redet alle immer so schlecht von Brat of the Wurstking aber mich persönlich hat allein das addon länger beim spiel gehalten als aion obwohl es neu ist und ich denke das geht nicht nur mir so.

bzw. kommt imho eh nix an swg pre cu ran aber das kennt ihr ja alle eh nich ihr kinahfarmer


----------



## Zapler (22. Oktober 2009)

Nutella is besser


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Stalkst Du mich?


ne ich warne die leute vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Sicher überleg mal wen cataclysm kommt und alles das gleiche in blau is werden die leut danch sofort wieder gehen weil die hälfte die blizzard verspiricht eh nich erfült wird z.b schau mal auf deine Wrath of the lcih king erweiterung luftgefechte und gibt es sie?^^ Die neue welt super da ein paar bäume da ein paar lavaflüsse und fertig genau des gleiche blizzard is faul geworden was du an naxxramas und onixia siehst warscheinlich is am world tree genau die gleiche instanz wie Mc nur an ner anderen stelle und die mobs haben mehr leben und machen mehr schaden ^^




Da haste vieleicht recht,Ich geh lieber ins GW rein und mach dort pvp. 
Wer lust hat im US Districkt ist immer was los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> *tätschelt den Thoriummob zum 2ten mal*
> 
> 
> So und nun fang an zu singen, Du Grinder!
> ...



Nicht Mob, OBI! Aber du daharfst das! *Hose trocken mach*

Ja eh, ich pack mal aus dann, einen Moment, s´klemmt...


----------



## Mechalikus (22. Oktober 2009)

Was das größte problem bei aion wohl der fakt das man nicht wie z.B in WoW die struktur hat
Wie z.B

Punkt A: Man startet mit lvl1 mann hat 20 quest mann wird lvl13
von A>B mann bekommt eine quest gehe nach B
Punkt B: mann kommt ca mit lvl13 an dort findet mann die questen bis lvl20
B>C  mann bekommt eine quest gehe nach
Punkt C:mann kommt ca mit lvl20 an dort findet mann die questen bis lvl30
C>B bla bla bla

Total simple und idioten sicher

In aion muss mann zu größten teil Quest suchen da sie auch in gebiten auftauchen in denn mann schon mal war usw usw


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Was das größte problem bei aion wohl der fakt das man nicht wie z.B in WoW die struktur hat
> Wie z.B
> 
> Punkt A: Man startet mit lvl1 mann hat 20 quest mann wird lvl13
> ...



Jo, hört sich ziemlich kacke an, die Hälfte der zeit die richtigen Quests zu SUCHEN statt zu machen.


----------



## Torrance (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Es geht hier um knallharte, brutalst mögliche Aufklärung gegenüber potentiellen Kunden die sich informieren wollen und ein PvP-MMO suchen, aber ebend keinen Grinder.



Tolle Logik. Also darf man in einen PvP Spiel NUR PvP machen und nicht grinden, farmen oder gar PvE? Hm, dann wäre für diese Leute wohl besser GuildWars oder der ArenaServer von WoW oder Counterstrike was.

So long


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Torrance schrieb:


> Tolle Logik. Also darf man in einen PvP Spiel NUR PvP machen und nicht grinden, farmen oder gar PvE? Hm, dann wäre für diese Leute wohl besser GuildWars oder der ArenaServer von WoW oder Counterstrike was.
> 
> So long




Nicht ganz, nur ebend kein Grinder. Leveln mit motivierender Queststruktur (XP, Belohnungen, Story etc.) in einem MMO mit Fokus PvP ist doch ok.

Achso: Es geht um Spass, Entertainment. Arbeiten tue ich woanderst.


----------



## Torrance (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Jo, hört sich ziemlich kacke an, die Hälfte der zeit die richtigen Quests zu SUCHEN statt zu machen.



Ohje, man muss mal was tun um zu leveln. Das ist natürlich ausserordentlich gefährlich. Char erstellen von Quest zu Quest geführt werden bis max level und dann rumheulen, das alles zu leicht war. Oder besser noch das keine Gegner im BG/PvP Gebiet sind. Graue Ganken bis man dadrauf auch keine lust mehr hat und dann wieder rumheulen in Foren wie kacke doch alles ist.

Ja so muss ein MMO sein

So Long

Ironie ist vorhanden... suchen verboten.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Jo, hört sich ziemlich kacke an, die Hälfte der zeit die richtigen Quests zu SUCHEN statt zu machen.



Ja stimmt verlangt ein wenig mehr ab als denn wegweisern zu folgen!!

Ach ja der test bericht!


Frage: Muss man wirklich so viel „Grinden“ um zu Leveln, wie manche Spieler behaupten?

Antwort: Jain. Einige Klassen, wie der Beschwörer etwa, eignen sich perfekt zum Solo-Questen, wo man viele Erfahrungspunkte gewinnt und leicht aufsteigt. Klassen wie der Gladiator brauchen jedoch häufiger eine Gruppe, denn ohne Heiler-Unterstützung gibt es viele Zwangspausen. Ähnliches gilt für Kleriker etwa: die brauchen sehr lange, um Feinde zu bezwingen. Solche Charaktere haben es in der Gruppe definitiv leichter beim Questen. Allerdings teilt man sich dann die Erfahrungspunkte für besiegte Gegner während einer laufenden Aufgabe in der Gruppe, was dazu führt, dass oftmals die Quests allein nicht ausreichen, um das nächste Level zu erreichen. Zusätzlich kommt hinzu, dass man einige Aufgaben übersieht. Steht etwa auf irgendeiner einsamen Waldlichtung ein Auftraggeber herum, der eine ganze Quest-Reihe startet, man diesen aber nicht trifft, tauchen Lücken im Quest-Journal auf. Allgemein kommt man mit Quests grade so eben hin, ein Überangebot an Aufgaben gibt es nicht. Abhilfe schaffen Ausflüge in Instanzen (wie etwa das Nochsana-Ausbildungslager ab Stufe 25) oder sogenannte Eite-Gebiete. Allerdings ist das dann Gruppen-Grinding.

Den letzten satz lasse ich dahin gestellt in WoW entfande ich die schlachtzüge nie als grinden währen ich da drinne war und auf gutes loot wartete!


----------



## Torrance (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, nur ebend kein Grinder. Leveln mit motivierender Queststruktur (XP, Belohnungen, Story etc.) in einem MMO mit Fokus PvP ist doch ok.
> 
> Achso: Es geht um Spass, Entertainment. Arbeiten tue ich woanderst.



Schonmal dran gedacht, das den Leuten die Mischung aus Grinden/Questen und Farmen aber so Spass macht? Ich will garnicht bestreiten das man Grinden muss, aber man kann genauso Questen. Und selbst wenn es in Moment noch zu wenig XP oder Quest gibt, lässt sich das was bis zum Level up fehlt eben mit Grinden überbrücken. Aber AION als puren Grindspiel hinzustellen kennt zb DAoC nicht. (Und das war es von level 1-50 und es war ein schöne Zeit).

So Long


----------



## robsenq (23. Oktober 2009)

die ganze Welt besteht aus Grind.

Ja in Aion muss man Grinden. Nur die erste hälfte des levels durch Quests und die zweite hälfte ohne.
Wers nicht mag /quit oder /join AoC, das neue Addon sieht nich schlecht aus.


----------



## Zapler (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich wette befor die ersten Aion server zusammengleegt werden sind die wow server schon ausgeschaltet^^


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Torrance schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, das den Leuten die Mischung aus Grinden/Questen und Farmen aber so Spass macht? Ich will garnicht bestreiten das man Grinden muss, aber man kann genauso Questen. Und selbst wenn es in Moment noch zu wenig XP oder Quest gibt, lässt sich das was bis zum Level up fehlt eben mit Grinden überbrücken. Aber AION als puren Grindspiel hinzustellen kennt zb DAoC nicht. (Und das war es von level 1-50 und es war ein schöne Zeit).
> 
> So Long



Das ist doch OK. Es geht darum falscher Weise abzustreiten das Aion ein Grinder ist.

Aion ist ein Grinder. Selbst das Questen in Aion hat mehr Grindstruktur als Queststruktur.

Wer das Grinden aber mag, der solls natürlich geniessen und spielen, gar keine Frage.


Aber nicht leugnen das es ein Grinder ist.

Und Aion ist ein Grinder.


So longer...


----------



## Teiby (23. Oktober 2009)

Man grindet in jedem Spiel, das ist richtig. Man braucht aber ein Ziel, ein kleines Ziel, und das sind Quests. Wenn man 5 Stunden lang nur ein einziges Ziel hat und das ist level up und nach dem wieder lvl up macht einfach kein Spaß. Deshalb braucht man ein kleineres und mehere verschiedene Ziele.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ohje, man muss mal was tun um zu leveln. Das ist natürlich ausserordentlich gefährlich. Char erstellen von Quest zu Quest geführt werden bis max level und dann rumheulen, das alles zu leicht war. Oder besser noch das keine Gegner im BG/PvP Gebiet sind. Graue Ganken bis man dadrauf auch keine lust mehr hat und dann wieder rumheulen in Foren wie kacke doch alles ist.
> 
> Ja so muss ein MMO sein
> 
> ...



Das ist doch völliger Bullshit den du da schreibst? Was ist denn bitte daran gut, erstmal stundenlang suchen zu müssen, wo man seinen Char weiter verbessern kann? Was? Außer, dass du dir dann offensichtlich hochintelligent vorkommst, weil du... ja was? Weil du suchst statt zu spielen?


Ich mag ja auch keine Questwegweiser oder sowas, weil sie Questbeschreibungen überflüssig machen.

Aber ich kann nichts schlechtes daran sehen, Questgebite kompakt zu füllen, so dass man einen gut designten Spielfluss hat. Und es hat auch absolut NICHTS mit IQ, Profitum oder langem Schwanz zu tun, wenn man in der Lage ist, ewig nach passenden Quests zu suchen. Das kann jeder, nur nervt es und ist überflüssig, und daher nur in schlecht designten Spielen zu finden.


----------



## joekay (23. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Ich wette befor die ersten Aion server zusammengleegt werden sind die wow server schon ausgeschaltet^^



Vermutlich hat bis dahin der erste Templer Lv50 erreicht.


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Mittlerweile sehe ich das eh wie nen Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

Man kann es den Leuten noch so oft erklären und auch das am Grinden nichts verwerfliches dran ist, selbst wenn Aion der übelste HArdcoregrinder wäre. Es ist halt ein Spielprinzip.

Von daher, liebe Aion Spieler, machts wie ich und sagt einfach nur noch "Ja, Aion ist ein Grinder". Dann geben die hoffentlich bald ruhe da sie sich befriedigt fühlen. An unserem Spielspass ändert das ja nichts.

Für die ist ein Grinder etwas schlechtes und sie sehen in Aion einen Grinder und haben sowieso kein Interesse daran es je zu spielen. Wer nämlich Intelligent ist macht sich selbst ein Bild. Die dagegen glauben offenbar, das wenn sie uns weis machen, das Aion ein Grinder ist wir sofort aufhören es zu spielen, denn Grinder = Schlecht = Schlechte Dinge spielt man nicht. Tjo so scheinen die zu ticken.

Also einfach Ja sagen und zustimmen.... (lächeln und winken) !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Ich wette befor die ersten Aion server zusammengleegt werden sind die wow server schon ausgeschaltet^^




Also die europäischen Aion-Server fahren ja nach Weihnachten 2009 runter.

Kannst Dir schon mal die PDF-Manuels in Koreanisch ziehen damit dann die Grp-Suche auf Deinen neuem Seoul-Server klappt, hihi.

Wie siehts bei WoW aus?


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Teiby schrieb:


> Man grindet in jedem Spiel, das ist richtig. Man braucht aber ein Ziel, ein kleines Ziel, und das sind Quests. Wenn man 5 Stunden lang nur ein einziges Ziel hat und das ist level up und nach dem wieder lvl up macht einfach kein Spaß. Deshalb braucht man ein kleineres und mehere verschiedene Ziele.



und genau das brauchen unsere kleinen gelben mitmenschen nicht. die ganzen möchtegern gelben die sich hier im forum rumtreiben sind nicht ernst zu nehmen, früher oder später geben die eh auf weil die da nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Etwas Sachlichkeit würde diesem Thema gut tun. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Bascho (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja Aion ist ein Grinder. Ja man wird zum Gruppenspiel gezwungen. Ja man wird zum PVP gezwungen. Ja das Craften ist sehr aufwendig und teuer. Ja die Instanzen sind nicht so wie in WOW. Ja die Bosse dropen nicht immer.
Ja das Engame ist scheisse weil es keins gibt. 


Es gibt ein Questloch. Von Level 25 bis 30. Ab Level 30 gibt es massen an Grupenquest.
Mein Questbuch ist immer gut gefüllt. Auch mit Level 41.

Ab Level 40 wird das leveln noch einfacher.

Ab Level 37 gibt es die ersten rcihtigen Instanzen wie das "Lepharisten Geheimlabor", Stahlharke und so weiter.

Und wenn man mal 10 Millionen xp grinden muss, na und?
Farmen muss man eh, alleine schon wegen den Mats, die man für seine Berufe braucht.

Das scheiss Geheule kann ich nicht mehr höhren.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Bascho schrieb:


> Ja das Engame ist scheisse weil es keins gibt.




Oh das auch noch, das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört. Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?

Warum dann überhaupt die Grindmühen wenn´s ned mal nen Endgame gibt?


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Oh das auch noch, das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört. Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Warum dann überhaupt die Grindmühen wenn´s ned mal nen Endgame gibt?


Naja, weil der Weg das Ziel ist, glaub die Weisheit kommt ja auch aus Asien, kann grad aber auch voll daneben liegen.


Kann ich nochmal getätschelt werden?


----------



## Bascho (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Oh das auch noch, das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört. Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Warum dann überhaupt die Grindmühen wenn´s ned mal nen Endgame gibt?




Natürlich gibt es ein Endgame. War nur Ironie die ersten Sätze.

Aber für viele ist ein Endgame nur das wenn es massig Raidinstanzen gibt wie in wow.
Ansonsten ist es Kinderkacke.

Ich ppersönlich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit Aion.
Bin jeden Tag oder fast mit meiner Legion in irgendeiner Instanz oder wir machen Gruppenquest, und
da geht das Leveln schnell. Zwar geht es jetzt langsamer, weil von 41 auf 42 braucht man 49 Millionen XP.
Aber wenn man in den Elitegebieten alle Gruppenquest macht und sich mal dort so 4 oder 3 Stunden aufhält,
hat man so um die 8 Millionen XP oder mehr gemacht. Denn pro Mob dort bekommt man so zwischen
55000 und 85000 XP. Je nachdem wie voll die Gruppe ist und ob mit oder ohne Erholbonus.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das meine Schuld oder was?
> 
> Immer wenn ich ausloggen will kommt so einer wie Du und stellt ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht das ich dir nur futter gebe....?


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> @thoriummob
> 
> Verschone mich mit Deinem Tätschel-Fetisch. Ich bin Hetero.



Ja, du bist hetero UND NE FRAU! Also wo is das Problem? TÄTSCHEL MICH!


Und Mechaninuss is nett, der füttert dich! Der will mir Konkurrrrrrenz machen, heiliges Kanonenrohr.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich auch aufs Endgame.

den liebenlangen Tag Elyos suchen, und zusammenschlage..

gear farmen
gear farmen
gear voll..
auf Patch warten 

selbe nochmal..

Wow endgame:

gear farmen
1 tag fullepic
if bruecke posen
auf patch (achne, mittlerweile auf Addon warte, da blizz ja nochmal eben schnell die letzten cents aus den Kunden pressen bis sie die server runterfahren oder fuer starcraft 2 saeubern) warten

selbe nochmal

usw...

PS: Aion ist kein Asiagrinde (Thread anheitz) und ihr duerft meinen Grindspot thread pushen (oh, i pwnd myself... shame on me_)

Edit: BTT... (ja ganz toll, buffed ist ganz poese, sie zeigen uns eine site auf der man nach mobs auf seinem lvl schauen kann zomfg...)


----------



## Nextline (23. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist ein mmo von vielen nichts neues und nur solange aktuell bis das nächste kommt


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist die letzte Warnung. Bleibt freundlich und beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Hm also "freundlich" sind doch eigentlich alle?

Ok, eib bißchen Käse wird schon geredet, was ja aber n´gerüttelt Maß Spaß macht. So richtig unfreundlich ist doch eigentlich keiner, oder täusch ich mir? *nervös auf die Paddel starr*


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Hm also "freundlich" sind doch eigentlich alle?
> 
> Ok, eib bißchen Käse wird schon geredet, was ja aber n´gerüttelt Maß Spaß macht. So richtig unfreundlich ist doch eigentlich keiner, oder täusch ich mir? *nervös auf die Paddel starr*



Ne echt ma jez, seid doch mal bissl mehr kulant sonst schiebt der maddin hier den snickers vor und das wollen wir ja alle nich gelle!


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Blizzard hat euch in der Tasche wen die lustigen Goblins und Worgen kommen.
> Dan setzt die Sucht wieder ein
> 
> 
> ...



Blizzard hat bei mir nur eines: Nämlich verkackt. Ich will keine Worgen und Goblins, ich will guten PvP. Den gibt es in Wow nicht. Ob es den in Aion gibt, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Aber wenn nicht, dann höre ich halt wieder auf. Ist ja kein Drama. Für einen PvP-versierten Spieler hat Wow auf jedenfall nichts zu bieten. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn derjenige unter guten PvP Schlachten im Stile von Daoc versteht.

Wow kann gut Pve implemtieren, vor allen was Instanzen angeht. Eine Zeit lang machte mir das auch Spass. Aber die Luft ist raus.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Leute?
Könnt ihr eig nur spammen und total vom Thema abkommen?
Es gibt keinen wirklich Ernstzunehmenden Thread weil immer wer vom Thema abweicht und 20 andere Themen anspricht...

Achja wer keine Ahnung hat sollte nichts sagen...
Aion hat reichlich Quests bekommen nix anderes als WoW aber WAYNETRAIN 
Jedes Game ist ein Grinder wenn man es so sehen will, nur toll in Quests verpackt ist ja auch soooo viel geiler eine Quest anzunehmen in der man gesagt bekommt Töte 20 davon OHA was ein Unterschied Awesome!!!!!!!


Und nochwas wer nun Anfängt weiter zu diskutieren denn kann man echt nicht mehr ernst nehmen...

Kindergarten ³

Mechanikus und ArminFRA wenn ihr Posts sammeln wolllt erstellt euch ein Forum und spammt es zu es interissiert keinen wer was für einen Fetisch hat...

Vote for Only 18+ User auf dem Board und das man seine Personalausweis Nummer bei der Anmeldung angeben muss.



close pls


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Okay mal was sachliches!

Wurde gerade im Ts angesprochen von jemanden der aion antesten wollte!
Aber ich musste ihn erst ma was Klarstellen denn er lass die Überschrift dieses artikel´s

"Aion: Grinden wie ein gott!!"   Was sich auch so anhört" Aion da grindet mann wie gott"

Ein groß teil liest eben nicht denn kompletten artikel geschweige denn andere!!


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Blizzard hat bei mir nur eines: Nämlich verkackt. Ich will keine Worgen und Goblins, ich will guten PvP. Den gibt es in Wow nicht. Ob es den in Aion gibt, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
> Aber wenn nicht, dann höre ich halt wieder auf. Ist ja kein Drama. Für einen PvP-versierten Spieler hat Wow auf jedenfall nichts zu bieten. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn derjenige unter guten PvP Schlachten im Stile von Daoc versteht.
> 
> Wow kann gut Pve implemtieren, vor allen was Instanzen angeht. Eine Zeit lang machte mir das auch Spass. Aber die Luft ist raus.



Mal ne frage, war daoc dein erstes mmorpg?


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Leute?
> Könnt ihr eig nur spammen und total vom Thema abkommen?
> Es gibt keinen wirklich Ernstzunehmenden Thread weil immer wer vom Thema abweicht und 20 andere Themen anspricht...



Das mag daran liegen, dass man ein Thema nicht wissenschaftlich trennscharf von anderen Themen abgrenzen kann, sondern ein Thema immer auch viele andere Themen berührt. Also redet man nie über nur DIE EINE Sache, sondern immer auch über vieles, was eine inhaltliche Schnittmenge damit hat.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, war daoc dein erstes mmorpg?



Nö, Everquest. Warum?


----------



## Immondys (23. Oktober 2009)

Primuso schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los^^ Bei release die WoWler geflamed und jetzt zum Aionfanboy mutiert...nur nicht zugeben das das Game ein Flop ist...Das Zeigt nämlich dass man unrecht hatte...also echt...wer das Game weiterhin jeden monat bezahlt ist dumm...silkroad ist das gleiche  nur gratis...



Naja, dann bin ich halt dumm weil ich das Game weiter spielen werde und es mir sogar gefällt. Vielleicht solltest du auch einfach mal Benimm lernen und andere Leute, die deine allerwerteste Meinung nicht zu schätzen wissen, nicht gleich beleidigen. Zum Thema WoW - Instanzen farmen und mit dem Schlachtzug Skripte bashen ist ja so toll...


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, Everquest. Warum?



wollte darauf hinaus das egal was auch immer an spielen raus kommt es eh nicht mehr an das erste herankommt und man ständig vergleiche zieht sobald man die ersten blendenden 3 wochen hinter sich gebracht hat...


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Zum Thema WoW - Instanzen farmen und mit dem Schlachtzug Skripte bashen ist ja so toll...



Meine Meinung, ich finds auch toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen, dass man ein Thema nicht wissenschaftlich trennscharf von anderen Themen abgrenzen kann, sondern ein Thema immer auch viele andere Themen berührt. Also redet man nie über nur DIE EINE Sache, sondern immer auch über vieles, was eine inhaltliche Schnittmenge damit hat.



Ich wollte nun nicht umbedingt die ca. 20 Spams zittiren aber ist schon Ok...


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich wollte nun nicht umbedingt die ca. 20 Spams zittiren aber ist schon Ok...



Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?



Achja war klar das dies nun kommt xD
Viele finden WoW nur besser weil Sies seid Jahren spielen und anderes ja eh nicht rankommen kann, was einfach nicht stimmt aber die Hauptsache ist ja erstmal sagen Aion ist kacke vorallem wenn man nicht über die ersten 8 LvL hinaus kommt xD *lachflash*


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> wollte darauf hinaus das egal was auch immer an spielen raus kommt es eh nicht mehr an das erste herankommt und man ständig vergleiche zieht sobald man die ersten blendenden 3 wochen hinter sich gebracht hat...



Da hast du teilweise bestimmt recht. Mit dem ersten mmo sind natürlich auch viele Erinnerungen verbunden. Aber Fakt ist halt, daß Wow-PvP überhaupt nicht vergleichbar ist, mit Daoc-PvP.
Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Es ist ganz einfach völlig anders implementiert.

Ich möchte ein Spiel, daß eben die gleiche Implementierung bezüglich PvP vorweisen kann. Eigentlich erhoffte ich mir, in Warhammer dieses Spiel zu finden. Der Plan ging aber leider nicht ganz auf.

Das Gesamt-Feeling wird natürlich nie mehr das gleiche sein, da hast du recht. Muss es aber auch nicht. Nur das Spielprinzip an sich muss ähnlich sein. Dann wäre ich schon glücklich.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Achja war klar das dies nun kommt xD
> Viele finden WoW nur besser weil Sies seid Jahren spielen und anderes ja eh nicht rankommen kann, was einfach nicht stimmt aber die Hauptsache ist ja erstmal sagen Aion ist kacke vorallem wenn man nicht über die ersten 8 LvL hinaus kommt xD *lachflash*


Also ich kann da echt nichts amüsantes an schlechtem Spieldesign finden, sehr geschmacklos dieser Mangel an Einfühlungsvermögen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also ich kann da echt nichts amüsantes an schlechtem Spieldesign finden, sehr geschmacklos dieser Mangel an Einfühlungsvermögen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja "schlecht" kann man auf Absurde Weise wirklich Geil definieren...
Such dir einen Sponsor und Entwickle ein neues MMO damit am Ende wieder gemekert wird weil WoW ja soo viel geiler ist xD


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Da hast du teilweise bestimmt recht. Mit dem ersten mmo sind natürlich auch viele Erinnerungen verbunden. Aber Fakt ist halt, daß Wow-PvP überhaupt nicht vergleichbar ist, mit Daoc-PvP.
> Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Es ist ganz einfach völlig anders implementiert.



Habe niemals behauptet das wow pvp vergleichbar ist mit dem von aion. mein erstes mmo war swg und da gabs pvp nur wenn man es so wollte (oder man jedi war, pre-cu) , für mich gabs dort das beste pvp obwohl es nichtmal wirklich vorteile gebracht hat überhaupt pvp zu betreiben hats mehr spass gemacht als in wow oder eben aion.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Naja "schlecht" kann man auf Absurde Weise wirklich Geil definieren...
> Such dir einen Sponsor und Entwickle ein neues MMO damit am Ende wieder gemekert wird weil WoW ja soo viel geiler ist xD



Nein nein, ich mein mit schlecht ja nicht alles am Spiel, aber dass es einem schwer gemacht wird, zur Stufe passende Quests zu finden, mehr zu suchen als zu questen bzw. dann daher lieber zu grinden, dieses Detail find ich schlecht. 


Wie du sagst, da kommt wer nicht mal über LvL 8 lachflash haha, das find ich nicht witzig sondern eher schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Nein nein, ich mein mit schlecht ja nicht alles am Spiel, aber dass es einem schwer gemacht wird, zur Stufe passende Quests zu finden, mehr zu suchen als zu questen bzw. dann daher lieber zu grinden, dieses Detail find ich schlecht.
> 
> 
> Wie du sagst, da kommt wer nicht mal über LvL 8 lachflash haha, das find ich nicht witzig sondern eher schlecht gemacht.



Okay jungs merkt doch ma das der nur auf vorlagen wartet um aion negativ da stehen zu lasen siehe letzten SAtz


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Hä? Also jetzt mal langsam, also ich bin sicher nicht die Unschuld in Person, aber was hast du denn jetzt an dem Post auszusetzen? Ich sprech doch genau den Punkt an, den ich mein, konkret.

Und der Vorposter hat gesagt, der ein oder andere kommt nicht mal über Lvl 8, was nicht daran liegen MUSS aber KANN, das man Quests nicht am Band passend zur Stufe in einem Gebiet geliefert bekommt, sondern auch zusammen suchen muss. Das find ich einfach nicht gelungen.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Sry aber das ist nicht dein eizigster post der in die richtung geht!


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist nicht dein eizigster post der in die richtung geht!



Ja mag ja sein, aber du solltest dann schon einen Post kritisieren, der unpassend ist, und nicht gerade einen, der ernsthaft ist. Macht ja kaum Sinn. Und in diesem Fall find ichs nicht witzig, sich über einen Makel zu amüsieren, den man dem Spieler zuschiebt, der meiner Meinung nach aber klar im Spieldesign steckt.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ja mag ja sein, aber du solltest dann schon einen Post kritisieren, der unpassend ist, und nicht gerade einen, der ernsthaft ist. Macht ja kaum Sinn. Und in diesem Fall find ichs nicht witzig, sich über einen Makel zu amüsieren, den man dem Spieler zuschiebt, der meiner Meinung nach aber klar im Spieldesign steckt.



Hm ich weiss nicht also wenn ich mir auf Mogulus Live Streamsvon Aion anschaue und sehe das man locker alle Quests findet kommt das schon komisch rüber ^^


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Was das größte problem bei aion wohl der fakt das man nicht wie z.B in WoW die struktur hat
> Wie z.B
> 
> Punkt A: Man startet mit lvl1 mann hat 20 quest mann wird lvl13
> ...



Also ich bezieh mich da auch auf Aussagen von Spielern. Und das haben ja mehrere bestätigt, es wäre ne tolle Sache, wollen damit aber NUR von WoW abgrenzen als ob es ne besondere Leitung wäre, wenn Questgebiete und zur Stufe passende Quests verstreut sind. Das is aber umständlich und undruchdacht, sonst nix. Das find ich blöd, genau diese Sache.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hm ich weiss nicht also wenn ich mir auf Mogulus Live Streamsvon Aion anschaue und sehe das man locker alle Quests findet kommt das schon komisch rüber ^^



Aussagen mancher menschen sollte mann nicht ernst nehmen........... besonders nicht von leuten die das spiel nicht spielen!


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Aussagen mancher menschen sollte mann nicht ernst nehmen........... besonders nicht von leuten die das spiel nicht spielen!



Also mehr als DICH quoten der du das Spiel doch spielst und zu diesem Thema die Aussage gemacht hat, kann ich nu auch nicht.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also ich bezieh mich da auch auf Aussagen von Spielern. Und das haben ja mehrere bestätigt, es wäre ne tolle Sache, wollen damit aber NUR von WoW abgrenzen als ob es ne besondere Leitung wäre, wenn Questgebiete und zur Stufe passende Quests verstreut sind. Das is aber umständlich und undruchdacht, sonst nix. Das find ich blöd, genau diese Sache.



Naja für einige ist es blöd an der hand geführt zu werden und auf eigen initiative total verzichten zu müsen!


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Naja für einige ist es blöd an der hand geführt zu werden und auf eigen initiative total verzichten zu müsen!



Klar, darum gehts aber nicht. Es geht nicht um an der Hand geführt werden, man kann Dinge durchaus selbst entdecken.


Aber WIE man so etwas designt, das ist die Frage. Und es ist blöd bzw. ungünstig designt, wenn zueinander passende Questabschnitte völlig verstreut sind, bzw. es sogar Backtracking gibt und man in alten Zonen nach neuen Quests suchen muss, das is wirklich nicht sinnvoll gemacht.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also mehr als DICH quoten der du das Spiel doch spielst und zu diesem Thema die Aussage gemacht hat, kann ich nu auch nicht.



Ja dies ist meine meinung die die struktur des questen wieder gibt aber mann sollte doch nicht auf die meinungen anderen hören was sie erzählen denn viele meinungen sind doch von äußeren einflüssen verzehrt! oder?


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Aussagen mancher menschen sollte mann nicht ernst nehmen........... besonders nicht von leuten die das spiel nicht spielen!



Ohh Shit sry das ich ein Spiel verteidige und dazu das Game zocken muss....ich schreibe die ganze Zeit das es in allen Games ein verpacktes Grinden ist aber ist Ok du machst ja die besten Aussagen von allen ...-.-


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Ja dies ist meine meinung die die struktur des questen wieder gibt aber mann sollte doch nicht auf die meinungen anderen hören was sie erzählen denn viele meinungen sind doch von äußeren einflüssen verzehrt! oder?



Verzerrt meinst du? Also nicht genau? Ja, sicher, subjektiv halt. Aber Mechanismen sind so oder sind nicht so, da kann man ja nicht viel interpretieren. Und deine Aussagen über die verteilten Questbereiche haben andere ja nochmal bestätigt. Und sicher gibt es auch Leute, die gerne hin und her reisen, und vor und zurück, aber das ändert nix dran, dass es vom Design her wirklich schlecht ist, undurchdacht. Das wird so über Backtracking auch in anderen Spielsparten gesagt, nicht nur bei den MMOs.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ja mag ja sein, aber du solltest dann schon einen Post kritisieren, der unpassend ist, und nicht gerade einen, der ernsthaft ist. Macht ja kaum Sinn. Und in diesem Fall find ichs nicht witzig, sich über einen Makel zu amüsieren, den man dem Spieler zuschiebt, der meiner Meinung nach aber klar im Spieldesign steckt.






MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hm ich weiss nicht also wenn ich mir auf Mogulus Live Streamsvon Aion anschaue und sehe das man locker alle Quests findet kommt das schon komisch rüber ^^






Mechalikus schrieb:


> Aussagen mancher menschen sollte mann nicht ernst nehmen........... besonders nicht von leuten die das spiel nicht spielen Mr Blaki!


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht die Quotes?


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Verzerrt meinst du? Also nicht genau? Ja, sicher, subjektiv halt. Aber Mechnismen sind so oder sind nicht so, da kann man ja nicht viel interpretieren. Und deine Aussagen über die verteilten Questbereiche haben andere ja nochmal bestätigt. Und sicher gibt es auch Leute, die gerne hin und her reisen, und vor un zurück, aber das ändert nix dran, dass es vom Design her wirklich schlecht ist, undruchdacht. Das wird so über Backtracking auch in anderen Spielsparten gesagt, nicht nur bei den MMOs.


 Mann verkäuft doch auch rote Äpfel obwohl ein großteil die Grünen bevorzugt ist das von jemanden auch nicht durchdacht wenn er damit sein geld verdient!?


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mal in den Runes of Magic Threads nachsehen ob rumgemekert wird bei den Quests die man zwischen Aslan Tal und Ystra Hochland bekommt, dort muss man auch öfters wieder ins alte Gebiet zurück mich hats nun nicht gestört wozu gibts Mounts?
Paarmal zurückrennen ist nun auch nicht wirklich tragisch meiner Meinung nach ^^


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Mann verkäuft doch auch rote Äpfel obwohl ein großteil die Grünen bevorzugt ist das von jemanden auch nicht durchdacht wenn er damit sein geld verdient!?



Meine auch nicht, dass man keine Minderheiten bedienen sollte oder dürfte! Klar macht das Sinn.


WAS ich meine ist, dass diese wirre Verteilung von Quests und der Gebrauch von Backtracking aber nicht FÜR die Spieler gemacht wurde, bewusst, dafür sind es zu wenig Spieler, sondern Folge von schlechten Design-Entscheidungen sind.

Bzw. Folge von wenig Erfahrung in Bezug auf Questsysteme, denn im Land, wo das Spiel entstanden ist, hat man sich eher später um Quests gekümmert, da will und braucht sie ja auch kaum ein Spieler. Daher verständlich, dass das spiel in der Hinsicht garnicht so gut designt sein kann wie manch anderer Vertreter.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Meine auch nicht, dass man keine Minderheiten bedienen sollte oder dürfte! Klar macht das Sinn.
> 
> 
> WAS ich meine ist, dass diese wirre Verteilung von Quests und der Gebrauch von Backtracking aber nicht FÜR die Spieler gemacht wurde, bewusst, dafür sind es zu wenig Spieler, sondern Folge von schlechten Design-Entscheidungen sind.
> ...



Haben dir die Entwickler gesagt das es nicht gewollt war das man öfters zurücklaufen muss?


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Haben dir die Entwickler gesagt das es nicht gewollt war das man öfters zurücklaufen muss?



Nein, ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich das in meinem Post behauptet habe. Habe ja ausgeführt, was das vermuten lässt. Nun lasst doch mal die dummen, feindseligen Antorten, es geht doch gerade garnicht darum das Spiel als solches schlecht zu machen, es geht doch nur um eine einzelne Designentscheidung im Spiel, bzw. das Questsystem.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber jemand der sich mit denn spiel ausseinander setzt und 1 o. 2 ecken der karte mal erkundet und schaut wird nie in die situation kommen zu grinden!


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Jo, wenn das denn wirklich so ist, ist es ja ok. 

Aber ich finde, es ist nichts von wegen "An die Hand nehmen" oder so, wenn es in einem Questbereich ne verlinkende Quest gibt, die einen zu nem neuen (zugänglichen) Questbereich leitet. Und Backtracking sollte man einfach vermeiden, es macht nicht viel Sinn, alte Bereiche ständig wieder neu zu besuchen, in Maßen klar ok, aber kann schnell nerven.

So denne, gute Nacht noch und viel Spaß wobei auch immer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (23. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Aber jemand der sich mit denn spiel ausseinander setzt und 1 o. 2 ecken der karte mal erkundet und schaut wird nie in die situation kommen zu grinden!



Jo, genau. Eben weil man in Aion überhaupt nicht grinden muss gibts in fast jedem Forum, das sich mit Aion beschäftigt einen thread wo grindspots empfohlen werden sowie richtige guides fürs grinden, wie auch hier auf buffed.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

jo grinden muss man ja auch nicht, das lvln geht dadurch nur schneller das scheinen manche ganß vergessen zu haben quests gibts, die geben eben nur weniger exp als grinden,wen man questet dauert das lvln ebend nur sehr viel länger, es wird keiner gezwungen zu grinden!
Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## psyger (23. Oktober 2009)

shadownappi schrieb:


> @ Psyger: Hast du es überhaupt schonmal ernsthaft gespielt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habe einen lvl 30er

und 2 lvl 20er 

hab aber nur 1 woche gezockt.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

psyger da musste aber die eine woche die du gespielt hast jeden  tag 24h stunden on sein um einen 30 und zwei lvl 20iger zu haben und auch dan ist das sehr schwer zu glauben.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (23. Oktober 2009)

Von dem Schund hier tun ja einem die Augen weh.

Lvl 1 - 10           = Vollkommen mit Quests abgedeckt
Lvl 10 - 13         = Vollkommen mit Quests abgedeckt
Lvl 13 1/2 - 14   = Grinden
Lvl 14 - 18         = Questen und Grinden
Lvl 18 - 20         = Grinden
Lvl 20 - 21         = Vollkommen mit Quests abgedeckt
Lvl 21 - 22         = Grinden
Lvl 22 - 25         = Questen und Grinden
Lvl 25 - 30         = Questen und Grinden im Abyss
Lvl 30 - 35         = Grinden im Abyss und Feuertempel
Lvl 35 - 40         = Vollkommen Grinden, mit Quests kommt man nur auf 25% - 50%, wenn überhaupt
Lvl 40 - 50         = Absolutes und vollkommenes Grinden, am besten Coin Quests, hat man später auch noch was von

Ich selber bin im "Endstadium" mit lvl 47 also weiss ich wovon ich rede. Ich brauche auf 48 ca. 115 Millionen (!) Exp. Ein Mob gibt mir ca. 38k Exp geteilt durch ca. 90 Millionen (nach div. Grp Quests und Missions) macht ~2368 Mobs die ich hauen darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Instanzen wie Draupnir Caves und dieses Alquima Labor (?) lohnen net wirklich. Mobs dauern viel zu lange und geben höchstens 10k Exp mehr. 

Wenn ich hier als son Rotz lese alá "Ich hab noch nieeee grinden müssen und die Welt von Aion besteht aus Kunterbunten Schokostreuseln" Ja, mit lvl 12 hab ich auch noch net grinden müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spätestens ab 40 wird man sehen wer sich richtig über das Spiel informiert hat und wer net. Denn da werden die Leute, die jetzt noch rumposen "Ich muss net grinden ich hab genug quests bis lvl drölfzig!!!111" nämlich vor ihren Bildschirmen abends sitzen und auf ihren Ep Balken starren, auf dem gerade mal 2 Striche voll sind und dann wird ihr Blick auf das gähnend leere Questlog schweifen und sie werden anfangen sich zu fragen "Wtf? Wie krieg ich jetzt meinen Balken voll?"

und falls von den Rosabrillenträgern aka "Mechalikus" und wie se alle heißen mögen jetzt wieder son lvl 12 Spruch alá "Du musst auch mal deine Karte aufmachen und nach Questgebern suchen!!!111einself" kommt, da kann ich nur sagen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann zeigt mir bitte in Brusthonin all die tollen Questgeber, die da eurer Meinung nach massenweise rumstehen. Zeigt se mir, schickt mir n Link vom Bubu-Dorf, wo se stehen die drölfzig NPC mit den lustigen blauen Pfeilchen über den Köpfen. Ach ihr findet keine? Ist ja seltsam.....


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop deine aufzählung da stimmt nur teilweiße ich musste bist  30 nicht grinden, da gabs quests die auch ausgereicht haben der rest stimmt schon


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (23. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> ShoopDaWhoop deine aufzählung da stimmt nur teilweiße ich musste bist  30 nicht grinden, da gabs quests die auch ausgereicht haben der rest stimmt schon



Naja, vor lvl 30 ist "grinden" net das richtige Wort, stimm ich dir zu.

Nennen wir es mal "etwasmehrmobstötenalsinderquestverlangt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. du hastn Schreibfehler in deiner Signatur. Shame on u!


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

ok  "etwasmehrmobstötenalsinderquestverlangt" gefällt mir besser aber es  sind  nur die mobs die einem im weg stehen mehr auch net^^ grinden ist ja wen man stunden lang mobs haut ohne nen sinn also z.B quests oder was weiß den ich, werd langsam ein bisschen müde^^


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (23. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> ok  "etwasmehrmobstötenalsinderquestverlangt" gefällt mir besser aber es  sind  nur die mobs die einem im weg stehen mehr auch net^^ grinden ist ja wen man stunden lang mobs haut ohne nen sinn also z.B quests oder was weiß den ich, werd langsam ein bisschen müde^^



Naja, n Sinn hat grinden schon, sonst würd ichs ja net machen ;> Aber ich weiss schon was meinst, will dich hier net traktieren ;P

Finds halt immer lustig wenn ich Sachen lese und Leute reden dann über grinden und meinen damit vllt 50 oder 100 Mobs. Da lach ich drüber.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

hmm na ok  aber keinen der spaß macht^^


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber mir solls recht sein. Das System ist zwar brutal und hart aber so lauf ich wenigstens net Gefahr, mit weinerlichen Kacknaps später zu spielen. Wer da lvl 50 allein erreicht hat (ohne Bot, acc sharing, wut eva) mit dem kann man auch was anfangen.

Erinner mich noch gut an Zeiten, wo jeder Lowbob nach Ulduar gerannt is und es dann noch net mal gebacken bekommen hat, sein Fahrzeug gerade aus zu steuern.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop hast schon recht  alle sind halt von wow verweichtlicht wen man so will  man bekommt alles in den a...... geblasen mit sowenig aufwand das es fast schon peinlich ist und Treni von bitte ist den aion nen Flop das spielt macht spaß die server sind voll, wer im mom für wow geld bezahlt ist dämlich mal erlich  3-4 mal in der woche raid abends für 2-3 stunden dan intz die bis zum geht nicht mehr ausgelutscht sind und dan den rest der zeit in dala rumhängen und versuchen mit gear zu posen was sowieso jeder hat und jeder gleich aussieht, ja für sowas muss man dan auch 13 euro im monat bezahlen also echt.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (23. Oktober 2009)

Was mir in Aion auch gefällt ist, dass epische items *wirklich* Episch sind. Waren jetzt, weiss der Teuefel wie oft, locker 25 - 30 mal Steelrake und ca. 5 mal Draupnir Caves und es ist genau ein einziges Episches Teil in allen Runs gedroppt, das unglücklicherweise niemand von uns gebrauchen konnte und darum gedisst wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber soll heißen, dass man sich auf Episches Gear noch richtig freuen kann wenns denn droppt. In WoW gehst in ne x-beliebige Instanz und weisst schon zu 95%er Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du da mit mindestens einem Epic wieder rauskommst. Wo isn da bitte die Spannung und Freude?


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

naja später ist das dan in wow so das duin die intz reingehst zur truhe dir deine Episch sachen rausnimst und wieder gehts das wollen scheinbar ja  70% der wow spieler. Aion is da eben anders da wird nach wert darauf gelegt das wen man was Episch will das man sich dafür auch mal mehr zeit braucht und das die chance es zu bekommen sehr gering ist, ich hatte z.B auf lvl ne Episch bogen und würde bestimmt 10-15 mal am tag gefragt wo ich das her hätte das gabs  bei wow classic und teilweiße noch bc das items noch was wert waren.


----------



## Kehlas (23. Oktober 2009)

Primuso schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los^^ Bei release die WoWler geflamed und jetzt zum Aionfanboy mutiert...nur nicht zugeben das das Game ein Flop ist...Das Zeigt nämlich dass man unrecht hatte...also echt...wer das Game weiterhin jeden monat bezahlt ist dumm...silkroad ist das gleiche  nur gratis...



Falsch...wer WoW immer noch bezahlt, ist so tief im Blizzardsumpf versunken, das er nicht merkt, das es selbst mit dem neuen Addon nur aufgewärmte Suppe vorgesetzt bekommt ! Frag mal deinen Arzt oder Apotheker !


----------



## Kehlas (23. Oktober 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> ich habe einen lvl 30er
> 
> und 2 lvl 20er
> 
> hab aber nur 1 woche gezockt.




Ihr seid die Besten, ehrlich ! Und dann hast du dir bestimmt auch jeden Questtext durchgelesen und richtig viel von der Aion-Story mitbekommen. Kannst stolz auf dich sein....


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Ihr seid die Besten, ehrlich ! Und dann hast du dir bestimmt auch jeden Questtext durchgelesen und richtig viel von der Aion-Story mitbekommen. Kannst stolz auf dich sein....




Mach ich generell nicht. Na und?


----------



## Torrance (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (23. Oktober 2009)

Ganz verstehe ich nicht dieses ewige Lied vom Grinden was seid neusten angestimmt wird, woher und aus welchem Grund auch immer. Ich fasse mal zusammen was ich hier so heraus laß: 

Grinden ist wenn ich Mops um kloppe um die EP zu bekommen. 

Wenn ich das gleiche tue um an Rohstoffe zu kommen ist das farmen

Wenn mir ein NPC sagt besorge mir 30 Hühnerkeulen und jedes fünfte Huhn dropt eine Keule ist das Questen

Wenn ich zum 386 ten mal eine Instanz mit einer Schlachtgruppe betrete ist das Raiden.


----------



## Fox82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, dass Buffed AION schon richtig einschätzt! Ich musste mehr grinden als mir lieb war...zur Zeit bin Ich relativ mit Quests versorgt aber diese "Grindlöcher" gibt es leider ab und an mal...ich empfinde das "Grinden" aber auch als nichts schlimmes denn erstens sorgts für EP, zweitens für Kinah und drittens für ITEMS!

Weiß nicht, warum hier jeder rumnörgelt und das Grinden so verurteilt wird? Immerhin war das von Anfang an klar wo AION seine Wurzeln hat!


----------



## Mitzy (23. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> (...)
> Grinden ist wenn ich Mops um kloppe um die EP zu bekommen.
> 
> Wenn ich das gleiche tue um an Rohstoffe zu kommen ist das farmen
> ...



Klingt wie ´ne Logik von Paris Hilton, was?
Aber leider ist das so.

Wobei ich grinden nicht soo schlimm finde, wenn man dabei spaß hat. Und mal ehrlich, jeder der sagt, grinden wäre schlecht, hat nie Classic WoW erlebt. Und ob nun „grinden“ oder „farmen“ schlimm ist… ich sehe beides als gleiches an. Ob ich mich nun für EP mit Mobs prügel, oder um an Ihre Beute zu kommen.


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Genaugenommen ist Grinden sogar effektiver als Farmen oder Questen.

Beim Farmen tu ich dies nur für die Mats
Beim Questen tu ich dies für EP und evtl. damit verbundene Ausrüstung.

Beim Grinden krieg ich EP, Mats und Ausrüstung !


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich wuerde gern 1 Mmo sehen wo NICHT gegrindet wird...


----------



## Eryas (23. Oktober 2009)

Leute, wie oft noch...
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ihr mögt Aion so wie es ist (inklusive grinden)= ihr spielt es
2. Ihr mögt Aion nicht (z.B. wegen grinden)= ihr spielt es nicht
Aber immer wieder neue Threads zu eröffnen, um es a) zu beschützen oder b) es zu flamen,
bringt doch keinem was...
Und wer jetzt noch damit kommt, dass er völlig überrascht ist, dass man in manchen Levelphasen auch mal grinden muss...

Ach ja, wer meint, er müsste sich einen Char in einer Woch auf lvl 40+ hochspielen, ist selber schuld.
Grinden ist nun mal der schnellste Weg, aber man kann weitaus mehr Quests finden, wenn man sich mal Zeit lässt
und sich mal umguckt. Denn erstaunlicherweise sind die Aufgaben auch mal auserhalb der Städte zu finden (oO).
PvP gibt übrigens auch Exp...


mfg
Eryas


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

ich denke eher, das buffed nicht mehr und nicht weniger als der verlängerte arm von blizzard ist. (sinnbildlich mal dargestellt)
was soll man denn von buffed erwarten? ohne wow wäre buffed rein gar nichts, da kann man keine objektiven beiträge über aion erwarten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kretsche08 (23. Oktober 2009)

Man muss in WoW genauso Grinden ich denke nur an die Quests in nagrand oder Schloazarbecken und es gibt leute die nur in inis waren weil man da für das killen mehr Epßs bekommen hat und dann kommtnach das Ruf farmen dafür muss man auch nur Grinden.
Also ist Wow auch nicht viel besser wie aion


----------



## Kalikas (23. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich denke eher, das buffed nicht mehr und nicht weniger als der verlängerte arm von blizzard ist. (sinnbildlich mal dargestellt)
> was soll man denn von buffed erwarten? ohne wow wäre buffed rein gar nichts, da kann man keine objektiven beiträge über aion erwarten.
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau darum geht es mir in den Thread, klar ist vieleicht Verschwörungstheorie, aber man weiss nie.

Ich wollte auch damit ausdrücken , das ich es einfach schade finde das ein Spiel anderes oder nicht richtig dargestellt wird.

Komischer weise als ich dies hier in den news gepostet habe ,waran paar minuten später diese News da

http://www.buffed.de/news/12535/aion-fragen-an-die-tester

Buffed ist schon ne gute Online Seite aber irgendwas ist hier faul.Aber ich werde nicht ernstgenommen,weil jeder alles verteidigt wenn man was anprangt.


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht es mir in den Thread, klar ist vieleicht Verschwörungstheorie, aber man weiss nie.
> 
> Ich wollte auch damit ausdrücken , das ich es einfach schade finde das ein Spiel anderes oder nicht richtig dargestellt wird.
> 
> ...




buffed ist eine gute online seite, gar keine frage, besonders wenn man wow spielt. 
ich behaupte aber, ohne wow, würde es das magazin gar nicht geben.
und dieses magazin, ist ein magazin das nichts anderes pusht als wow. 
das buffed magazin ist ein reines blizzard propaganda magazin. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (23. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> buffed ist eine gute online seite, gar keine frage, besonders wenn man wow spielt.
> ich behaupte aber, ohne wow, würde es das magazin gar nicht geben.
> und dieses magazin, ist ein magazin das nichts anderes pusht als wow.
> das buffed magazin ist ein reines blizzard propaganda magazin. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



ist ja auch ok, aber die sollten dann auch völlig neutral andere games zeigen oder es lassen wenn sie nicht neutral sein können, oder es kaum kennen.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ist ja auch ok, aber die sollten dann auch völlig neutral andere games zeigen oder es lassen wenn sie nicht neutral sein können, oder es kaum kennen.



Naja, is doch wohl logisch.. buffed weiss das sie ohne wow nicht existierenw uerden.. und da sich hier NUR um WoW gekuemmert wird, bedeutet das fuer buffed... wenn die wow server off sind gibts buffed nicht mehr.. folglich WoW pushen alle anderen Spiele runtermachen

Wobei man bei solchen behauptungen immer vorsichtig sein muss.. rein theoretisch haetten sie ja dann auch eine reine wow com gruenden koenen...

KA


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Naja, is doch wohl logisch.. buffed weiss das sie ohne wow nicht existierenw uerden.. und da sich hier NUR um WoW gekuemmert wird, bedeutet das fuer buffed... wenn die wow server off sind gibts buffed nicht mehr.. folglich WoW pushen alle anderen Spiele runtermachen
> 
> Wobei man bei solchen behauptungen immer vorsichtig sein muss.. rein theoretisch haetten sie ja dann auch eine reine wow com gruenden koenen...
> 
> KA




gespielte neutralität verkauft sich aber besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist halt doof für buffed wenn es so offensichtlich ist, das man von blizzard abhängig ist...


----------



## Pluesch (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein persönlicher Senf zu der Sache:
Ich habe WoW aufgehört für Aion. Gründe dafür waren z.b. das es mir aufn Zeiger geht das man in WoW alles in den Hinter geblasen bekommt ohne wirklich was für tun zu müssen, sorry aber nun mal echt und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fand WoW echt super*,* habs bald 4 Jahre gespielt, aber es ist doch mittlerweile echt nur noch für Kleinkinder gemacht. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad läst sehr zu wünschen übrig... und sobald es dann doch mal etwas härter wird brauchen nur genug Leute rumzuheulen und Blizzard zaubert in null komma nichts einen Patch hervor der z.b. einen beliebigen Boss plötzlich so einfach macht das ihn sogar Spieler ohne Arme besiegen können.

Da lobe ich mir Aion, da muss man wenigstens noch was tun für sein Equip. Die Elite Mobs sind da noch hart und bei Gegnern die 2 - 3 LVL über einem sind kann man schon mal schwer ins schwitzen kommen. Ich mag es halt in einem Spiel gefordert zu werden und das kann WoW mir schon seit BC nicht mehr bieten. Und oh Mann... dann kriegt man halt mal nicht bei jedem Quest seine Epics in den Allerwertesten gedrückt... muss man halt mal was mehr tun um vorne mit dabei zu sein.

Was das LVLn anbelangt hatte ich in Aion noch keine Probleme. Bisher waren immer genug Quests da um gut mitzuhalten. Und selbst im etwas höheren LVL musste ich noch nicht gezielt grinden. Zumindest nicht Questlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon abgesehen gibt es hier und da wiederholbare Quests. Wer also doch mal in LVLschwierigkeiten kommt kann sich damit etwas hochziehen.

Questtechnisch nehmen sich beide Spiele nicht viel, zumindest nach dem was ich bisher gesehen habe. Kill und Sammelquests gibts bei beiden genau wie Laufquests. Ansonsten hat jedes Spiel wohl für sich ein paar besondere Quests dies nur da gibt.

Grafisch... naja, ist halt Geschmackssache ob man auf den Comicstil von WoW steht oder das mehr realistische asiatische Aussehen in Aion. Ich kann mich mit beidem anfreunden wobei mir zweiteres doch ein gutes Stück besser gefällt. Ausserdem sind die Rüstungen um längen schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Möglichkeiten bei der Charaktererschaffung anbelangt müssen wir uns glaub ich nicht unterhalten wer da vorne liegt...

PvP... nun gut, Aion ist halt zu nem großteil auf PvP ausgelegt. WoW eher PvE. So seh ich das zumindest.
Im Grunde kann ich sagen, wer es mag für recht wenig Anstrengung jede Menge tolles Zeug zu bekomen und lieber PvE betreibt der soll bei WoW bleiben. Die Leute die lieber PvP machen UND dabei im PvE noch gefordert werden wollen für die ist Aion das richtige.

So, soviel zu meiner Meinung was die zwei Games angeht. Wie gesagt, ich fand WoW bis vor kurzem auch noch toll. Aber mit Aion hats für mich (endlich) nen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden, sogar einen der WoW vom Gipfel wirft. Da wird auch das neue Addon nichts dran ändern.

In diesem Sinne, Amen! Und nehmt mich nicht zu sehr auseinander, ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Mach ich generell nicht. Na und?



Und genau das ist nämlich das Problem von solch Leuten wie Dir, durchrushen, keine Questtexte lesen, von der Story nix mitbekommen und dann flamen, wie dämlich doch Aion ist.....Versuchs mal mit Online Ego-Shootern, da braucht man kein Hirn und keine Story...du spielst definitiv das falsche Genre !!!

Manch einer scheint in seinem Levelwahn vergessen zu haben, was ein Online ROLLENspiel ausmacht, nämlich sich in einen Charakter und in die Story des jeweiligen Spieles zu begeben.


----------



## Kehlas (23. Oktober 2009)

Pluesch schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Senf zu der Sache:
> Ich habe WoW aufgehört für Aion. Gründe dafür waren z.b. das es mir aufn Zeiger geht das man in WoW alles in den Hinter geblasen bekommt ohne wirklich was für tun zu müssen, sorry aber nun mal echt und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fand WoW echt super*,* habs bald 4 Jahre gespielt, aber es ist doch mittlerweile echt nur noch für Kleinkinder gemacht. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad läst sehr zu wünschen übrig... und sobald es dann doch mal etwas härter wird brauchen nur genug Leute rumzuheulen und Blizzard zaubert in null komma nichts einen Patch hervor der z.b. einen beliebigen Boss plötzlich so einfach macht das ihn sogar Spieler ohne Arme besiegen können.
> 
> Da lobe ich mir Aion, da muss man wenigstens noch was tun für sein Equip. Die Elite Mobs sind da noch hart und bei Gegnern die 2 - 3 LVL über einem sind kann man schon mal schwer ins schwitzen kommen. Ich mag es halt in einem Spiel gefordert zu werden und das kann WoW mir schon seit BC nicht mehr bieten. Und oh Mann... dann kriegt man halt mal nicht bei jedem Quest seine Epics in den Allerwertesten gedrückt... muss man halt mal was mehr tun um vorne mit dabei zu sein.
> ...





Danke, mir gehts genau so....Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !  Dickes Plus


----------



## Arkyn (23. Oktober 2009)

Pluesch schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Senf zu der Sache:
> Ich habe WoW aufgehört für Aion. Gründe dafür waren z.b. das es mir aufn Zeiger geht das man in WoW alles in den Hinter geblasen bekommt ohne wirklich was für tun zu müssen, sorry aber nun mal echt und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fand WoW echt super*,* habs bald 4 Jahre gespielt, aber es ist doch mittlerweile echt nur noch für Kleinkinder gemacht. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad läst sehr zu wünschen übrig... und sobald es dann doch mal etwas härter wird brauchen nur genug Leute rumzuheulen und Blizzard zaubert in null komma nichts einen Patch hervor der z.b. einen beliebigen Boss plötzlich so einfach macht das ihn sogar Spieler ohne Arme besiegen können.
> 
> Da lobe ich mir Aion, da muss man wenigstens noch was tun für sein Equip. Die Elite Mobs sind da noch hart und bei Gegnern die 2 - 3 LVL über einem sind kann man schon mal schwer ins schwitzen kommen. Ich mag es halt in einem Spiel gefordert zu werden und das kann WoW mir schon seit BC nicht mehr bieten. Und oh Mann... dann kriegt man halt mal nicht bei jedem Quest seine Epics in den Allerwertesten gedrückt... muss man halt mal was mehr tun um vorne mit dabei zu sein.
> ...



GENAU so siehts aus. Viel mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

Ich finds nur schade das ein sehr gutes Spiel in diversen Foren einfach so derb schlecht geredet wird, dass vielleicht unentschlossene die Finger davon lassen.

AION hat eine Menge potential. Mal schaun was Patches /  Addons bringen. 

Ich kann zb die WOW Fraktion auch ned verstehen: Dazumals in Classic konnte ich Onyxia nimma sehen. Wir haben die JEDE WOCHE gelegt. Nachm 4ten mal hat man eh die Schnauze voll wenn man sich ehrlch ist. Denn einen Script öfters als 4mal zu spielen ist so spannend wie Tetris. Das haben wir Monate lang gemacht. PÄH! Was kommt dann? Onyxia wird wiederbelebt. Und die Fan Gemeinde freut sich darüber??? Also Hallo. Dann hat man sie nicht nur 20mal sondern 60mal gelegt. Muss ja schon sehr Herausfordernd und toll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sag nur: Viel Spaß im neuen Addon wenn Ihr zum xten mal Ragnaros umhaut, denn den hat auch fast niemend mindestens 30mal gekillt...... 
Aber in AION muss man ja Grinden und immer das selbe machen?!?!? Komisch....

Also ich freu mich über jeden der sEIN Spiel gefunden hat und andere einfach in Ruhe lässt )

/flame on

Arkyn


----------



## Pente (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Mücke kann nicht klein genug sein um aus ihr dennoch einen riesen Elefant machen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Threads verlaufen immer und immer wieder gleich. Sie rufen jedes Mal aufs neue Verschwörungstheoretiker auf den Plan die natürlich ganz genau bescheid wissen wie es läuft und den Masterplan der Illuminaten bereits seit Jahren durchschaut haben.

Sorry aber jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: jeder der wirklich schon einen Charakter über 40+ gelevelt hat weiss ganz genau wie grindintensiv das Spiel im Moment wirklich ist. Das kann niemand abstreiten. Von 39 auf 40 sind es 36.000.000 Erfahrungspunkte, kaum Quests und wenn dann geben die Quests kaum Erfahrungspunkte. Was bleibt? Grinden. Immer und immer wieder die selbe Instanz, das selbe Elitegebiet oder einfach nur die selben NPCs grinden bis man Levelup hat.

Doch das Spiel geht ja noch viel weiter ... Stichwort "Lepharisten Goldmünzen" von denen man knapp 500 farmen muss wenn man alle Teile möchte oder aber auch "Krall Backenzähne" von denen man bereits knapp 1200 für alle Items benötigt. Klassen die im Kaidan HQ die Mobs alleine kiten und töten können müssen "nur" 1200 Mobs töten um die 1200 Backenzähne zu bekommen. Alle anderen brauchen 7200 weil man leider nur jeden 6. Backenzahn bekommt.

Und mal ehrlich: so verblendet kann echt niemand sein, dass er behauptet, dass man in AION absolut nicht grinden muss. Das ist totaler Quatsch man muss sehr sehr viel Grinden. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Bewertet hat dies nämlich in der beanstandeten News niemand.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Mücke kann nicht klein genug sein um aus ihr dennoch einen riesen Elefant machen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. fullquote, was andere in diesem thread amchen, amch icha uch -.-

2. seh ich absolut genauso, deswegen den Grindethread pushen Drueck mich

3. was aht das mit den Backenzaehnen auf sich, hab schion viel gehoert, find aber iwie nichts sachliches und informatives darueber


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich ja irren aber sehr sehr viel grinden?

Nun gut wenn man eine Quest erfüllen als grinden mit Anleitung sieht dann stimmt das ohne Frage,

Aber ansonsten habe ich bis lvl 30 kein Stück grinden müssen....war 2 mal im Tursin Gebiet...jeden Abend in Nochsana und das lief einwandfrei...


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja irren aber sehr sehr viel grinden?
> 
> Nun gut wenn man eine Quest erfüllen als grinden mit Anleitung sieht dann stimmt das ohne Frage,
> 
> Aber ansonsten habe ich bis lvl 30 kein Stück grinden müssen....war 2 mal im Tursin Gebiet...jeden Abend in Nochsana und das lief einwandfrei...



Hey Sanji, du spielst doch Elyos, oder?

Also, bei mir als Asmodier, musste ich das erste mal mit. lvl 14 und halb griden, auf 15.. dann nichtmehr, dann wieder von 18-38, zwischendurch mal kampagnenq gemacht, und die elyoskillquests


----------



## Pucaacup (23. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Mücke kann nicht klein genug sein um aus ihr dennoch einen riesen Elefant machen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Habe zwar erst zwei chars lv 36 und 30, aber Grinden musste ich auch schon einige male.
Ich finde, dass das mit dem Grinden ab lv 25 anfängt, zwar nicht soviel wie ab lv 40 aber prozentual wird es mit jedem lv mehr.
Ich finde Grinden in ner grp kann spass machen, aber alleine ist es zumindest für mich, schon ne kleine qual, spiele einen Assassin.
Trotzdem werde ich bis 50 leveln, um mir eine richtige Meinung vom Spiel zu machen.
Bin mal gespannt wann der Patch 1.5.1 kommt, da werden Erfahrungspunkte für Quests ab lv 41 erhöht.


----------



## Pente (23. Oktober 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja irren aber sehr sehr viel grinden?
> 
> Nun gut wenn man eine Quest erfüllen als grinden mit Anleitung sieht dann stimmt das ohne Frage,
> 
> Aber ansonsten habe ich bis lvl 30 kein Stück grinden müssen....war 2 mal im Tursin Gebiet...jeden Abend in Nochsana und das lief einwandfrei...


Bis 30 musste ich als Elyos Spieler auch kaum grinden. Aber wenn man von 38 auf 39 schon knapp 29 Millionen Erfahrungspunkte benötigt und jede Quest weiterhin nur 300.000 Erfahrungspunkte gibt kann man sich ausrechnen, dass die Handvoll Quests nicht ausreichen zum Levelup. Von 39 auf 40 sind wir dann schon bei 36 Millionen Erfahrungspunkte die man zum Levelaufstieg benötigt, die Erfahrungspunkte pro Quest bleiben konstant und die Anzahl der Quests die man annehmen kann nimmt weiter ab. Der Grind-Anteil pro Level steigt ab 36+ stark an und ab 40 wird es richtig extrem.

Zu den Krall Backenzähnen:
Das sind Items die im Kaidan Hauptquartier droppen. Jeder Elite-Gegner dropped einen Backenzahn. Man bekommt Quests wo man neben einem Questitem, welches innerhalb von wenigen Minuten gefarmt ist, eine bestimmte Anzahl dieser Backenzähne abgeben muss. Als Belohnung winken neben einer schon fast lächerlich wirkenden Erfahrungspunktzahl blaue Rüstungsgegenstände. Das alles wäre nur halb so schlimm wenn einfach jeder in der Gruppe den Backenzahn aus den Mobs looten könnte. 1200 Elite-Gegner im Kaidan-Hauptquartier töten ist wirklich mehr als genug. Vorallem ist das aktuelle Dropsystem einfach nur kontraproduktiv für's Gruppenspiel. Klassen wie Jäger, Zauberin und Spiritmaster spielen dort lieber solo als in der Gruppe einfach weil sie die Mobs auch alleine töten können ... dauert zwar ein bißchen aber immerhin müssen sie dann für ihre Backenzähne nur einen Bruchteil der Mobs töten den andere Klassen wie beispielsweise der Templer töten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkyn (23. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> .............Sorry aber jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: jeder der wirklich schon einen Charakter über 40+ gelevelt hat weiss ganz genau wie grindintensiv das Spiel im Moment wirklich ist. Das kann niemand abstreiten. Von 39 auf 40 sind es 36.000.000 Erfahrungspunkte, kaum Quests und wenn dann geben die Quests kaum Erfahrungspunkte. Was bleibt? Grinden. Immer und immer wieder die selbe Instanz, das selbe Elitegebiet oder einfach nur die selben NPCs grinden bis man Levelup hat.................


 Das kommt mir doch von einem anderen Game bekannt vor?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Arkyn schrieb:


> Das kommt mir doch von einem anderen Game bekannt vor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also in meinem Spiel gibts jeden Tag Tokenbelohnugen für wechselnde Instanzen. Zum Ruf erarbeiten kann man auch frei wählen, wo man hingeht. Es gibt sogar ne ganze Palette an Raidinstanzen.


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

nichts desto trotz, ist das buffed magazin halt trotzdem eine "wow-ableger" von daher kann man
testberichte von denen nicht wirklich ernsthaft als objektive berichterstattung sehen, sondern eher als die
"bild-zeitung" von blizzard.

bin ja froh das dieser punkt anscheinend hier unstrittig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also in meinem Spiel gibts jeden Tag Tokenbelohnugen für wechselnde Instanzen. Zum Ruf erarbeiten kann man auch frei wählen, wo man hingeht. Es gibt sogar ne ganze Palette an Raidinstanzen.



Nun, die Instanz wechselt zwar, aber sie sind vom "heroischen" Schwierigkeitsgrad weit entfernt... Wenn ich an BC denke- heiliger hab ich mich da schief ärgern können.
Wenn ich an WotLK denke- heiliger, beim ersten mal hab ich erstmal nachgefragt "Sind wir auch sicher auf hero drinnen?", weil es zu einfach war.


----------



## evalux (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Naja, weil der Weg das Ziel ist, glaub die Weisheit kommt ja auch aus Asien



War bestimmt nen Grinder, der den Satz erfunden hat.

Schlimmes Forum hier, echt, man muss alle Posts einzeln abgrinden, anstatt die Mods mal hier alle wichtigen Posts zusammenfasssen, nur einen Kommentar auf alles erlauben und die besten Kommentare belohnen, nee, man muss sich echt abplackern.


----------



## Pente (23. Oktober 2009)

Arkyn schrieb:


> Das kommt mir doch von einem anderen Game bekannt vor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe es auch völlig wertungsfrei geschrieben. Wie gesagt: muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er einen hohen Grindanteil gut oder schlecht findet. Spielspass kann man anderen nicht vorschreiben, das muss jeder schon für sich definieren.

Deshalb versteh ich auch die ganze Aufregung hier nicht denn die News ist in keinster Weise wertend. Weder positiv noch negativ. Sie berichtet schlichtweg über den neuen Grindplaner den es auf aiondatabase.com gibt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation und Interpretation dessen was dort geschrieben steht.


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Und genau das ist nämlich das Problem von solch Leuten wie Dir, durchrushen, keine Questtexte lesen, von der Story nix mitbekommen und dann flamen, wie dämlich doch Aion ist.....Versuchs mal mit Online Ego-Shootern, da braucht man kein Hirn und keine Story...du spielst definitiv das falsche Genre !!!
> 
> Manch einer scheint in seinem Levelwahn vergessen zu haben, was ein Online ROLLENspiel ausmacht, nämlich sich in einen Charakter und in die Story des jeweiligen Spieles zu begeben.



Nimm mal ein Zäpfchen lies dir nochmal das durch was du geschrieben hast und denk nochmal darüber nach.

1. Habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben, dass mir das Spiel keinen Spass macht
2. brauche ich keine dümmlichen Questbeschreibungen und Questtexte um Quests zu machen. Ich bin bisher wunderbar auch ohne zurecht gekommen und habe alle Quests, die ich angenommen habe hinbekommen. Und nein, ich habe nicht im Channel gefragt, das Questsystem in Aion ist idiotensicher
3. Ich würde mir nie anmassen jemand anderem vorzuschreiben wie er sein Spiel zu spielen hat. Wieso sollte ich das tun? Mich interessiert einfach nicht, ob der Questgeber einen Hass auf die Mumus hat, weil sie ihm seinen Salat gegessen oder seine Tochter geschändet haben. Mich interesiert dieser ganze blödsinnige Kram der für Leute wie dich ins Spiel eingefügt worden ist genau null.

Ob ich jetzt deswegen das falsche Spiel spiele darfst du ruhig mir überlassen. In deinem aufgewühlten emotionalen Zustand bezweifle ich auch stark, dass du fähig bist für andere Entscheidungen zu treffen. Ich spiele das Spiel nicht weil ich questen oder grinden oder leveln will und ich werde mir auch keinen Twink anschaffen und den ganzen Rotz nochmal durchmachen. Ich quäle mich ganz einfach durch die 50 Level um dann MEIN SPIEL zu spielen, das aus folgendem besteht: PvP

Wenn du damit ein Problem hast (wie andere ein Spiel spielen, obwohl es dich nicht im Entferntesten betrifft) nimm noch ein Zäpfchen.

Im übrigen empfehle ich dir ein gutes Buch. Da hast du wesentlich mehr Story und auch besser verpackt als die Lari Fari Stories in MMORPGs

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Raj88 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich zitiere mal mein Kommentar zu diesen Grindplaner^^

Also naja. Das ist weniger ein richtiger Grindplaner sondern viel mehr eine bloße Anzeige von gleichleveligen Mobs. Ein guter Grindspot muss nicht unbedingt im gleichen Level wie man selbst liegen. Es kommt nicht nur auf die EXP an, sondern auch darauf wie "wehrhaft" die Mobs sind und ob die gut "graue" Sachen droppen zum verscherbeln. Eventuell auch welche mit guten Handwerkszeugsloot oder gar welche mit besseren Chancen auf grüne oder blaue Sachen oder Mobs die mit einer wiederholbaren Quest kombinierbar sind. Also dieser Grindplaner ist schlicht kein Grindplaner.


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Zur Prüfung geschlossen ...

Unterlasst es bitte hier sinnlos zu provozieren. Etwas Sachlichkeit täte diesem Thread gut. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Nimm mal ein Zäpfchen lies dir nochmal das durch was du geschrieben hast und denk nochmal darüber nach.
> 
> 1. Habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben, dass mir das Spiel keinen Spass macht
> 2. brauche ich keine dümmlichen Questbeschreibungen und Questtexte um Quests zu machen. Ich bin bisher wunderbar auch ohne zurecht gekommen und habe alle Quests, die ich angenommen habe hinbekommen. Und nein, ich habe nicht im Channel gefragt, das Questsystem in Aion ist idiotensicher
> ...



danke für diesen post zu meinem feierabend! dem kann ich voll zustimmen! questtexte habe ich hier mit level 2 aufgehört zu lesen..


----------



## RealHaspa (23. Oktober 2009)

Wieviele Triumphmarken brauche ich noch um mein T9,25 voll zu bekommen ? Plus Ringe, Ketten, OffHand, Siegel etc. ?

Ach und wie oft muss ich in Heroics um meinen Ruf voll zu haben um mir die beste Verzauberung für Item XYZ zu holen oder sonste was?

90% der Leute hier, die sich Beschweren und laut "GRINDER" rufen wissen doch nicht mal was grinden bedeutet.

Husch, Husch geht Argentum Ruf....grinden... ^^ in JEDEM Spiel muss man grinden, nennt mir nur EIN MMORPG wo das nicht der Fall ist...nur EINS.

PS: Nur so für die Lauffaulen: Grinden: Bezeichnet regelmäßige, sich ständig wiederholende Spielabläufe, die notwendig sind, um ein bestimmtes Ziel im Spiel zu erreichen. (Quelle: wiki)


----------



## demoscha (23. Oktober 2009)

Barok schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass man in Aion grinden muss um zu lvln (in wow zb nicht). Glaube "Grinden wie ein Gott" ist mehr als Aussage gemeint, das man mit dem Heft zu so dem Pro wird, dass man grindet wie ein Gott. So schlimm wie Lineage und Co. ist Aion nicht.



man muß in aion genau so grinden wie in wow, aoc,war oder anderen mmos. in allen mmos muß man immer wieder mobs kloppen. wenn man keine quests dafür bekommt, mobs umzuhaun, wird das grinden genannt. aber quests gibts in aion zu mass! also hört doch bitte auf mit eurem unquallifizierten, dummen, gelaber. das ist einfach nur nen zeichen dafür, das ihr einfach keine ahnung habt!



ich mag`s echt nicht mehr lesen. müssen wowler alles schlecht machen?

honk`s!

mfg akim


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

So richtig verstanden was er geschrieben hat, hast du nicht, oder?


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Mücke...



Da hasste Recht, gut beschrieben Dein Text.


Was die meisten sich hier gar nicht klar machen: das Grinden in der Levelphase ist schon für unseren westlichen Anspruch zu stupide.

Was denkt ihr erwartet euch im Endgame?


Das wird noch viel dümmlicher, so daß auch der letzte Träumer auf der Strecke bleibt. Wenn in den nächsten Wochen die meisten sich ins Endgame gequält haben in der Hoffnung "es hinter sich zu haben" um dann locker flockig PvP zu betreiben, die werden Augen machen.

Guckt euch die Grind-Anforderungen für Setteile & Waffen an. Au weia.


Wer da mithalten will kann auch gleich in Steinbruch gehen.


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach, und ohne diese Setteile und Waffen kann man kein PvP machen?


----------



## evalux (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Was die meisten sich hier gar nicht klar machen: das Grinden in der Levelphase ist schon für unseren westlichen Anspruch zu stupide.


Stupide Sachen machen aber Spass. 

Ab einer gewissen Anzahl von sinnlosen Wiederholungen bekommt man einen ultimativen Kick. Man nennt das den Techno-Effekt.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach, und ohne diese Setteile und Waffen kann man kein PvP machen?




Doch, DU kannst das machen.

Ob Du nun nackt, ohne Set oder mit Set PvP machst, macht hintenraus kein Unterschied.


Ergebnis ist das selbe, Radieschen von unten, wie man so schön sagt.


Aber alle mit Ambitionen müssen sich mit den Grindinhalten auseinandersetzen.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Stupide Sachen machen aber Spass.



Ja, kommt auf den Inhalt der stupiden Sache an. Asia-Grinden in einem MMO wäre ne stupide Sache die mir keinen Spass brächte.


----------



## evalux (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja, kommt auf den Inhalt der stupiden Sache an. Asia-Grinden in einem MMO wäre ne stupide Sache die mir keinen Spass brächte.


Du solltest mal dabei mit den Kopf nicken. Und den Bass deiner Kampfgeräusche etwas heftiger einstellen....und öfters mal "YEAH" und "STRIKE" sagen, wenn du wen erfolgreich nen Mob gestealt hast (hier solte jetzt eigtl ein Smilie mit joint hin...)


----------



## Magmion (23. Oktober 2009)

Aion is übelster grind ab lvl 35+ und jeder der was anderes sagt hat null Plan


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Doch, DU kannst das machen.
> 
> Ob Du nun nackt, ohne Set oder mit Set PvP machst, macht hintenraus kein Unterschied.
> 
> ...



Die Setteile und Waffen sind eine Art der Langzeitmotivation, aber nichts das zwingend notwendig ist um PvP zu machen. Und da die Vorraussetzungen des "PvP Grinds" für alle gleichermassen gelten gibt es auch keinen Grund deswegen hier so einen Unsinn zu erzählen. Die Setteile werden bei den PvP Spielern relativ gleichmässig landen - zwangsläufig. Und bis dahin gibt es auch PvE Items, die auch durchaus brauchbar sind

Dein letzter Satz ist bis auf einen kleinen Schreibfehler richtig.

"Aber alle mit Ambitionen müssen sich mit den Gr*u*ndinhalten auseinandersetzen"

I second that


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Du solltest mal dabei mit den Kopf nicken. Und den Bass deiner Kampfgeräusche etwas heftiger einstellen....und öfters mal "YEAH" und "STRIKE" sagen, wenn du wen erfolgreich nen Mob gestealt hast (hier solte jetzt eigtl ein Smilie mit joint hin...)




Eva, ich bin Rollstuhlfahrer. Kopf nicken geht schon lange nicht mehr.

Tastaturanschläge nehme ich meine Zunge zu.


VERSTEHT DENN HIER KEINER DAS GRINDEN EINE QUAL IST??? Und dann diese ganzen scheiss Fähigkeiten, 1-2 reichen doch!!!


WoW war schön, ja, da hatt ich immer 2000+ Rating inner Arena, aber hier?


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Wiederholte Interpunktion ist ein erstes Anzeichen von aufkommendem Wahn.


----------



## Arthragon (23. Oktober 2009)

jop... ich find Aion 10000000mal besser als das schei*** WoW 
Aion macht mehr fun und die grafik is schon besser als in anderen mmo´s


----------



## Magmion (23. Oktober 2009)

Grinden is BlöDe


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wiederholte Interpunktion ist ein erstes Anzeichen von aufkommendem Wahn.




kicks, ich brauch verwertbares Material, wie soll ich mit so nem Schice arbeiten, hä?

Streng Dich gefälligst an!


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA is ja schön für dich mit deiner 2k wertung biste jetzt sauer weil du um in aion was zureißen etwas mehr machen musst??
fast in jedem post von dir stand das gleiche hätte da einmal posten nicht gereicht?


----------



## Magmion (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFra hat absolut recht !!!!!!!!!
Öffnet eure Augen , glaube ihr seid erst lvl 20 und deswegen noch so begeistert


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> fast in jedem post von dir stand das gleiche...



Wahrheiten sind zeitlos mein Freund.

Btw. schöner Avatar.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> ArminFra hat absolut recht !!!!!!!!!




Danke, mein Freund. Weisse Worte die Du sprichst.


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Gott, da haben sich aber zwei gefunden, wollt ihr euch net ein Zimmerchen nehmen Armin und Magmi?


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Danke, mein Freund. Wei*ss*e Worte die Du sprichst.




I lol'ed


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

danke  du hast schon recht mit Wahrheiten sind zeitlos aber du erwähnst z.B nicht das man erst ab 29-30 grinden muss bzw auch da kann man noch questen dauert halt nur länger und irgendwan gehen die auch aber erst dan muss man grinden und net vorher^^


----------



## Magmion (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Gott, da haben sich aber zwei gefunden, wollt ihr euch net ein Zimmerchen nehmen Armin und Magmi?



warum nicht , vom Avatar passen wir zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> danke  du hast schon recht mit Wahrheiten sind zeitlos aber du erwähnst z.B nicht das man erst ab 29-30 grinden muss bzw auch da kann man noch questen dauert halt nur länger und irgendwan gehen die auch aber erst dan muss man grinden und net vorher^^




Das stimmt nicht. Der Grind geht definitiv ab Anfang 20 los, was denkste warum so viele wie ich mit 20,21,22 aufgehört haben?


Weil uns, den Schlauen, klar war wo die Reise hin geht.

In Eltnen zeigte WCSoft ihre wahre Fratze.

Für den, der sie sehen konnte.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> warum nicht , vom Avatar passen wir zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, hihi.

Hab mir schon gedacht, das Bild könnt mein Onkel sein.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

das  einzige mal das ich  vor lvl 29 grinden musste war lvl 24 drei balken um 25 zu schaffen^^


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Der Grind geht definitiv ab Anfang 20 los, was denkste warum so viele wie ich mit 20,21,22 aufgehört haben?
> 
> 
> Weil uns, den Schlauen, klar war wo die Reise hin geht.
> ...


Falsches wird auch durch Wiederholung nicht besser. Die Leute, die meinen, ab Level 20 müsse gegrindet werdet, sind die "Experten", die es nicht hinbekommen, die Questgeber zu finden. Ich bin Level 31 und habe bisher überhaupt nicht grinden müssen. Sicherlich ist der ein oder andere Questgeber nicht so einfach zu finden, aber....die ganze "Wo ist Tutty-Fraktion" macht im Nachhinein nur eins deutlich: alle Questhelper und Co. geschädigte Ex-WoWler.

Ich habe vier Jahre WoW gespielt und kann nur sagen: ENDLICH macht ein Spiel wieder soviel Spaß wie WoW zu Classic-Zeiten. WoW war mal ein tolles Spiel, aber Schneesturm hat es in Grund und Boden generft und für Vorschulkinder tauglich gemacht.

PS: und das lässt sich sogar auf die Schnelle durch eine ganz einfache Testfrage bestätigen: Hast Du seit Release WOTLK in Instanzen schon mal ein Schaf oder eine Eisfalle gesehen? In Aion dagegen ist mancher Mob schwieriger als in WoW ein Boss.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> das  einzige mal das ich  vor lvl 29 grinden musste war lvl 24 drei balken um 25 zu schaffen^^



Haste Erholbonus gehabt? Haste Berufe geskillt? Haste Sammelskills gepusht? Haste wiederholbare Quests gemacht?

Ich nicht.


Ich wollte doch nur spielen.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

hab keine erholungsbonus gehabt keine berufe geskillt und auch den sammel skill links liegen gelassen einfach nur gequestet


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Ich bin Level 31 und habe bisher überhaupt nicht grinden müssen.




Wie ein Mantra betet ihr es runter. Früher konnt ich da immer lachen, mittlerweile /gähn.

Wenn Du beim Leveln Grinden nicht als Grinden empfindest, da bist Du ganz klar ein Mann für´s Endgame.


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wie ein Mantra betet ihr es runter. Früher konnt ich da immer lachen, mittlerweile /gähn.
> 
> Wenn Du beim Leveln Grinden nicht als Grinden empfindest, da bist Du ganz klar ein Mann für´s Endgame.




Du betest dein Mantra "Mimimi ab 20 muss man grinden" runter. Und er seine "Ich musste noch net grinden".
Wie lange macht ihr das Spielchen jetzt noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin übrigens 40 und habe schon bevor ich grinden musste viel viel XP durchs grinden gemacht, sodass ich einige Quests wieder wegwerfen konnte, weil ich mich zu hoch gegrindet hatte. Bin ich wohl auch nen Mann für's Endgame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (23. Oktober 2009)

ihr seid voll vom Thema abgekommen,naja egal.Ich habe beschlossen mich hier nicht mehr aufzuhalten, da Aion Foren durchaus flamefreier sind und konstruktiver.


----------



## Valon01 (23. Oktober 2009)

bestimmt ist  ne quest wo man 20 mobs töten muss auch grinden xD


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wie ein Mantra betet ihr es runter. Früher konnt ich da immer lachen, mittlerweile /gähn.
> 
> Wenn Du beim Leveln Grinden nicht als Grinden empfindest, da bist Du ganz klar ein Mann für´s Endgame.


Der Sinn deines letzten Posts erschliesst sich mir noch nicht mal in Ansätzen..


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> hab keine erholungsbonus gehabt keine berufe geskillt und auch den sammel skill links liegen gelassen einfach nur gequestet



Dann lügst Du! Würd ich normal sagen.


Wahrscheinlich gehörst Du aber der selben Spezies wie Oronarc an und bist somit Endgameverdächtig.

Gratulation!


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wie ein Mantra betet ihr es runter. Früher konnt ich da immer lachen, mittlerweile /gähn.
> 
> Wenn Du beim Leveln Grinden nicht als Grinden empfindest, da bist Du ganz klar ein Mann für´s Endgame.



dann definiere mal "Grinden"! Ich habe außer für Questaufgaben keinen Mob gekillt und dabei keine einzige der Wiederholungsquests gemacht. Wie gesagt, man muss natürlich sich auch mal auf die Suche nach Questgebern machen und da kann ich Dir eins mit Sicherheit sagen: wenn Du meinst, dass Du mit Level 20,21,22 grinden musstest, hast Du etliche Questgeber NICHT gefunden. Dann darfst Du Deine Unfähigkeit aber nicht dem Spiel anlasten.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> dann definiere mal "Grinden"! Ich habe außer für Questaufgaben keinen Mob gekillt und dabei keine einzige der Wiederholungsquests gemacht. Wie gesagt, man muss natürlich sich auch mal auf die Suche nach Questgebern machen und da kann ich Dir eins mit Sicherheit sagen: wenn Du meinst, dass Du mit Level 20,21,22 grinden musstest, hast Du etliche Questgeber NICHT gefunden. Dann darfst Du Deine Unfähigkeit aber nicht dem Spiel anlasten.



*WEGWERF* Lvl 20 omg..

ganz ehrlich, wenn man keine ahnung hat, leise sein


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens 40 und habe schon bevor ich grinden musste viel viel XP durchs grinden gemacht, sodass ich einige Quests wieder wegwerfen konnte, weil ich mich zu hoch gegrindet hatte. Bin ich wohl auch nen Mann für's Endgame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht nur das, Du bist ganz klar Endagme-FirstServer-Dämonen-Form-verdächtig.

Auch hier: GZ!

;-)


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

First Server? Also der erste, der für Aion hochgefahren wurde?


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, Du bist ganz klar Endagme-FirstServer-Dämonen-Form-verdächtig.
> 
> Auch hier: GZ!
> 
> ;-)





Jetzt bin ich aber doch rot geworden. Dankeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das motiviert mich für die nächsten 10k Monster für Level 41, jabba dabba doooo.


----------



## Tiade (23. Oktober 2009)

Meine Meinung:
Aion ist ein Grind- und PvP-Spiel

Klar gibt es Quests, aber mal ehrlich... schon mit Lvl 15 ödet einen jede Q derart an, dass man schon von sich aus anfängt zu grinden. Auf einmal stellt man fest das man dann damit sogar deutlich schneller ist und schwups... warum noch Q´s machen??? Zur Abwechslung hat der PvE Spieler dann noch Gruppengrinding und ein paar Instanzen die aber nur mit kleinen Gruppen begehbar sind. Dann muss ich auch noch sagen das die Kämpfe mit einigen Klassen doch arg simpel sind... so mit 2 Tasten kommt man prima aus. Optisch ist das Spiel in der Oberen Liega aber nicht die Spitze.

Da ich weder Grind- noch PvP-Fan bin, und mich der Rest nicht lange genug gefesselt hat, hab ich meinen Acc geschlossen.

PS: nein ich spiele nicht (wieder) WoW sondern heize mich schon mal mit EVE an, um für STO bereit zu sein.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Der Sinn deines letzten Posts erschliesst sich mir noch nicht mal in Ansätzen..



Für Dich ist erstmal wichtig dran zu bleiben. Das Du verstehst worum es hier geht, das verlangt doch keiner.


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, Du bist ganz klar Endagme-FirstServer-Dämonen-Form-verdächtig.
> 
> Auch hier: GZ!
> 
> ;-)


Nur wo ist das Problem, spielt Ihr mal weiter Euer Eine-Taste-Übles AOE Gespamme- Spiel weiter und lasst die echten WoW-Classic-Fans (u.a.) ein tolles und aufregendes Spiel wie AION erleben, dass für die Zukunft durch das Ineinander von PvP und PvE echtes Potential hat.
Nur ein kleiner Einschub: überleg Dir mal, vor wieviel Monaten Du zuletzt in WoW ingame einen GM gesehen hast und dann frag Dich mal, ob es nicht eher so ist, dass sie bei Schneesturm aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr rauskommen, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die für dieses Auslaufspiel bezahlen.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> dann definiere mal "Grinden"! Ich habe außer für Questaufgaben keinen Mob gekillt und dabei keine einzige der Wiederholungsquests gemacht. Wie gesagt, man muss natürlich sich auch mal auf die Suche nach Questgebern machen...



MANTRA - ALARM!!!

mööp - mööp - mööp


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Für Dich ist erstmal wichtig dran zu bleiben. Das Du verstehst worum es hier geht, das verlangt doch keiner.




Es geht weniger darum, ob du das verlangst, sondern eher darum, dass das was du schreibst in den wenigsten Fällen Sinn macht. Und ich weiss auch, dass du meinst, du seist ein grosser Foren Flamer. Aber du bist einfach nur langweilig, weil deine Posts alle recht banal sind. Geh üben.

Aber wo wir das jetzt geklärt haben.. könntest du jetzt bitte mal erläutern was du mit deinem Post eigentlich aussagen wolltest?


----------



## Magmion (23. Oktober 2009)

Aion wird unterghen wie AOC , WAR und all der ganze mist , alles nur blender ( ich weiss Aion hatte kein hype ) !!!!


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (23. Oktober 2009)

Leute,
wieso lasst ihr euch von ArminFRA so provozieren. Der Typ will euch doch nur mit seinen blödsinnigen Aussagen auf die Palme bringen. Jeder der Aion eine gewisse Zeit lang gespielt hat, weiß dass er hier nur Blödsinn erzählt. Wieso ignoriert ihr seine Beiträge nicht einfach, dann wird er schon von ganz alleine abhauen.

Er trollt sich doch hier nur Abend für Abend mehrere Stunden durch also füttert ihn nicht sonst geht das immer so weiter, bis das nächste neue MMO raus kommt...


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Aion wird unterghen wie AOC , WAR und all der ganze mist , alles nur blender ( ich weiss Aion hatte kein hype ) !!!!


 Klar wird AION in ein paar Jahren untergehen, der entscheidende Unterschied ist aber, dass es eine nicht geringe Zahl von WoW-Spielern gibt, die es noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben, dass WoW schon längst untergegangen IST.


----------



## Magmion (23. Oktober 2009)

ItchyPoopzkid schrieb:


> Leute,
> wieso lasst ihr euch von ArminFRA so provozieren. Der Typ will euch doch nur mit seinen blödsinnigen Aussagen auf die Palme bringen. Jeder der Aion eine gewisse Zeit lang gespielt hat, weiß dass er hier nur Blödsinn erzählt. Wieso ignoriert ihr seine Beiträge nicht einfach, dann wird er schon von ganz alleine abhauen.
> 
> Er trollt sich doch hier nur Abend für Abend mehrere Stunden durch also füttert ihn nicht sonst geht das immer so weiter, bis das nächste neue MMO raus kommt...




gerade wer aion eine gewisse ziet gespielt hat weiss , dass ArminFRA recht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ...lasst die echten WoW-Classic-Fans (u.a.) ein tolles und aufregendes Spiel wie AION erleben, dass für die Zukunft durch das Ineinander von PvP und PvE echtes Potential hat.



Der ist Nice. Das hättense (WCSoft) direkt soo auf die Packung schreiben sollen von Aion.

Marketingtechnisch vom feinsten.

Herr Propagandaminister.




Oronarc schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner Einschub: überleg Dir mal, vor wieviel Monaten Du zuletzt in WoW ingame einen GM gesehen hast und dann frag Dich mal, ob es nicht eher so ist, dass sie bei Schneesturm aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr rauskommen, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die für dieses Auslaufspiel bezahlen.



Also über den WoW-Ingame-Support via GM kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Wenn ich einen brauchte, war eienr da. Nich "sofort", aber innerhalb spätestens von 2h würd ich sagen. Das war auch ok, da ich mit dem Einloggen meist >3h Online war. Im Gegensatz zu Aion, leider.


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Also Armin hat echt durchhaltevermögen. Wie lange macht er seinen Kreuzzug gegen Aion wohl noch weiter. Eigentlich sollte sogar ihm klar sein, das er mit seinen Flames uns nicht von Aion abbringen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja Armin du hast recht. NCSoft ist böse, Aion ist ein grinder und totaler Müll. Sowas sollte man nicht spielen ....


So ich geh ma meinen Kantor weiter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also Armin hat echt durchhaltevermögen. Wie lange macht er seinen Kreuzzug gegen Aion wohl noch weiter. Eigentlich sollte sogar ihm klar sein, das er mit seinen Flames uns nicht von Aion abbringen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn nach Weihnachten die Server down sind hat sichs spätestens erledigt.


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Also über den WoW-Ingame-Support via GM kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Wenn ich einen brauchte, war eienr da. Nich "sofort", aber innerhalb spätestens von 2h würd ich sagen. Das war auch ok, da ich mit dem Einloggen meist >3h Online war. Im Gegensatz zu Aion, leider.



Na, dann scheinst Du ja ein echter Glückspilz zu sein und solltest mal Dein Glück mit Lotto versuchen. Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten, in denen ich gespielt habe, Tickets immer endlos auf und bekam dann jeweils nur eine Standardantwort per Ingame-Mail. Und da dies nicht nur mir, sondern allen Gildenmembern so ergangen ist, kann ich sagen, dass die Zahl der GM´s drastisch reduziert wurde und sich wahrscheinlich deutlich Richtung 0 orientiert.

Und noch eins, nicht von Dir aber von Jemandem anders geschrieben: Grinden <> Questen. Ui, was für eine Erkenntnis, dass man mit Grinden (so man es denn mag) schneller levelt als mit Questen: ich weiß nicht mehr den Levelbereich, aber das Grinden auf den Feldern in den westlichen Pestländern z.b. war immer schon die schnellste Art und Weise, in WoW zu leveln.


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Wird der First Server dann zuerst runtergefahren?


----------



## Eryas (23. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal an alle hier die meinen, man müsste immer nur grinden:
1.Wer schon auf lvl 20 grinden muss, der hat was verpasst... bis lvl 25 reichen die qs locker (aber auch nur wenn man sich auch mal ausserhalb des zentralen Ortes umschaut oder mal in das 2. Gebiet geht, was ja schon sehr schwer zu sein scheint)
2. Wer behauptet "ich habe meine Char schon nach 2 Wochen auf lvl40+ gehabt und konnte nur noch grinden mimimi", der hat ziemlich wahrschainlich NICHT
die qs in Heiron UND dem Abyss UND Eltnen gemacht, oder sich NICHT richtig umgesehen in den Gebieten.
Gut, der Bereich 40+ ist nach allem was ich gehört habe noch nicht ganz ausgereift, was das angeht.
Und wie schon gesagt: die Zeit arbeitet nur für uns. Es sind neue Patchs mit neuen qs und Exp-Erhöhungen in arbeit. Wer sich bis dahin auf lvl50 gegrindet hat, hat Pech gehabt.

mfg
Eryas

P.S.: Leute, geht doch nicht auf jeden Beitrag ein, der auch nur ein Hauch anders sein könnte, als ihr euch Aion vorstellt...


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wird der First Server dann zuerst runtergefahren?



das kann sein, war es Frostwolf oder welcher war es? Wie auch immer, wir freuen uns, Euch dann als Lowies in AION begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Na, dann scheinst Du ja ein echter Glückspilz zu sein und solltest mal Dein Glück mit Lotto versuchen. Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten, in denen ich gespielt habe, Tickets immer endlos auf und bekam dann jeweils nur eine Standardantwort per Ingame-Mail. Und da dies nicht nur mir, sondern allen Gildenmembern so ergangen ist, kann ich sagen, dass die Zahl der GM´s drastisch reduziert wurde und sich wahrscheinlich deutlich Richtung 0 orientiert.




Ich hab Mai 2009 aufgehört. Ka, was sich seitdem gross geändert hat. Du hattest auch andere Probleme wie ich dnek ich, meine waren evtl. einfach zu lösen. das kann man schwer Vergleichen.




Oronarc schrieb:


> Und noch eins, nicht von Dir aber von Jemandem anders geschrieben: Grinden <> Questen. Ui, was für eine Erkenntnis, dass man mit Grinden (so man es denn mag) schneller levelt als mit Questen: ich weiß nicht mehr den Levelbereich, aber das Grinden auf den Feldern in den westlichen Pestländern z.b. war immer schon die schnellste Art und Weise, in WoW zu leveln.




Sry, das wurde hier schon zur Genüge durchgekaut und definiert.

Bitte benutze die Suchfunktion und erarbeite Dir unseren Wissenstand.

Danke.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> P.S.: Leute, geht doch nicht auf jeden Beitrag ein, der auch nur ein Hauch anders sein könnte, als ihr euch Aion vorstellt...




Ja, träumt einfach weiter, Freunde.


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> das kann sein, war es Frostwolf oder welcher war es? Wie auch immer, wir freuen uns, Euch dann als Lowies in AION begrüßen zu dürfen.




Keine Ahnung. Hab WoW nie gespielt. War ja mehr so ein casual game


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> 2. Wer behauptet "ich habe meine Char schon nach 2 Wochen auf lvl40+ gehabt und konnte nur noch grinden mimimi", der hat ziemlich wahrschainlich NICHT
> die qs in Heiron UND dem Abyss UND Eltnen gemacht, oder sich NICHT richtig umgesehen in den Gebieten.
> Gut, der Bereich 40+ ist nach allem was ich gehört habe noch nicht ganz ausgereift, was das angeht.




Nach allem, was ich hier gerade lese, hast du dich NICHT richtig umgesehen UND NICHT richtig umgehört. Ab 35 steigt der Grindanteil. Auf 40 ist er schon sehr hoch, ab 45+ biste gut beraten nur noch zu grinden.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich sach doch: Träumst Du noch oder grindest du schon?

Früher oder später wird jeder wach, auch der / die / das Eryas.

Hihi.


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich was gegen grinden habe. Habe MMO's gespielt, wos net mal eine einzige Quest gibt und viel Spaß gehabt. Also versteh mich net falsch Armin, ich bin keineswegs deiner Meinung, dass Aion schlecht ist, weil man viel grindet. Ich find das Spiel klasse und werde mich auch mit viel grinden auf 50 hochspielen. Wenn demnächst die Quests gepatcht werden und mehr Leute Spaß dadurch am Hochlvln haben, dann ist das nur positiv fürs Endgame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich was gegen grinden habe. Habe MMO's gespielt, wos net mal eine einzige Quest gibt und viel Spaß gehabt. Also versteh mich net falsch Armin, ich bin keineswegs deiner Meinung, dass Aion schlecht ist, weil man viel grindet.



Ich habe auch nichts gesagt oder gedacht was Dich veranlassen könnte zu denken das ich denke das Du denkst das ich denken könnte Du hättest was gegen Grinden gesagt.

Also sind wir ja einer Meinung das wir das unterschiedlich sehen.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts gesagt oder gedacht was Dich veranlassen könnte zu denken das ich denke das Du denkst das ich denken könnte Du hättest was gegen Grinden gesagt.
> 
> Also sind wir ja einer Meinung das wir das unterschiedlich sehen.



Du bist soo toll

"Love me, Love me, say sat u love me"


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich sach doch: Träumst Du noch oder grindest du schon?
> 
> Früher oder später wird jeder wach, auch der / die / das Eryas.
> 
> Hihi.



Du sagst Grinden ist schlecht, naja das ist deine Meinung.

Schonmal das Wort "Toleranz" gehört ? Oder das man Geschmäcker anderer "respektieren" sollte ?
Grind oder nicht, mir macht Aion Spas wie es ist. Bin ich nun ein schlechter Mensch ?


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Du bist soo toll
> 
> "Love me, Love me, say sat u love me"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja, ich habe halt die Gabe komplexe Sachverhalte einfach und verständlich für fast jedermann auszudrücken.

Mein grosses Geheimnis ist das ich gar kein "Troll" bin, wir ihr das nennt.


Ich verkünde nur ungeschminkte Wahrheiten.


Das setzt eingen so sehr zu, das sich mich als "Troll" denunzieren und versuchen mich in den Bereich "Fiction" zu rücken.

Als ob dadurch knallharte Wahrheiten, welche ja unabhänig von mir als Person Wahrheiten sind, unwahrer werden.


Nein werden sie nicht.


Aion ist ein Grinder.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Grind oder nicht, mir macht Aion Spas wie es ist. Bin ich nun ein schlechter Mensch ?



Ich kenne dich nicht.

Aber ich sage mal: Ja.


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Für Armin ist das Forum hier auch nen Grinder, grindet halt nur Posts und Doppelposts.

Editfunktion ist was Feines.


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich kenne dich nicht.
> 
> Aber ich sage mal: Ja.



Dann bin ich es halt in deinen Augen und nun ? Was willst du hier eigentlich erreichen ? Das du kein Aion magst wissen mittlerweile alle. Nimmt man dich ernst ? NEIN !!!


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist sö böse und schlecht, Stancer, so böse und schlecht.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Für Armin ist das Forum hier auch nen Grinder, grindet halt nur Posts und Doppelposts.
> 
> Editfunktion ist was Feines.



Armin, für Dein Verhalten hier gibt es allein zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder bist Du jemand, der generell ein ausgesprochenes Minderwertigkeitsgefühl hat und sich meint, hier anonym profilieren zu müssenoder Du ärgerst Dich einfach über die 50 EUR, die Du für Aion, ein Spiel, das Dir nicht gefällt, ausgegeben hast.
Nur...dann steh dazu und verkauf Deine subjektive Meinung hier nicht als Beschreibung von AION.


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Klar wird AION in ein paar Jahren untergehen, der entscheidende Unterschied ist aber, dass es eine nicht geringe Zahl von WoW-Spielern gibt, die es noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben, dass WoW schon längst untergegangen IST.




der ist mal der beste beitrag überhaupt hier!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

100% sign


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann bin ich es halt in deinen Augen und nun ? Was willst du hier eigentlich erreichen ? Das du kein Aion magst wissen mittlerweile alle. Nimmt man dich ernst ? NEIN !!!




Er versucht witzig zu sein. Das schafft er auch. Aber anders als er das denkt. Ist zwar meist relativ langweilig zuzusehen wie er hier so durch die Threads stolpert, aber sind ein paar schöne Eigentore dabei. Man erkennt aber auch relativ deutlich, dass er eher mittelmässig intelligent ist, weshalb sein Anliegen irgendwen zu provozieren eher bescheidenen Erfolg hat.


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Er versucht witzig zu sein. Das schafft er auch. Aber anders als er das denkt. Ist zwar meist relativ langweilig zuzusehen wie er hier so durch die Threads stolpert, aber sind ein paar Eigentore dabei. Man erkennt aber auch relativ deutlich, dass er eher mittelmässig intelligent ist, weshalb sein Anliegen irgendwen zu zu provozieren auch bescheidenen Erfolg hat.




er hat nette ansätze, aber er ist eher ein lower pocher als ein cooler harald schmidt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ich fand den Commander auch lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Gott Armin, du MVP of se Buffedaionforum (MVP, das kenn sogar ich, weil ich hardcure Pawngame (www.pawngame.com) gezockt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), bitte geh niemals off und flamme hier weiter ohne gegenwehr !

Du wirst immer in meinem Herzen weiterleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Klotuette :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (23. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie hat Armin recht, die Quest sind nur Beiwerk um das Grinden zu kaschieren doch hat mich der hohe Grindanteil nicht überrascht.
Ist das Spiel für Asien gedacht. Lineage ist genau so aufgebaut mit noch weniger Quest. Mag sein das viele noch gut dabei sind. Spätesten bis 50 ist die Luft bei vielen raus.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Irgend wie hat Armin recht, die Quest sind nur Beiwerk um das Grinden zu kaschieren doch hat mich der hohe Grindanteil nicht überascht.
> Ist das Spiel für Asien gedacht. Lineage ist genau so aufgebaut mit noch weniger Quest. Mag sein das viele noch gut dabei sind. Spätesten bis 50 ist die Luft bei vielen raus.




Aion is kein grinda, alle mmos sind keine  grindaa

Jetzt die unumstoessliche Aussage:

WENN MAN IN EINEM MMO HALBWEGS ERFOLGREICH SPIELEN WILL, MUSS MAN GRINDEN, OHNE ENDE ! ZOMFGOLOLOCRITROXXOR usw

i <3 Capslock


ENTENTENTE


----------



## Feuerwirbel (23. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Spätesten bis 50 ist die Luft bei vielen raus.


Du meinst wohl vor 50?^^Mit 50 hat man es ja geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> WENN MAN IN EINEM MMO HALBWEGS ERFOLGREICH SPIELEN WILL, MUSS MAN GRINDEN, OHNE ENDE !



orly?


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> orly?



jops, wahnsinn oder?


----------



## kicks (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> jops, wahnsinn oder?



ich hätte zwar jetzt eher Schwachsinn gesagt aber w/e..


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

ja i weis


----------



## Kalikas (23. Oktober 2009)

in wow habe ich Tokens für Eq gegrindet und Raidbosse mit der Gilde gegrindet für item, manche waren sogar sodumm und sind in wow rumgerannt und haben /liebe an neutral Tiere gemacht um ein Archievment zu grinden.

vor 2 Jahren habe ich Hdro gegrindet um neue Traits zu kriegen.

Achja in Warhammer habe ich Ruf gegrindet für Rang um mir items zu kaufen.

Vor knapp 4 Jahren habe ich Essenzen im Teufelswald gegrindet für Gold.

Und nicht zu vergessen im Eq habe ich Mats gegrindet für Berufe.

Aber manchmal farme ich auch nur.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl vor 50?^^Mit 50 hat man es ja geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was haste denn da geschafft?

Ausser der Eintrittskarte zu noch mehr Dummf***??


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> ....du MVP of se Buffedaionforum (MVP, das kenn sogar ich, weil ich hardcure Pawngame (www.pawngame.com) gezockt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MVP - Most Valuable Poster


Nur für Dich zum Verständnis, Hase.


----------



## Hideyasu (23. Oktober 2009)

Yeah Flamewar deluxe!

Gott wenn ich das schon immer höre "AION ist ein Grinder! Da gibts nichts zu rütteln" Ähm ja ich denke mal 90% der Leute die das hier gerne rumflamen haben Aion nicht mal getestet, meinen aber ihre durch aus bedeutsame Meinung kund zu tun, mit hoch qualfizierten Posts der Marke "Oh an mein WoW kommt garnichts ran!"

Ich hab WoW seit der closed Beta gespielt und mir soll einer erzählen das WoW Classic Quests im Überfluss hatte und alles ganz wunderbar war. Ich erinner mich da nur an lvl 30 wo man in 5 Gebiete fliegen musste um 3 Quests zu machen. Da gabs noch so geile Sachen wie Desolace wo es ganze 4 Quests gab für nen 1/4 lvl. Mit Questbelohnung der Marke "uih ganz toll". Dann kamen ja so gute Gebiete wie die Dustwallow Marshen oder Ashara. Man ist halt tolle 30 min durch die Gegend gefolgen um 3 Quests zu machen sich wieder auf dem Greifen zu setzen und wieder 2 Quest machen etc. Ganz tolles Spielprinzip!

So nun kommen wir mal wieder zurück:
In Aion kann man grinden. Wieso? Weils massig Erfahrung gibt. Hab ich kein bock auf Quests, such ich mir 2 Freunde (der eigentliche Sinn eines MMO's) und töte ein paar Elite Gegner. Dann freu ich mich über schöne Items und nen fast volles Lvl. So was ist jetzt schlimm daran und vorallem was rechtfertig da jetzt solche theatralischen Flamewars mit Aion ist ein Grinder gebt es zu? Die Server sind leer etc... 
Naja ich sag dazu nur Hdro. Das spielen gott seis gedankt keine 11 Millionen und trotzdem haben die Leute jede Menge Spaß und ich hoffe ganz stark das das auch in Aion so bleibt. Dann kann ich mein Spiel genießen und muss mich nicht mit son ***** Kiddis rumnerven die die Foren zu spammen mit "Bor ich hab den nich gehaxxort!kak Pala ey! Nerv den man!" die können sich gerne in WoW rumtrollen und das weiter kaput weinen!

Aion ist halt kein Spiel in dem man alles geschenkt bekommt ( Oh wieder nen neus Epic ) sonder man muss ähnlich wie in Hdro dafür arbeiten. Wenns stört der soll halt zurück nach WoW gehen oder Counter Strike wieder anfangen! 
Mal nebenbei, wen hat eigentlich 2Millionen Mobs auf die Glocke hauen in Diablo 2 gestört?

Flame on!


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. Oktober 2009)

Oh man.... wie Aion verteidigt wirdxD Ich geb Aion 3 Monate bis zur ersten Serverzusammenlegung ....


----------



## Kafka (23. Oktober 2009)

Hideyasu so sehe ich das auch^^ 

Aber wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ging es hier ansich mal darum wie Buffed zu AION steht oder? Das kotzt mich nämlich etwas an das sich Buffed kaum mit AION befasst siehe alleine letzte Buffed Show da wurde Sendezeit vertan mit irgendwelchen bekloppten WoW Pets aber 0 von AION. Das Prinziep scheint irgendwie recht beliebt zu sein da es auch extrem wehnig Berichte oder so gibt jedenfalls keine Ordentlichen. Das finde ich extrem schade das Buffed ich sage mal "Rassistisch gegenüber leuten mit Flügeln" ist, denn wenn sich die Redaktion mehr mit AION befassen würde würde sie sehr viel Berichtenswertes finden. Aber neee anstat sich da bissal mühe zu machen wirl lieber was zu hässlichen und sinnlosen WoW Pets gemacht.


----------



## ArminFRA (23. Oktober 2009)

Selbst ne biografische Doku über Hogger & seine Schergen wäre abwechslungsreicher als die Grind-Praxis von Aion zu näher beleuchten.

In sofern wurde mit "Grinden wie ein Gott" dem Thema mehr als genüge Rechnung getragen.


Vielleicht macht sich Buffed ja noch die Mühe mit "Grinden wie ein Psycho" das Endgame in ein paar Wochen zu beleuchten.

Das reicht dann aber.


----------



## Synti (23. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hideyasu so sehe ich das auch^^
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ging es hier ansich mal darum wie Buffed zu AION steht oder? Das kotzt mich nämlich etwas an das sich Buffed kaum mit AION befasst siehe alleine letzte Buffed Show da wurde Sendezeit vertan mit irgendwelchen bekloppten WoW Pets aber 0 von AION. Das Prinziep scheint irgendwie recht beliebt zu sein da es auch extrem wehnig Berichte oder so gibt jedenfalls keine Ordentlichen. Das finde ich extrem schade das Buffed ich sage mal "Rassistisch gegenüber leuten mit Flügeln" ist, denn wenn sich die Redaktion mehr mit AION befassen würde würde sie sehr viel Berichtenswertes finden. Aber neee anstat sich da bissal mühe zu machen wirl lieber was zu hässlichen und sinnlosen WoW Pets gemacht.





wahrscheinlich ist ncsoft nicht bereit für artikel zu zahlen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (23. Oktober 2009)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> ja ich denke mal 90% der Leute die das hier gerne rumflamen haben Aion nicht mal getestet, meinen aber ihre durch aus bedeutsame Meinung kund zu tun, mit hoch qualfizierten Posts der Marke "Oh an mein WoW kommt garnichts ran!"





wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Oh man.... wie Aion verteidigt wirdxD Ich geb Aion 3 Monate bis zur ersten Serverzusammenlegung ....


Womit das auch wieder bestätigt wäre und nur 1 Post drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja Armin ist genauso ein Beweis dafür wie schlecht die WoW Community ist!
Ich meine stellt euch mal vor die Communitys der andern Spiele gehen ins WoW Forum und erzählen mal wie schlecht sie WoW finden. Das ein einfallsloser Addon den anderen jagt etc... aber sie machen es nicht und freuen sich lieber ihr Spiel genießen zu dürfen als anderen ihren Spaß verderben zu wollen und daran sollten sich die ganzen "Äh Servermerge!" nen Beispiel nehmen!

Vorallem kommen da gleich wieder so stichhaltige Sachen wie "Aion ist Grinden wie Gott" ah ja ich geh mal davon aus das du in Aion nicht mal das Char lvl 5 gesehen hast aber nen Satz den du mal lesen konntest, kannst du wunderbar 15 mal wiederholen. Ob er stimmt oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle hauptsache du kannst Nonsens posten. 

Wenn die Debatte Seitens der anderen Community wenigstens sinnvoll wäre wie zb "Stimmt das denn? Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht?" aber nein das ganze muss sich immer auf 3. Kläss'ler Niveau abspielen.


----------



## ctullhu (24. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß nicht was der stress soll. ich habe selber wow gezockt (wie die meissten) und habe mich zu lich king abgewandt und bin gegangen weil es keinen spaß mehr machte.
ziehe ich deswegen wow runter ? nö, wozu auch. das game machte spaß und macht nun keinen mehr. fertig. jemand an nem passenden thread interessiert ? nein ? an posts im wow forum diesbezüglich ? nein ? 
was bitteschön machen die ganzen nörgler dann hier ?
ich sage mal so... ich bin lieber nach 20 servermerges mit allen spielern weltweit bei aion auf einem server ohne quests und mit grind pur, als nochmal wow zu spielen wo offenbar größere teile der community nicht in der lage sind andere games neben ihrem wow ohne flames und dummes gebrabbel existieren zu lassen.
schade drum, aber je stumpfer und einfacher wow wurde, umso mehr ging die community den bach runter.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Ja Armin ist genauso ein Beweis dafür wie schlecht die WoW Community ist!
> Ich meine stellt euch mal vor die Communitys der andern Spiele gehen ins WoW Forum und erzählen mal wie schlecht sie WoW finden. Das ein einfallsloser Addon den anderen jagt etc... aber sie machen es nicht und freuen sich lieber ihr Spiel genießen zu dürfen als anderen ihren Spaß verderben zu wollen und daran sollten sich die ganzen "Äh Servermerge!" nen Beispiel nehmen!
> 
> Vorallem kommen da gleich wieder so stichhaltige Sachen wie "Aion ist Grinden wie Gott" ah ja ich geh mal davon aus das du in Aion nicht mal das Char lvl 5 gesehen hast aber nen Satz den du mal lesen konntest, kannst du wunderbar 15 mal wiederholen. Ob er stimmt oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle hauptsache du kannst Nonsens posten.
> ...




wenn das neue wow-update kommt, werden vielleicht noch die letzten freunde des rundenbasierten wow-kampfsystems erkennen,
das sie wieder nur für einen aufguß bezahlen. schon erstaunlich, das es fan-boys gibt, die bereit sind, nochmals für ragnaros und co zu bezahlen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe wirklich lange und gerne wow gespielt, aber was nun seit über einem jahr dort abgeliefert wird, 
muß ja nun wirklich den letzten fan-boy bedenklich stimmen.


----------



## Kafka (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ja das dieses "AION ist ein Grindergame" reiner Rassismuss ist ganz nach dem Motto "Oh das kommt aus Asien das muss ein Grinder sein. Also kompletter Schwachsinn. Bin jetzt mitte lvl 24 und habe nur einmal aktiv fürs Levelup gegrindet. Das aber auch nur weil mir von 23-24 nurnoch par Balken fehlten und die Mobs potentiell ein Stigma für mich gedroppt hätten also war es genaugenommen eher Farmen stat Grinden. 

Und nu an alle Kritiker wo ist da der Unterschies zu euren WoW? Ausser das unsere Mobs besser aussehen.
Ausserdem was macht ihr überhaupt hier im Forum wenn ihr das game nicht mögt? Der Kindergarten ist genau nebenan und nennt sich WoW Forum. Oder seit ihr es einfach Leid immer das Selbe da zu lesen weil das game nix neues Bietet ausser das ihr über hässliche neue Rüstungen reden könnt?

Tut uns AION spielern nen gefallen, hackt euch die Finger ab und beisst dann das Stromkabel vom PC durch damit ihr keinen Müll mehr verzapfen könnt.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja das dieses "AION ist ein Grindergame" reiner Rassismuss ist ganz nach dem Motto "Oh das kommt aus Asien das muss ein Grinder sein.




absolut.
stellt euch mal vor wenn blizzard das game rausgehauen hätte? 
der hype der dann produziert worden wäre, wäre kaum ertragbar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (24. Oktober 2009)

also ich wart 1.6 ab dann sag ich erst was dazu aber falls die wow spieler es noch nicht bemerkt haben es sind serverzusammenlegungen geplant in wow da es bereits 10-12 fast leere und weitere 8-9 geisterserver gibt also nix da mit wow ist so imba und hält ewig im osten vieleicht aber niemals im westen^^


----------



## Aserin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss leider sagen das Aion in Sachen Langzeitmotivation sehr enttäuschend ist. Ich habe sehr schnell die Lust am wiederholen der Quest verloren, was ich übrigens auch sehr lächerlich finde, einfach aus Faulheit oder aus was auch immer, einfach eine Quest 100 mal wiederholbar zu machen. Dazu kommt das Quest zum größten Teil gerade mal die XP für 3 Mobs bringen. Es ist ein Grinder wo das verpacken missglückt ist.

Aber dennoch ein sehr detailreiches und hübsches Spiel, was für Leute mit weniger Zeit kaum geeignet ist.

mfG Aserin/Max


----------



## xerkxes (24. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja das dieses "AION ist ein Grindergame" reiner Rassismuss ist ganz nach dem Motto "Oh das kommt aus Asien das muss ein Grinder sein.



Das Wort Rassismus steht wohl heutzutage in jedem Argumentationskatalog zu jedem Thema, was? Gut, bin ich eben ein Rassist, wobei ich das schon vorher war, da mich Döner und Sushi ebenfalls nicht begeistern können.


----------



## Baladan (24. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zur Prüfung geschlossen ...
> 
> Unterlasst es bitte hier sinnlos zu provozieren. Etwas Sachlichkeit täte diesem Thread gut.
> 
> /wink maladin



ich kann dich nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> absolut.
> stellt euch mal vor wenn blizzard das game rausgehauen hätte?
> der hype der dann produziert worden wäre, wäre kaum ertragbar...
> 
> ...



Naja..wie ich schon oft sag... Aion krankelt das Questen an 2 dingen, Design und Belohnung.

Klar, quest sind allgemein in keinen MMO abwechslungsreich, aber wow oder andere mmos haben sich so weit entwickelt das mal nen panzer oder so in die hand gedrückt bekommt, es ist so zu sagen öfters mal "schöner verpackt"

Dann, die quest exp lohnen ziehmlich früh im game nicht mehr und die mobs zu kloppen bringt um einiges mehr.

ABER, NCsoft hat das schnell gemerkt und erhöht schon die quest exp im nächsten patch, somit, kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ich mir jetzt ne kleine blasse Psycho beschwörerin mit 2 unterschiedlich farblichen augen gemacht hat die soiweso erst mal wieder in die gebiete kommen muss wo grinden mehr bringt ist es mir auch total egal, da könnt ihr alle so viel leiden wie ihr wollt =P


----------



## Minastry (24. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Worte bin ich hier im WOW Forum? Könnte sein, denn große Unterschiede in Argumentation sind hier nicht zu sehen. Besonders peinlich finde ich das die Aion Spielerschaft hier auf alles reinfällt was geschrieben wird. Merkt wohl nicht das es reine Provokation ist was? Habt ihr eigentlich sonst garnichts im Leben wofür ihr kämpfen könnt? Ihr steckt ja scheinbar all eure Kräften die Verteidigung eures Spiels, nur weil andere es in ein verpöhntes Genre einordnen wollen. Was euch im Prinzip eigentlich völlig egal sein könnte, weil ihr ja zufrieden sein könnt wenn es euch gefällt. Sich derart trollen zu lassen ist echt bezeichnend.

Es gibt soviele Spiele in denen ich mir irgendwas "gegrinded" habe, das ich garnicht mehr genau merke wenn ich grinde. Was solls solange es gut verpackt ist und mir persönlich Spaß macht kann es doch schnurz sein, was andere meinen. Schön das die Community hier beim Bodensatz beginnt, dann gibts wenigstens noch Luft nach oben.

Man sieht sich im Spiel oder auch nicht.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Ohne Worte bin ich hier im WOW Forum? Könnte sein, denn große Unterschiede in Argumentation sind hier nicht zu sehen. Besonders peinlich finde ich das die Aion Spielerschaft hier auf alles reinfällt was geschrieben wird. Merkt wohl nicht das es reine Provokation ist was? Habt ihr eigentlich sonst garnichts im Leben wofür ihr kämpfen könnt? Ihr steckt ja scheinbar all eure Kräften die Verteidigung eures Spiels, nur weil andere es in ein verpöhntes Genre einordnen wollen. Was euch im Prinzip eigentlich völlig egal sein könnte, weil ihr ja zufrieden sein könnt wenn es euch gefällt. Sich derart trollen zu lassen ist echt bezeichnend.
> 
> Es gibt soviele Spiele in denen ich mir irgendwas "gegrinded" habe, das ich garnicht mehr genau merke wenn ich grinde. Was solls solange es gut verpackt ist und mir persönlich Spaß macht kann es doch schnurz sein, was andere meinen. Schön das die Community hier beim Bodensatz beginnt, dann gibts wenigstens noch Luft nach oben.
> 
> Man sieht sich im Spiel oder auch nicht.



Endlich ein Mensch der merk das es auf die Verpackung ankommt n_n

Aber die behauptung die leute heir stecken ihre lebenskraft rein...  sie diskutieren nun mal, manche tun das in der zeit wo ich mir eben meine fingernägel mach ist ja jeden selbst überlassen wie er seine freizeit verbringt.

Obwohl ich eigendlich auser wenn ich absolut nichts zu tun hab hier auch keine zeit und lust hätte so intensiv zu diskutieren^^

edit: beispiel ---me jetzt 1ne stunde leveln und intensiv spielen da 20% exp boost teil rein geworfen hab =P


----------



## Oníshanu (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin Level 30 Kantor und habe 30 von 30 Quests im Log...schöne Schnappszahlen...


----------



## Minastry (24. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die behauptung die leute heir stecken ihre lebenskraft rein... sie diskutieren nun mal, manche tun das in der zeit wo ich mir eben meine fingernägel mach ist ja jeden selbst überlassen wie er seine freizeit verbringt.



Da hast du Recht, vielleicht mies formuliert von mir. Diskussion ist schön und gut, aber es ist nicht das erste Thema das die Grindsession in Aion behandelt und schon beim Blick auf den Titel denkt man ah Neverending Story. Oberflächlich sichtbar, führt zu nichts und die Flamer reiben sich die Hände. Und wohin mit ihrer Energie ist auch deren Bier. schon gut. Doch ums nochmal zu verdeutlichen, man kann jedem MMO Grind vorwerfen! Ändert bloß nichts an der Tatsache das die einen es mögen und die anderen eben nicht. Und dann gibts noch die Shizoiden Randgruppe, die Öl ins Feuer gießt und alle springen drauf an. Da frag ich mich was dämlicher ist.


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (24. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Es gibt soviele Spiele in denen ich mir irgendwas "gegrinded" habe, das ich garnicht mehr genau merke wenn ich grinde. Was solls solange es gut verpackt ist und mir persönlich Spaß macht kann es doch schnurz sein, was andere meinen. Schön das die Community hier beim Bodensatz beginnt, dann gibts wenigstens noch Luft nach oben.



Ich bin echt gerne auf Buffed unterwegs... da weiß man wie die Basis tickt.

Aber die Com als Bodensatz zu Bezeichnen ist echt... oha
Das ist so als wenn ich Aion als Grindgame bezeichnen würde.... tztztz


Aber mal im Ernst; diese Com in ihrer Mehrheit hat doch schon lange aufgeben freundlich und hilfsbereit zu sein.
Ich lese hier wirklich gerne...

Und wenn wir den Ernst mal beiseite lassen und den Zynismus auspacken, was bleibt dann übrig?
Diese Aussage: Wenn sich die Kläger der Killerspiel-Debatte wirklich informieren würden und ein solches Forum, wie das Buffed-Portal es nunmal bietet, lesen würden... ja glaubt ihr denn echt ihr würdet dem BVG (in letzter Instanz) auch nur Ansatzweise gewachsen sein? CS und WoW würden schon längst im Bodensatz der Vergessenheit verloren sein. Ihr könnt echt froh sein, dass die Politiker zu alt sind um sich wirklich mit den Meinungen und Aussagen der Betreffenden auseinanderzusetzen. Die "Betroffenen" schaufeln sich schon seit geraumer Zeit ihr eigenes Grab.

So das musste ich jetzt los werden... ich danke meinen Vorposter dafür, dass der Steilpass aber dermaßen gut getimed war...!


Anonymität verleiht imaginäre Macht... und eine Meinung!
Dies sollte man sich vor Augen führen, wenn man in Foren unterwegs ist... triff die Menschen auf der Straße und du wirst nie die Antwort hören, die sie in Foren posten

Und um das Ganze nicht völlig in den OT-Bereich zu führen mein Statement zum Topic: Aion ist kein Grindgame ABER es hat definitiv mehr Grindanteile als WoW; es gibt in WoW mehr Quests als man EP bekommen kann... in Aion ist das anders... es gibt Passagen in denen man Grinden muss um die nächsten Quests annehmen zu können.


----------



## kicks (24. Oktober 2009)

Oh, die Halbintellektuellen haben jetzt auch schon den Thread gefunden..


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (24. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Oh, die Halbintellektuellen haben jetzt auch schon den Thread gefunden..


Halb?

nicht mal Ansatzweise
Aber Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Caerleon schrieb:


> Diese Aussage: Wenn sich die Kläger der Killerspiel-Debatte....




Killerspiele auf Buffed? Hier dreht sich alles um MMORPG´s & RPG´s. Das sind keine als Killerspiele definierten Games.

Biste im falschen Forum gelandet? Wollteste im "Shooter Online" posten?


Hier gehts um Asia-Grinder.

Mit der Annonymität haste Recht, viele die hier auf dicke Hose machen und um Aufmerksamkeit betteln.


Würdeste mich auf der Strasse treffen und nach meiner Meinung bzgl. Aion fragen, würd ich Dir das selbe wie hier erzählen.


-> stupider Grinder mit nettem Chardesign! Ahso und Flügeln dran.


----------



## Minastry (24. Oktober 2009)

Caerleon schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Com als Bodensatz zu Bezeichnen ist echt... oha



Mag extrem rüberkommen, aber bei so einem Verhalten ist es nicht unbedingt das falsche Wort. Manchmal platzt einem halt die Hutschnur, ich lese hier auch gerne, aber man muss sich erst durch den ganzen Müll wühlen.



			
				Caerleon schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn wir den Ernst mal beiseite lassen und den Zynismus auspacken, was bleibt dann übrig?
> Diese Aussage: Wenn sich die Kläger der Killerspiel-Debatte wirklich informieren würden und ein solches Forum, wie das Buffed-Portal es nunmal bietet, lesen würden... ja glaubt ihr denn echt ihr würdet dem BVG (in letzter Instanz) auch nur Ansatzweise gewachsen sein? CS und WoW würden schon längst im Bodensatz der Vergessenheit verloren sein. Ihr könnt echt froh sein, dass die Politiker zu alt sind um sich wirklich mit den Meinungen und Aussagen der Betreffenden auseinanderzusetzen. Die "Betroffenen" schaufeln sich schon seit geraumer Zeit ihr eigenes Grab.



ot.

Wie auch immer ich dir dazu die Vorlage dazu gegeben habe, interessant ist es allemal. Ich denke nicht das Forennutzer unterster Klasse uns vor dem BVG repräsentieren würden. Denn dort ist ganz wichtig, man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Und nicht jeder der mal nen fiesen Post gemacht hat (mich eingeschlossen) ist gleich ein Idiot. Ich denke schon das es noch mehr als genügend Zocker gibt, mit Hirn. =)



			
				Caerleon schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymität verleiht imaginäre Macht... und eine Meinung!



Vollkommen richtig, bin aber auch in der Realität ziemlich ungemütlich, wenn es um mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis geht. Vielleicht sogar mehr als im Netz. siehe Kamm scheren und so weiter. 

btt.



			
				Caerleon schrieb:
			
		

> Und um das Ganze nicht völlig in den OT-Bereich zu führen mein Statement zum Topic: Aion ist kein Grindgame ABER es hat definitiv mehr Grindanteile als WoW; es gibt in WoW mehr Quests als man EP bekommen kann... in Aion ist das anders... es gibt Passagen in denen man Grinden muss um die nächsten Quests annehmen zu können.



Finde ich für beide Fraktion, die eigentlich eine sein sollten, ein gutes Schlusswort.

Um nochmal auf den Kern des Threads einzugehen. Ist Buffed ein Club von Aion Hassern? Nein sind sie nicht, hinter Buffed steckt auch nur ein Unternehmen und ich erkläre euch nun nicht wie so ein Onlinemagazin Geld verdient. Soll keine böse Unterstellung sein, aber eine Prise Realität darf hier jeder mal kosten. Dennoch sind dort Redateure die ihre Spiele auch sehr gerne spielen und das mag ich hier. Die Buffedshows und Casts haben sowas tollpatschig, authentisches. Ist halt noch echt. Ausserdem hat Buffed damit ihr Ziel erreicht, reißerische Titelzeilen bringen Klicks und Klicks bringen im Internet Geld, so einfach ist das.



			
				ArminFRA schrieb:
			
		

> Killerspiele auf Buffed? Hier dreht sich alles um MMORPG´s & RPG´s. Das sind keine als Killerspiele definierten Games.



Informier dich nochmal.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Caerleon schrieb:


> Diese Aussage: Wenn sich die Kläger der Killerspiel-Debatte....




Killerspiele auf Buffed? Hier dreht sich alles um MMORPG´s & RPG´s. Das sind keine als Killerspiele definierten Games.

Biste im falschen Forum gelandet? Wollteste im "Shooter Online" posten?


Hier gehts um Asia-Grinder.

Mit der Annonymität haste Recht, viele die hier auf dicke Hose machen und um Aufmerksamkeit betteln.


Würdeste mich auf der Strasse treffen und nach meiner Meinung bzgl. Aion fragen, würd ich Dir das selbe wie hier erzählen.


-> stupider Grinder mit nettem Chardesign! Ahso und Flügeln dran.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Bin Level 30 Kantor und habe 30 von 30 Quests im Log...schöne Schnappszahlen...



Sorry ich kapier den zusammenhang nicht ganz...


----------



## Minastry (24. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich kapier den zusammenhang nicht ganz...



Er meint das er nicht grinden muss, weil er genügend Quests hat. Wobei ich die Meinung vertrete das auch Quests in Grinding ausarten können.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Er meint das er nicht grinden muss, weil er genügend Quests hat. Wobei ich die Meinung vertrete das auch Quests in Grinding ausarten können.



Gings nicht darum das die quest so wenig bringen das questen nicht lohnt und grinden um einiges schneller ist? ich glaub die behauptung das es nicht genug quest gibt hat kaum einer gestellt^^


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Killerspiele auf Buffed? Hier dreht sich alles um MMORPG´s & RPG´s. Das sind keine als Killerspiele definierten Games.
> 
> Biste im falschen Forum gelandet? Wollteste im "Shooter Online" posten?


Nein... Nein... ich bin hier, für meinen Geschmack, schon richtig.

Aber das tut auch nichts zur Sache. Diese News gab es und wird es auf Buffed immer geben.

und @ Minastry: Ich habe dir indirekt-direkt mehr Recht gegeben als du verstanden hast... 

und was meinen OT anbelangt, so habe ich mich dafür entschuldigt... es musste einfach mal wieder raus!
ich mag einfach dieses von der Com verschrieene "whinen"

Edit: wie ich gerade lesen muss, sind aufgrund einiger meiner Aussagen in dem Thread, Posts von Leuten erschienen (ArminFRA und dieser 88er-Typie) die den OT weiter bedienen... dies tut mir für den TE fast Leid, wenn ich nicht glauben würde er interessiere nicht mal mehr Ansatzweise für den Thread... kann auch gerne eines besseren belehrt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Informier dich nochmal.




"In der politischen Diskussion wurde der Begriff &#8222;Killerspiel&#8220; zuerst vorwiegend für reale Spiele wie Paintball und Laserdrom verwendet. Nach dem Amoklauf von Erfurt im Jahre 2002 wurden damit auch gewalthaltige Computerspiele bezeichnet, beispielsweise Ego-Shooter wie Counter-Strike oder Third-Person-Shooter wie Grand Theft Auto ab Teil 3."

Quelle Wiki


Aion, mit seinen Inhalten wie endlos Pokemon-Viecher im Kreis rennend umhauen, also Grinden, zählt nicht zu den Killerspielen.


Ist Kategorie "Harmlos". Weil nicht gewaltverherrlichend sondern eher auf Verdummung ausgerichtet. Und das ist OK!

Tja, nix mit dicke Hose & Bad-Boy-Image. 


Sorry.


WEITERGRINDEN!


----------



## Minastry (24. Oktober 2009)

Doch denke ich schon, wie gesagt ist n anderes Thema.



			
				Nuffing schrieb:
			
		

> Gings nicht darum das die quest so wenig bringen das questen nicht lohnt und grinden um einiges schneller ist? ich glaub die behauptung das es nicht genug quest gibt hat kaum einer gestellt^^



Wie auch immer, auf alle Fälle gibt es anscheinend von irgendetwas zu wenig. Wobei doch eigentlich der Weg das Ziel sein sollte? Immer schnell aufs Maximallevel. Aion ist doch noch so frisch, da geht doch in den unteren Levelgebieten noch was, also wieso hetzen?



> Ist Kategorie "Harmlos". Weil nicht gewaltverherrlichend sondern eher auf Verdummung ausgerichtet. Und das ist OK!



Ob die wutentbrannten Eltern wissen was Wiki ist? Es geht ja nicht um die Klassifikation bestimmter Spiele, sondern die Eltern sehen mittlerweile nur noch Waffen menschenähnliche Wesen die sich gegenseitig mit überdimensionalen Waffen die Köpfe einschlagen. Da macht auch Aion keinen großen Unterschied. Das die Zocker das als harmlos bewerten dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, auf alle Fälle gibt es anscheinend von irgendetwas zu wenig. Wobei doch eigentlich der Weg das Ziel sein sollte? Immer schnell aufs Maximallevel. Aion ist doch noch so frisch, da geht doch in den unteren Levelgebieten noch was, also wieso hetzen?



Klar, aber der weg zum ziel sollte auch interessant und motivierend sein, das ist es eben beim stupiden grinden von mobs nicht bzw beim erfüllen von quest die die mob exp von 5 monster geben^^ 

Und grad die level wo questen noch was bringt sind auch recht schnell durch, deswegen ist 1.6 auch dringend nötig


----------



## VaynKDV (24. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist für mich ein riesen großer Haufen Trash ohne Langzeitmotivation. Genau wie es bei Vanguard, HdRo und Warhammer der Fall war. das hat auch nichts mit grinden zu tun. Ich als alter DAoC Veteran und großer PVP bzw eig RvR Fanatiker lege ohnehin nicht viel Wert darauf, wie komme ich nun aufs Max Level, in DAoC ging man AC und ließ sich paar Stunden durchziehen und fertigund keinen hats gestört denn Level und Questen und der Driss stand nicht im Mittelpunkt, sondern Epische Schlachten auf einem unvorstellbar riesigen Gelände, und sowas motiviert. da kann ein Spiel noch so gut aussehen, alles nu schön verpackter Crap.


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Oktober 2009)

VaynKDV schrieb:


> Aion ist für mich ein riesen großer Haufen Trash ohne Langzeitmotivation. Genau wie es bei Vanguard, HdRo und Warhammer der Fall war. das hat auch nichts mit grinden zu tun. Ich als alter DAoC Veteran und großer PVP bzw eig RvR Fanatiker lege ohnehin nicht viel Wert darauf, wie komme ich nun aufs Max Level, in DAoC ging man AC und ließ sich paar Stunden durchziehen und fertigund keinen hats gestört denn Level und Questen und der Driss stand nicht im Mittelpunkt, sondern Epische Schlachten auf einem unvorstellbar riesigen Gelände, und sowas motiviert. da kann ein Spiel noch so gut aussehen, alles nu schön verpackter Crap.




Joah - daoc ist ne Sache für sich.

Oftmals habe ich darüber nachgedacht warum es nicht besser geht.

Allerdings ist Aion nicht trash, sondern von allen Möglichkeiten noch immer das Beste, wenn auch nicht jedermanns
Geschmack, so wie der deinige der wohl nicht getroffen wird. DAOC ist nun mal etwas aus der Zeit gekommen.

Selbst bei einem Gebietswechsel lädt Aion innerhalb von 1-2 Sekunden so schnell nach, das man nur noch staunt
warum andere Programme das können, von daher stört die Unterteilung schon mal weniger.

In Daoc gab es halt sofort 3 Fraktionen, riesige Gelände und vor allem Dinge wo man nicht so auf Level schauen mußte, zudem war das Flair allgemein Top.

In Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich aber das flamen aufgegeben .. oder... man sollte sich dransetzen und es mal besser machen, dann wird man sehen............................................ zugucken ist einfacher als selber machen.

Nichts desto trotz - diese Level Idee ist ja ganz schön, aber kreative Köpfe kämen ohne son Müll auch aus und dann
heißt es auch nicht mehr .. "wein ich muß grinden um zu leveln" - sondern ich grinde aus Spass an den Teil und wesentlich mehr Leute könnten öfters zusammenspielen ohne dmg-meter, equip und son Kram.

Das spielen sollte draus bestehen die Welt zu entdecken, Spass an Mobkills und Gruppen zu haben - in dem Sinne hast
Du natürlich recht - die Angst der meisten ist halt, "ich gehe zu DAOC - keine Grafikverbesserung und wer weiß wie lang es das noch gibt, wenige Spieler"

Warum in aller Welt kein DAOC 2 kam, wo alte Spieler Ihre Chars mit reinnehmen konnten und neue Spieler hinzu......
frag mich nicht.

Allein der Punkt Qualität beschert Blizzard mittlerweile Absätze von 100 000 Spielen und mehr, selbst wenn Sie ohne
Werbung von heut auf morgen ein Spiel veröffentlichen würden - ohne das es jemand kennt, Blizzard wahrscheinlich weder mit modernen Ideen, geschweige Grafik oder sonstigen Neuerungen daherkäme. Man muß anderen entgegenhalten, ob die Ihre Spiele selbst spielen - haben Sie wirklich in 5-15 bezahlte Gamer investiert die nicht nur
Bugs ausmerzen sondern auch beeinflussen konnten wie das Feeling komplett wird. Auch hier orientiert sich ein Branchenriese vorbildhaft ständig an anderen Games...

Einfach alles als Trash abzustempelen so einfach ist es nicht - alle Spiele haben ihre eigenen Vorzüge, aber keines was
wirklich von ein Großteil bevorzugt wird. AION steht eher unter DAOC vor allem anderen als irgendein derzeit aktuelles Spiel - und in HDRO z.B. DX10 ohne Hypeumgarnung mit allgemein allerliebster Atmospähre.


----------



## Topsecret (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Freunde, es geht hier nicht um Murlocs, Hogger & Co.
> 
> 
> Es geht hier um die Pokemon-Fraktion.
> ...



Was eine Aussage, einfach lol.

Nenn mir mal ein MMORPG, wo kein Grinder ist ?? Jedes MMORPG besteht aus Quests , mit töte dies, sammel das und überbringe jenes.
Für mich persönlich ist ein Spiel dann ein Grinder, wenn ich nicht nur durch Quests das nächste Level erreichen kann, sondern mich durch stupides Mobs killen hocharbeiten muß, und dass ist bei AION nicht der Fall, es gibt immer irgendwo Quests, man muss nur mal die Augen offen halten.


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal etwas Offtopic entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## kicks (24. Oktober 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja schon an diskriminierung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-Die Klassen sind langweilig, weil nicht definiert, seit dem letzten Patch (class revamp sogar noch mehr)
-Der PvE Content ist langweilig und nur in Ansätzen vorhanden
-Der PvP Content ist nicht vorhnden oder funktioniert nicht
-Der Support ist der mieseste, den ich bei Online Games je gesehen habe
-Die Patch Priorität bei FC ist eine Katastrophe

Einzig die Grafik ist gut. Aber die Engine, die dieser Grafik zugrunde liegt so dillentantisch prgrammiert, dass die Performance ab einer bestimmten Anzahl Spieler unerträglich schlecht ist (Bsp: Schönen Raidwipe kann man mit 4 Demos hinbekommen, die alle ihre Dots auf die Mobs casten. Garantiertes Standbild von 1 Minute)


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> -Der Support ist der mieseste, den ich bei Online Games je gesehen habe



vergleichbar mit dem von aion


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Oktober 2009)

> Jemand der AoC tatsächlich besser findet als irgendein anderes MMORPG und es auch noch als gutes Beispiel hier anführt, hat tatsächlich so wenig Ahnung von dem was er redet, dass man ihn am besten einfach ignoriert.



/sign - an dieser Stelle such ich auch die Ignofunktion.

Es wurde allein auf dieser Seite 10000 Malel etwas gesagt, und wahrscheinlich genauso viele Aussagen wer wie was 
besser findet.

Wer damit ankommt, Aion hat "schlechte Grafik", kein Flair, keinen guten Sound der kennt das Spiel sowieso nicht.

Wie schon oben von jemanden geschrieben hat der Gesichtspunkt "Grafik" mehre Facetten um mal darauf einzugehen.

- dazu gehören auch das es riesige Gebiete geben sollte damit man ebend
  nicht  Zonen wechselt
- Comicgrafik > bessere Grafik auf den Markt ankommen kann, weil alles in der Welt besser harmoniert
- zuviel Bunterglitzer  und Items Lags entstehen lassen, außer man spielt mit sehr wenigen Spielern da.. *grins*

In Bezug auf AION ist die Grafik sehr gut, verschiedene Optionen wie "feste Fps" - Details bei zuvielen Charactern automatisch ausblenden ein Novum, welches sich viele z.B. in Warhammer gewünscht hätten u.s.w.

Bugs in AION muss man suchen - mir fiel nur ein gravierdener auf.

Auch als Tipp, im AH das gesuchte richtig "Groß" schreiben - weiter will ich mal nicht drauf eingehen wessen AH beim Release nicht funktionierte...

Hasspost wie AION ist das schlechste MMO, sind einfach nur lächerlich, und wenn überhaupt subjektiv zutreffen.

Allein über die Ladezeiten freu ich mich jedesmal wieder nach Teleport ect. - 1 Sekunde husch man ist im anderen Gebiet.
Also auch technisch hervorragend umgesetzt. Zur Backgroundkulisse, das beste - einfach der Hammer - fast genauso
detailreich wie die Grafik was ich jemals gehört habe.

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, über AIONs Qualtiät nicht - Ausnahme, die Anticheatengine..


----------



## kicks (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Eben...freie Meinung ist hier verpönnt da kommt man dann mit "Nullahnung" und so.Toleranz?Bekommt man xp dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freie Meinung ist sogar erwünscht. Vorrausgesetzt derjenige hat sich im Vorhinein auch Gedanken gemacht darüber was er schreibt. Das wertet die Posts ja immer so unendlich auf. Bei dir scheint das leider nicht der Fall zu sein, weshalb du einfach mal platte Behauptungen in den Raum stellst ohne auch nur ein bisschen an Fakten zu bringen. AoC ist ein spielerisches Debakel mit FC als Steuermann, der aufgrund der beschränkten Möglichkeiten, die sie mit ihrer Engine haben, jetzt notgedrungen die neue Marschrichtung für sein eigenes MMORPG gefunden hat. Weg von epischen Massenschlachten hin zum Roleplay und casual PvE.

Ich habe btw Aion storymässig nicht mit AoC verglichen. Ich habe die beiden Spiele verglichen und nach einem Jahr AoC ist mir die Story dort auch vollkommen wurst. Die hat man beim leveln aber nicht beim spielen auf 80. Und dort hat FC die Frechheit besessen seine Kunden mehr als 1 Jahr genau NICHTS zu bieten und zu belügen.

Und genau in dem Punkt, in dem AoC vollkommen konzeptlos ist, ist es Aion nicht.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Verglichen mit HdRO und AoC ist Aion das übelste Game überhaupt!Keine Atmosphäre,gähnend langweilig...einfach nur mies!Es macht _*nichts*_ besser als Wow oder sonst irgend ein MMO.Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.Ich könnte es gern hier aufzählen wieviel Defizite dieses Spiel hat und wo aber dazu fehlt mir Zeit und Lust und das ist auch nicht Thema.Das einzig Positive,meiner Meinung nach,ist die Charerstellung...unerreicht in der Vielfalt.
> 
> Und ja das ist meine Meinung und damit subjektiv!Andere empfinden das sicherlich anders und können nicht nachempfinden weshalb ich HdRO so toll finde.
> 
> ...




Also Aion hat bestimmt sehr viele Dinge die verbessert werden können. Die haben andere Spiele aber auch. Ich habe AoC nie gespielt. HdRO bis Stufe 25 und WoW 5 Jahre. 

Von HdRO war ich anfangs begeistert. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel in dem fast alles stimmt und das einen lange motivieren kann. Leider nicht mich, auch wenn ich da wirklich begeistert war von den Landschaften, vor allen den Städten und auch von den Quests. Nur ich spiele am liebsten einen Tank. Und diese Klasse ist in HdRO für mich einfach nur mangelhaft spielbar.

Deine Aussage das aber Aion nichts besser macht als WoW finde ich an den Haaren herbei gezogen. WoW hat sich für mich zu einem Spiel für Kleinkinder entwickelt. 

Aion gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch die Geschichte die dort erzählt wird. Sie ist neu und entwickelt sich langsam. Ich bin da nicht in einem MMO mit einer schon fertigen Geschichte die sehr komplex ist und  wo die Entwickler sich nicht ständig in Widersprüche verstricken. Die Geschichte ist zu Anfang recht simpel und ich erfahre mit der Zeit immer mehr. Ich tauche nicht in eine Welt ein und muß mir nun mühevoll Informationen zusammen sammeln. Also als Vergleich zu einer Fantasyserie fange ich nicht mit Band 37 an sondern erlebe die Geschichte von Band 1 an.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

ich denke das es hier im forum ein grundsätzliches problem gibt. das sieht man auch
an dem gesülze und wow fan-boy gehabe, das sehr ansteckend ist.

wir sind hier auf buffed.de und buffed.de ist halt nun mal eine blizzard sponsored seite.
da kann man halt nicht viel erwarten im forum. ist wie in wow: kindergarten und rundenbasierter blödsinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Lasst bitte die andauernden Provokationen sein. Ich habe echt keine Lust immer wieder zu editieren und zu löschen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich hab AoC zu release ein paar Monate gezockt...es war grottenschlecht Bug- und Performancemässig.Nun bin ich seit 3 Monate wieder dabei und es ist um 1880 grad gedreht worden.Es macht Fun.Ich mag die Story von Robert E.Howard und ich mag die Atmosphäre dort weil sie eben nicht wie "Pokemon" Aion/WoW ist.


Nur warum beschwerst du dich darüber das man das Spiel das du magst schlecht macht, gleichzeitig machst du aber Aion runter. Ich mag Aion sehr gerne. Aion hat viele Schwächen, ich hoffe da wird noch einiges verbessert (nicht so wie in WoW). Aber alles in allen ist es das Spiel was mich an meisten bisher fesselt (außer NwN, das wird für mich unerreichbar bleiben, aber das war was völlig anderes).


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

die ganzen 11jährigen die wegen blut und nackten titten trotz usk18 sich zu hauf (und am liebsten auf den rp-servern) in aoc rumtreiben
^^
nix gegen aoc selber (hab auch nen acc, aber der großteil der comm suckt)

gruß arch


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

"Ich hab dich reported...kindisch?Ja findeste?Ich find solch intolerante ausdrucksweise sehr infantil und unpassend."

wtf?
des is mein erster post zum thema ,du missverstehst mich wohl..
..fühl dich nicht angegriffen,es ging NICHTS in deine Richtung

..echt was geht?? ..geh mal lieber nen tee trinken oder so,bevor du hier die rundumschläge verteilst und diskussions-neu-einsteiger anschwärzt,weil du gut und böse nicht mehr unterscheiden kannst!

achja **** steht für: "beliebige missbilligung hier einfügen" ..und nicht: arschloch,penner,hurens...  ..alles klar? wenn ich jemanden direkt beleidigen möchte ,tue ich dies

..ansonsten viel spaß mit aoc (der mir leider verwehrt bleibt)


----------



## Zafric (24. Oktober 2009)

@Fyralon: 
Da du ja so gerne sagst, dass es nur deine subjektive Meinung sei, wenn du mal wieder behauptest "Aion fehlt Atmosphäre" etc., dann hätte ich einen stilistischen Tip. Damit sparst du dir zu schreiben "Das ist subjektiv und nur meine Meinung". Jetzt aufgepasst:
"Ich finde, dass". Uha! Und schon kann ich viel besser mit dir diskutieren, als wenn du unausgegorene Meinungen so formulierst, als wenn sie Fakt seien.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2009)

> ich denke das es hier im forum ein grundsätzliches problem gibt. das sieht man auch
> ...
> da kann man halt nicht viel erwarten im forum. ist wie in wow: kindergarten und rundenbasierter blödsinn.
> 
> ...





> ansonsten wirds echt langsam ermüdend immer des gleiche zeug zu lesen..
> ..und mann sind die comms von mmos im arsch ..jaja ..früher mal -.- seit ca 2jahren wirds immer schlimmer
> wow/aoc/rom bringen echt die letzten **** vor den rechner(..und in die "guten" mmos). bah



Ihr macht euch so lächerlich ihr glaubt die WoW/AoC/RoM Spieler wären kiddies IHR seid hier doch die die ein Spiel verteidigen(Anscheinend mit eurem Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  und andere Menschen(oder auch Spieler genannt undzwar ALLE) beleidigen die ihr nicht kennt.

Naja viel Spaß noch und macht endlich mal ne Therapie(undzwar auch die WoW/AoC/Aion/whatever Fanboy Freaks)

Edit: 





> Aion hat viele Schwächen, ich hoffe da wird noch einiges verbessert (nicht so wie in WoW)


Was wird denn nicht verbessert?(Nich falsch verstehen interessiert mich bloß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## doubledown (24. Oktober 2009)

@TE: 
Wo hat Buffed denn bitte AION falsch eingeschätzt? - In den Buffed-Shows ist Aion immer gut weggekommen und es gibt sogar AION-Shows.

In deinem Link zu dem von Flo verfassten Artikel steht gar nichts Negatives über AION. Dass du den Link zu dem Grind-Guide, welches nebenbei bemerkt wohl eines der schlechtesten Grind-Guides überhaupt ist, als Anspielung darauf interpretierst, dass AION ein Asia-Grinder ist, ist einzig und allein deine Sache.

Außerdem: Grinden/Farmen ist Bestandteil eines jeden MMOs und wird immer von fast allen Speilern angenommen, da es in solchen Spielen eigentlich nichts gibt, was sich mehr lohnt.


----------



## Zafric (24. Oktober 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch so lächerlich ihr glaubt die WoW/AoC/RoM Spieler wären kiddies IHR seid hier doch die die ein Spiel verteidigen(Anscheinend mit eurem Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde glatt sagen, dass du im falschen Forum unterwegs bist, wenn du mit keiner Comm oder den obengenannten Spielen was anfangen kannst.
Aber hauptsache hier mal reinschneien, bisserl rumflamen, den Leuten erzählen, sie bräuchten eine Therapie und sich damit auch noch erwachsen und vernünftig fühlen. 

Hier haste noch paar Kommas: ,,,,,,


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es diese Leute die du ansprichst...zu denen gehöre ich aber nicht.Und selbst wenn's so wäre wüsste ich gerne was daran sein soll wenn ein erwachsener Mann gerne Busen sieht?Das game ist nicht umsonst ab 18.
> 
> 
> Die Diskusion hier geht völlig OT...sorry.



da muss ich doch.. ^^ ..hab auch die bücher gelesen bzw. sammelband

meinste ich hab was gegen entbößte frauen?? nein ,ich hab was gegen kinder/kiddies die aoc trotz usk18 eben wegen sex/gewalt mit prä-pubertärem verhalten und gedankengut verseuchen (hab da böses erlebt)
..und diese dann zu aion weiterziehen (SO war des gemeint mit blöden leuten von anderen spielen + e-sport/mmo verknüpfung)

zT
tipp: mit dicke questen bis zum exp-patch warten  
..und wenn man die fakten zusammenzält,und realistisch betrachtet ist aion im endgame (40+) auf jeden fall ein grinder.
aber ich denke dass die verwestlichung noch nicht fertig ist und des wird noch..
wer des perfekte spiel sucht soll es sich 1.5 jahre nach release (im eigenen Land!!) kaufen ..is halt leider so,kohle kommt vor qualität.


UND EDIT. WO HAB ICH WOW/ROM/AOC DENN ANGEGRIFFEN??? lernt mal lesen.. es geht nicht um die qualität der spiele ,sondern die der spezifischen comms (im allgemeinen) die MICH am spielen dieser (bis auf rom,so!) guten spiele hindert


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was wird denn nicht verbessert?(Nich falsch verstehen interessiert mich bloß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinst du was wird in WoW nicht verbessert oder was wird in Aion nicht verbessert ?


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich würde glatt sagen, dass du im falschen Forum unterwegs bist, wenn du mit keiner Comm oder den obengenannten Spielen was anfangen kannst.
> Aber hauptsache hier mal reinschneien, bisserl rumflamen, den Leuten erzählen, sie bräuchten eine Therapie und sich damit auch noch erwachsen und vernünftig fühlen.
> 
> Hier haste noch paar Kommas: ,,,,,,



Ich habe nie gesagt das ich mit niemanden etwas anfangen kann. Nur nicht mit diesen Amoklaufenden Fanboys der jeweiligen Spiele die anscheinend denken das ihre Lebensaufgabe darin besteht ihr Spiel hochzupushen und andere niederzumachen.

Für mich ist sowas Krank.

Und wo steht das ich mit den Spielen nichts anfangen kann? Les doch bitte nächstes mal richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh und kommas nutze ich wenn ich das möchte.



> Meinst du was wird in WoW nicht verbessert oder was wird in Aion nicht verbessert ?


Einer meinte in WoW wird das schlechte nicht verbessert ich. Wollte nur wissen was nicht verbessert wird.


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

blabla fanboi ,blabla flame ,blabla neee,blabla doch
immer der gleiche scheiss hier 
und verdammt des wird immer schlimmer

hat keiner bock mal nen vernünftigen thread mit informationsgehalt und wirklicher diskussionsgrundlage zu eröffnen?
hier gehts doch nur noch ums ego 

vote for close


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Oktober 2009)

Offensichtlich hat hier ein Nicht-Aion-Spieler einen Anti-Aion Thread geöffnet.

Von dem her, werden wir immer ein XXX > Aion hören.

Eine persönliche Beleidigung kam von Fyralon bereits über PM zu mir.

Das der Thread unter solchen Voraussetzungen noch tagelang moderiert werden muß ist klar.

Letztlich bleibt es ein Sinnlosthread, vom TE selbst zur Sinnlosigkeit verbannt da wir hier nichts von einen 
beknackten 3 Buchstabenspiel hören wollen - mahlzeit.


----------



## naylah (24. Oktober 2009)

anstatt mal das spiel zu spieln was euch spass macht scuht ihr hier nach bestätigung oder wie?...

kommt mal klar kein plan was bei euch im hirn so abgeht aber ich hätte mal kirby flamen sollen als ich noch mario gespielt hab -.-
ihr hab echte komplexe
wow aion war blabla who gives a **** bout?

WE NEED MORE FANBOIS?!


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe 5 jahre wow gespielt und ich verteidige hier gar nichts.

natürlich hat sich wow in den letzten jahren verbessert, für gamer, die es gerne einfach mögen.
auch wird das rundenbasierte kampfsystem immer besser, wenn man viel zeit braucht für seine aktionen.

auch der content wird gepusht, für leute die gerne mit haustiere rumrennen möchten. sport- und flugbegeisterte, werden nichts vermissen. 
motorräder und hubschrauber bedienen auch dieses clientel.

auch "gesellschaftspolitsch" tut wow einiges, so kann jeder easy "oben" mitspielen.
"soziale gerechtigtkeit" wird bei wow auch groß geschrieben, denn jedermann kann mit dem gleichen equip posen und neidprobs gibt es bei wow nicht.
auch der kommunikationsaspekt außerhalb von wow wird rechnung getragen, so kann jeder während eines raids noch mit seinen bekannten labern.

auch die klassenwahl ist kein thema, denn nach einem random verfahren, ist jede klasse eine zeitlang auch imba.

wie man sieht, ich verteidige wow!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

..schon 17(!!) seiten ..mit NULL informationsgehalt (es sei denn,man möchte erst stundenlang studieren und philosophieren)
..was im aion.chat begann wird nun hier fortgeführt ?? 
omg


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> also ich habe 5 jahre wow gespielt und ich verteidige hier gar nichts.
> 
> natürlich hat sich wow in den letzten jahren verbessert, für gamer, die es gerne einfach mögen.
> auch wird das rundenbasierte kampfsystem immer besser, wenn man viel zeit braucht für seine aktionen.
> ...



^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal das elend positiv betrachtet wegen dem ich nach über 3jahren aufgehört habe
  da muss ich echt lachen ^^


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> also ich habe 5 jahre wow gespielt und ich verteidige hier gar nichts.
> 
> natürlich hat sich wow in den letzten jahren verbessert, für gamer, die es gerne einfach mögen.
> auch wird das rundenbasierte kampfsystem immer besser, wenn man viel zeit braucht für seine aktionen.
> ...



na wenigstens wird immer fein nachgelegt damit das feuer nicht ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2009)

Zum Informationsgehalt: wie war das denn nun mit der gestrigen Nachricht in diesem Thread, dass die ersten WoW-Server bald heruntergefahren werden. Hilfe, ich will nicht, dass die ganzen Kiddies nach Aion wechseln!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Zum Informationsgehalt: wie war das denn nun mit der gestrigen Nachricht in diesem Thread, dass die ersten WoW-Server bald heruntergefahren werden. Hilfe, ich will nicht, dass die ganzen Kiddies nach Aion wechseln!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind schon da einfach mal den /3 anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2009)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Die sind schon da einfach mal den /3 anmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den lfg-Channel anmachen? Bist Du verrückt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

kein ding mit dicker block-liste^^
meist sinds die gleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Einer meinte in WoW wird das schlechte nicht verbessert ich. Wollte nur wissen was nicht verbessert wird.


Dass das was schlecht ist in WoW nicht verbessert wird ist eine komische Aussage. Ich meinte das Aion nicht so verbessert wird wie es WoW wurde. 

WoW hatte ich damals vor 5 Jahren angefangen. Dabei habe ich immer nur einen Krieger als Tank gespielt. Dafür mußte man einiges in kauf nehmen. Zum Beispiel levelte man nicht so schnell wie andere was mich nicht wirklich störte. Außer das die Bekanntschaften die man machte einen langsam davon liefen in der stufe störte. Aber wirklich schlimm war das nicht. Man lernte neue Leute kennen, als Tank hatte man da keine Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden. Zudem traf man die Bekannten dann mit Stufe 60 wieder.

Als Krieger (Tank) mußte man wirklich was tun. Ich meine nun nicht die Krieger die erst mit 60 überhaupt auf Tank gingen und dann Bosse tanken als die große Herausforderung sahen. Bosse waren schon immer einfach zu tanken. Man mußte nur die Phasen kennen und vor allem die Ausrüstung haben. Aber die 5er Instanzen, vor allem in einer zufälligen und nicht so gut ausgestatteten Gruppe waren fordernd. Und da besonders das Tanken der Gruppen, vor allem wenn z.B. noch eine Pat dazu kam oder ein Fehlpull auszubügeln war.

Das ging so ungefähr bis Mitte BC. Plötzlich merkte man das z.B. der Paladin ein viel besserer Tank war als der Krieger. Es fehlten dazu dem Krieger die Möglichkeiten. Ich fand das noch nicht weiter schlimm. Dafür hatte ich mehr Erfahrung und es ging alles auch als Krieger, wenn auch mit bedeutend höheren Aufwand.

Dann kam WotLK. Nun schraubte man massiv auch am Krieger. Zudem waren die Instanzen schon zu anfang recht leicht. Was auch dazu führte das man auf immer mehr traf die vom Zusammenspiel keine Ahnung hatten. War ja auch nicht schlimm, es klappte trotzdem.  Zuerst fand ich es entspannend. Tanken war nun nicht mehr Streß pur. Aber irgendwie fehlte langsam der Kick, es war alles so einfach. Die Beute die man gewann stand dazu im keinen Verhältnis mehr. Selbst als Tank bereitete es mir keine Mühe mehr Elitegegner die zwei Stufen höher waren allein zu machen.

Und dann kam der Patch 3.2. Ab da war es nun wirklich ein absoluter Witz als Krieger zu tanken. Das was man den anderen Tankklassen schon lange vorwarf, Facerollen oder eine Taste drücken traf nun auch auf den Krieger zu. Einzig man mußte die entsprechende Ausrüstung haben um die Schläge der Bosse wegzustecken, tun mußte man fast nichts mehr.

So meinte ich es das Aion hoffentlich nicht so verbessert wird wie WOW.


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

..mann tut das weh nochmal so präzise den untergang geschildert zu bekommen^^
..will meinen Archonlord wieder.. *heul* XD


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> ...
> So meinte ich es das Aion hoffentlich nicht so verbessert wird wie WOW.


 Dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen. Die Art und Weise, wie Blizzard WoW heruntergewirtschaftet hat beginnend mit BC, extrem fortführend mit WOTLK, sucht schon seinesgleichen.
Die Klassen haben ihre Besonderheiten verloren, Schaf, Eisfalle etc. kennt man nur noch aus dem Kuriositätenkabinett, alles RENNT aoe-spammend durch Mobgruppen, die instant umfallen, in den BGs sind einige Klassen gar nicht mehr anzutreffen, weil sie nicht 2sec-Schnetzelopfer sein wollen...die Reihe ließe sich endlos fortführen.
WoW hatte einen unglaublichen Charme - umso trauriger, was Blizzard daraus gemacht hat.

Die Quittung bekommen sie gerade, mit den Tausenden, die von WoW zu AION gewechselt sind. Hoffentlich fällt die Quittung derbe aus.


----------



## Protek (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wie oft den nun noch.
> 
> Aion ist ein Grinder! Punkt.
> 
> ...




RICHTIG! Sign. AION ist 100% ein Grinder. 

Zum Thema WoW Quests.
Wow Quests sind nicht einfach töte Anzahl X von Gegner Typ A. Wer WoW wirklich kennt dem sollte auch der volle Umfang der Questvielfalt bekannt sein. Ansonsten habt ihr keinen Plan und seid unwissend.  Natürlich gibt es auch viele Sammelquests wobei man einige Mobs töten muss. Das geht aber in Ordnung und ist auch schön verpackt. Der Unterschied ist immer ob man alleine durch Quests ans Ziel kommt oder nur durch stupides Mob töten.

Für mich heisst "grinden" wenn ich eigentlich keine andere Alternative habe die Spass macht. Das bedeutet einfach das sich die Gamedesigner zuwenig Gedanken gemacht haben über eine gute Storyline+dazugehörige Questinhalte. Man muss nur noch ein Gebiet mit Mobs füllen und schon wars das. Bei WoW gibts hingegen unzählige Quests mit speziellen Events und Leuten die auftauchen. Das nenn ich wirkliche Quests und sind meist gut vermischt mit töte x, y, z Quests.  Da wirds du sozusagen mehr oder weniger wirklich bis zum HighEnd Content geführt, durch unzählige Geschichten und Aktivitäten. 

Also wenn ich all mir bekannten Spiele so vergleiche, schneidet Aion deutlich am schlechtesten ab und ist für mich ganz klar ein only Grinder. Die Quest Xp in Aion mussten sie fast hochsetzen, da sich sonst viele wohl wieder verabschiedet hätten.  Natürlich ist es abgeschwächt, aber es ist und bleibt ein Grinder.

Quests sollten nicht dazu dienen sie immer wieder abzuholen, sondern einem vorwärts zu bringen und etwas erleben zu lassen. Heisst das in Aion aber nur zusätzliche Xp zu bekommen, sind das für mich keine wirklichen Quests im alten Sinne, sondern stupide Belohnungen für stupide Grinderei ^^. Ähnliche wie in Age of Conan wo man die selben Quests auch immer wieder machen konnte. 

Soll grinden wer daran Spass hat. Der Mmorpg Spieler der gerne questet, lässt lieber die Finger von Aion.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Sign. AION ist 100% ein Grinder.
> 
> Zum Thema WoW Quests.
> Wow Quests sind nicht einfach töte Anzahl X von Gegner Typ A. Wer WoW wirklich kennt dem sollte auch der volle Umfang der Questvielfalt bekannt sein. Ansonsten habt ihr keinen Plan und seid unwissend.  Natürlich gibt es auch viele Sammelquests wobei man einige Mobs töten muss. Das geht aber in Ordnung und ist auch schön verpackt. Der Unterschied ist immer ob man alleine durch Quests ans Ziel kommt oder nur durch stupides Mob töten.


Protek, du spielst WoW bestimmt nicht von Anfang an. Ich gebe zu das ich die Quests in WotLK verbessert haben. Aber so war das nicht immer. Mach mal die alten Quests und dann berücksichtige das die damals weniger gaben. Leveln dauerte da ca. vie mal so lange wie heute. Zudem sind die alten Quests auchalle entschärft worden.  Die Gegner haben weniger leben, es kommt nur noch ein Gegner wo früher zwei waren und ie gegeben auch mehr EP als damals.

 Heute macht man diese alten Quest beim leveln nur so nebenbei. Ich denke da besonders an die im Schlingendorntal.  Sammel 30 Hörner von Trollen, jeder vierte Troll hatte eins dabei. Töte 15 junge Tiger, 10 Tiger, 10 alte Tiger. Töte 15 junge Panther, 10 Panther, 10 alte Panther. Merkst du was ?


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Sign. AION ist 100% ein Grinder.


Gähn, wie oft denn noch? AION ist entweder genauso wenig oder genausoviel ein Grinder wie etwa WoW. Eins von beiden kannst Du Dir aussuchen. Wie schon mehrfach angemerkt, liegt es bis Level 40 in der Hauptsache daran, das die lautesten "IHH, ICH MUSS GRINDEN"-Schreier, die Experten sind, die entweder ganze Questgebiete oder diverse mehr oder weniger versteckte Questgeber nicht finden, weil sie WoW-Questhelper-Geschädigte sind.
Und zum Bereich ab Level 40: mal den Ball ganz flach halten! Der Release im Westen, wo man auf Quests gesteigerten Wert legt, ist gerade mal einen Monat her. Und wie Du an dem heutigen Brief von Aion auf der Homepage lesen kannst, wird sich dieses Punktes angenommen.
Im Übrigen: lies gerade mal diesen Brief mit offenen Ohren, dann kannst Du erahnen, wie der Kontakt zwischen Hersteller und Community aussehen sollte und NICHT so, wie Schneesturm seit etlichen Monaten seine Kunden verarscht.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> WoW hatte einen unglaublichen Charme - umso trauriger, was Blizzard daraus gemacht hat.
> Die Quittung bekommen sie gerade, mit den Tausenden, die von WoW zu AION gewechselt sind. Hoffentlich fällt die Quittung derbe aus.




ich glaube aber auch, das blizzard gar nicht soviel dagegen tuen konnte...
das ganze system (kampf- und berechnungsmodel etc.) war nicht auf pvp und nicht darauf ausgelegt für solche updates und spielermassen.
der erfolg selber war sicherlich für alle eine überraschung und eine unglaubliche geldmaschine die immer fetter wurde.

blizzard (letztendlich firma vivendi) hat das potenzial erkannt und aggressiv das game gepusht. ich würde sogar sagen, das vivendi den druck auf blizzard ausgeübt hat.
mehr spieler bedeutet halt letztendlich mehr "causal" bzw. es muß einfacher werden um noch mehr spieler zu gewinnen und damit noch mehr moos zu machen.

zudem hatte vivendi (franz. bude) 2002 den größten firmenverlust der geschichte frankreichs hingelegt. 

hintergund ist sicherlich auch die fusion vivendi mit activision, für die verhandlungen war es sicherlich nicht verkehrt wenn man
ein schlachtschiff zu felde führen konnte, was sich wow nannte.

es geht nur ums geld und geldvermehrung. wow ist ein opfer seiner eigenen politik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ...es geht nur ums geld und geldvermehrung. wow ist ein opfer seiner eigenen politik.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denke, Deine Beschreibung ist zutreffend. Vielleicht gibt es bei Blizzard selbst genug, die über diese Entwicklung nicht wirklich glücklich sind. Klar stehen bei einer Firma wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund, aber das Maß, wie dem nun wirklich alles auf dem Altar des Gewinnes geopfert wurde, ist schon ziemlich beispiellos.
Umso trauriger, hier bei buffed und in anderen Foren zu lesen, wieviele dies noch nicht kapiert haben.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Ich denke, Deine Beschreibung ist zutreffend. Vielleicht gibt es bei Blizzard selbst genug, die über diese Entwicklung nicht wirklich glücklich sind. Klar stehen bei einer Firma wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund, aber das Maß, wie dem nun wirklich alles auf dem Altar des Gewinnes geopfert wurde, ist schon ziemlich beispiellos.
> Umso trauriger, hier bei buffed und in anderen Foren zu lesen, wieviele dies noch nicht kapiert haben.



die opferung des games ist kalkül. da bin ich mir 100% sicher... es wird jetzt noch abgegriffen was abzugreifen geht.
es ist so eine arte "resteverkauf" nicht umsonst entwickelt blizzard schon lange an einem neuen mmo...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (24. Oktober 2009)

seh ich auch so.. die art des addons (cataklysm) spricht auch dafür


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> seh ich auch so.. die art des addons (cataklysm) spricht auch dafür




absolut, bestes beispiel dafür, das blizzard hier kein "dickes" geld mehr rein pumpt...


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich ist WoW zum Resteverkauf geworden, aber doch nicht erst mit dem kommenden Cataclysm. Seit Mitte BC, seit der alleinigen Fokussierung auf die Casuals, ist WoW nur noch breiige Matsche.

Dann kam Northend: von den Landschaften, den neuen Völkern, der Musik her mit unglaublichem Potenzial und was macht Blizzard, weil nicht mehr wirklich Manpower und Geld in die Entwicklung hineingesteckt wurde? Einen lachhaften Naxxramas-Neuaufguss, der jedem, der das alte Naxxramas kennenlernen konnte, die Tränen in die Augen trieb. Mickrige Instanzen mit einem lächerlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad und vor allem einem Leveltempo, das total bescheuert schnell ging. Letztlich sind doch alle von 70 auf 80 geflogen und hatten keine Chance, das schöne Northend wirklich im Sinne von erfahrend, zu erleben.

Wenn irgendwann mal das Nachfolgespiel kommt, dann muss es schon VERDAMMT gut werden, damit ganz viele Andere so wie ich, unseren Ärger und unsere Enttäuschung runterschlucken und nochmals einen Euro für ein Blizzardspiel ausgeben.


----------



## Nasel (24. Oktober 2009)

ich spiele gern wow aber aion is sehr sch;n w[rde es gern auch mal zocken und wie ich geh;rt hab lohnt es sich zu qeusten weil sie die erfahrungs rate pro qeust erhoehen wollen hab ich mal irgendwo glaub ich erfahren und ich weiss nicht wieso das so ein großes thema is ob man grinden muss oder nich is doch das gleich nur mit einer qeust verbunden und das is auch in wow so. Daher is wow auch nich besser als aion und auch nich schlechter find ich beide spiele haben schöne sachen und für mich lohnt es sich beide mindestens zu testen.

ps schreibfehler dürft ihr behalten


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Sign. AION ist 100% ein Grinder.



Dann dürfte es ja gar keine Quests geben...
Aber lass dir mal lieber die EP in den A**** schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (24. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Natürlich ist WoW zum Resteverkauf geworden, aber doch nicht erst mit dem kommenden Cataclysm. Seit Mitte BC, seit der alleinigen Fokussierung auf die Casuals, ist WoW nur noch breiige Matsche.
> 
> Dann kam Northend: von den Landschaften, den neuen Völkern, der Musik her mit unglaublichem Potenzial und was macht Blizzard, weil nicht mehr wirklich Manpower und Geld in die Entwicklung hineingesteckt wurde? Einen lachhaften Naxxramas-Neuaufguss, der jedem, der das alte Naxxramas kennenlernen konnte, die Tränen in die Augen trieb. Mickrige Instanzen mit einem lächerlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad und vor allem einem Leveltempo, das total bescheuert schnell ging. Letztlich sind doch alle von 70 auf 80 geflogen und hatten keine Chance, das schöne Northend wirklich im Sinne von erfahrend, zu erleben.
> 
> Wenn irgendwann mal das Nachfolgespiel kommt, dann muss es schon VERDAMMT gut werden, damit ganz viele Andere so wie ich, unseren Ärger und unsere Enttäuschung runterschlucken und nochmals einen Euro für ein Blizzardspiel ausgeben.



Tja und ich glaube Blizz schiesst sie so selbst ins Knie. Die arbeiten ja an einem neuem MMORPG und sollte dies auch nur ein wenig zeitaufwendiger/schwerer sein als WoW momentan ist, wirds niemand spielen.

Blizz hat sich die "Ich will alles haben ohne was dafür zu tun"-Community selbst erschaffen.
In Aion merkt man recht deutlich wie verwöhnt manche sind, wobei die meisten schon wieder weg sind. Kaum wirds etwas schwerer geben die Leute auf !
Aber wenn man sich die bisherigen Gerüchte anhört wird das neue MMORPG von Blizz noch einfacher als WoW und vermutlich mit einem F2P ähnlichem System, da Blizz ja anstrebt mehr Spieler als WoW damit zu holen.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tja und ich glaube Blizz schiesst sie so selbst ins Knie. Die arbeiten ja an einem neuem MMORPG und sollte dies auch nur ein wenig zeitaufwendiger/schwerer sein als WoW momentan ist, wirds niemand spielen.
> 
> Blizz hat sich die "Ich will alles haben ohne was dafür zu tun"-Community selbst erschaffen.
> Aber wenn man sich die bisherigen Gerüchte anhört wird das neue MMORPG von Blizz noch einfacher als WoW und vermutlich mit einem F2P ähnlichem System, da Blizz ja anstrebt mehr Spieler als WoW damit zu holen.




das denke ich nämlich auch... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich die bisherigen Gerüchte anhört wird das neue MMORPG von Blizz noch einfacher als WoW und vermutlich mit einem F2P ähnlichem System, da Blizz ja anstrebt mehr Spieler als WoW damit zu holen.


Das haben sie doch schon und viele wollen das spielen. Diablo 3. Obwohl, viel unterscheidet WoW jetzt schon nicht mehr davon. Noch einfacher wäre dann nur noch Mario Brothers, aber ich glaube dafür müßten sie Lizenz zahlen.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Sign. AION ist 100% ein Grinder.



Könnten wir das Thema "Grinder oder nicht" vielleicht endlich mal zu den Akten legen. Ein 100%iger Grinder ist schon mal absoluter Schwachsinn. Es gibt sehr viele Quests, die man machen kann. Natürlich kann es sein, daß es zu wenige sind. Ich halte es sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich, weil es auch ingame oft gesagt wird. Kann es selber bisher weder bestätigen noch dementieren, da ich erst 14 bin. Bisher hatte ich aber genug Quests, die sich jetzt von der Qualität nicht großartig von z.b. Wow unterscheiden. 

Wir nehmen also zur Kenntnis, daß es zu wenig Quests gibt und das Grinden begünstigt wird, da dadurch wesentlich schneller gelevelt werden kann. Das ist auf jedenfall Fakt. Die Erfahrung habe ich selbst schon gemacht. Thema erledigt.

Ob das einen jetzt nun stört oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich würde es immo als nicht so gravierend betrachten, so lange der Rest passt. Ob dem so ist, wird sich zeigen.
In Daoc musste man früher auch nur grinden, trotzdem war der End-Content in jeder Beziehung 10mal geiler wie z.b. in Wow, wo man eigentlich schon immer relativ gut mit Quests versorgt war.

Jedem das seine. Aber so langsam ist das Thema "Grinder oder nicht" echt ausgelutscht und es wird echt langsam lächerlich, daß hier immer wieder die gleichen Leute jeden Thread damit zumüllen müssen. Es weiß inzwischen jeder.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

wer sagt in wow muss man nix tun, tickt nicht mehr richtig.
will man die "besten" sachen haben, muss man ne menge dafür tun.
wenn ihr mit "alles" leicht bekommen epixx mit minderer qualität meint, selber schuld.
alle die hier über wow schimpfen haben dort nix gerissen und fühlen sich jetzt in aion pudelwohl.
verstehe nicht wie man so nen brett vorm kopf haben kann -.-


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wer sagt in wow muss man nix tun, tickt nicht mehr richtig.
> will man die "besten" sachen haben, muss man ne menge dafür tun.
> wenn ihr mit "alles" leicht bekommen epixx mit minderer qualität meint, selber schuld.
> alle die hier über wow schimpfen haben dort nix gerissen und fühlen sich jetzt in aion pudelwohl.
> verstehe nicht wie man so nen brett vorm kopf haben kann -.-


Dann musst dus ja nicht verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (24. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dann dürfte es ja gar keine Quests geben...
> Aber lass dir mal lieber die EP in den A**** schieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte es in einem Grinder keine Quests geben? erkläre es mir mal.
Ich will jetzt auch nicht rum flämen und auch nicht sagen das AION ein Grinder ist oder nicht. nur solltet ihr wissen das ab Level 40, dass Questen auf jedenfall sehr Marger ausssieht.
Jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob er die restlichen Punkte zum Level up grinden oder ercraften will. jedenfalls ist es nicht möglich nur durch quests ab level 40 mehr level ups zu bekommen.

ob man es nun gut findet oder nicht sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wer sagt in wow muss man nix tun, tickt nicht mehr richtig.
> will man die "besten" sachen haben, muss man ne menge dafür tun.
> wenn ihr mit "alles" leicht bekommen epixx mit minderer qualität meint, selber schuld.
> alle die hier über wow schimpfen haben dort nix gerissen und fühlen sich jetzt in aion pudelwohl.
> verstehe nicht wie man so nen brett vorm kopf haben kann -.-


*schmunzelt nachsichtig*


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

es läuft doch überall das gleiche ab, ob in diesem thread oder in anderen aion-threads.

grundsätzlich sollte hier erstmal ein *aion-forum* sein. so verstehe ich zumindest die aufteilung hier auf buffed.de.
unter einem aion-forum verstehe ich erstmal ein forum, wo man sich hilft, gedanken austauscht und infos rund um das spiel
*aion* miteinander teilt.

aus welchem grund auch immer, kommen in das *aion-forum* freaks, die mit scheißhaus-parolen stimmung gegen aion machen wollen.
es geht hier nicht um eine sachliche auseinandersetzung sondern nur um zu stänkern.

da letztendlich es immer auf eine sache hinaus geht, was ist besser - wow oder aion, wäre es doch mal klasse
wenn hier die wow-fans mal im aion-forum erklären, was sie selber so toll an wow finden.

was ich verstanden habe, ist das wow viel besser zu leveln ist, weil man in wow mit ausgedachten quests an die hand genommen wird.
soweit so gut. aber irgendwie hat doch die meißte zeit eines mmo ein endcontent.

was ist denn noch so toll an wow? vor allem am endcontent?
diese frage wird doch hier von den wow-fans gar nicht beantwortet - aus gutem grunde !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wsx3 (24. Oktober 2009)

Leute, wie oft noch...
Aion kommt nunmal ursprüunglich aus dem asiatischen raum = grinder.
es wurde halt zu einem gewissen grad mit quests versorgt, nicht genug um grindlöcher restlos zu beseitigen. Ja ab lvl40 kann man momentan nurnoch wie ein blödi ohne hirn grinden. Aber das wird sich ja nunmal im laufe der kommenden addons / patches ändern.

Es gibt momentan nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ihr mögt Aion so wie es ist (inklusive grinden)= ihr spielt es
2. Ihr mögt Aion nicht (z.B. wegen grinden)= ihr spielt es nicht

Und wer jetzt noch damit kommt, dass er völlig überrascht ist, dass man in manchen Levelphasen auch mal grinden muss...
dem muss man sagen, das er wohl null ahnung hat was aion für wurzeln hat und worauf es aufbaut = auf dicke timesinks und Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen. 
Ach ja, wer meint, er müsste sich einen Char in einer Woche auf lvl 40+ hochspielen, ist selber schuld.
Diese Art von MMO (Grinder) bauen nunmal darauf auf, das 90% des Spiels aus Grind besteht. Bei Aion ist dier Grindfaktor schon casual-verdächtig niedrig!
und wie ein paar seiten vorher schon einer richtig schrieb , beim grinden bekommt man ep , mats und gear! 
Von daher ist man auch bestens damit bedient einfach zu grinden und nicht die zeit mit quests , questgeber zu suchen und questtexte zu lesen etc. zu verschwenden.
was habt ihr denn von quests ? ob mir jetzt irgendwo ein npc was vollsülz wieso weshalb ich 50 schweine töten soll oder nicht ? ändert nichts daran das ich einfach irgendwo hin latschen muss und 50 schweine töte.. toll.. da kann ich auch einfach an einen grdinspot 5000 schweine killen und bin effektiver damit !

Also lebt mit dem grind oder spielt ein questbasierendes mmo!


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was ist denn noch so toll an wow? vor allem am endcontent?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Entcontent ist doch toll in WoW. Du raidest eine Instanz so lang bis du die Ausrüstung hast um diese Instanz noch mal, diesmal aber mit einer Hand auf den Rücken gebunden, raiden zu können.

Danach gehst du in eine Instanz die du schon vor 3 Jahren absolut langweilig fandest. Nun ist sie aber aufgewertet worden. Gut der Raum ist immer noch nur ein Raum, der Drache da drin ist auch noch der Gleiche. Aber er hat mehr leben und er läßt höherwertiges fallen. Dafür brauchen sich aber auch alle nicht mehr so anzustrengen wie es mal war. Der damals gefürchtete Fear ist bestimmt abgeschaltet, wozu auch, dieses Stancedancing was man als Tank z.B. können mußte ist eh überholt. Ich denke auch diese enorme Schwierigkeit das  man sterben konnte durch die Lava in den Ritzen, zwischen den Platten, gibt es nicht mehr. Das war schon enorm schwer damals, heute nicht mehr zuzumuten. Wahrscheinlich haben sie die Eier auch entfernt. Wozu auch, die fängt heutzutage ein Paladin im Halbschlaf mit ein.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

für den gleichen preis den man zahlt bekommt in wow nunmal mehr geboten.
du redeset von endcontent.
die endcontents in wow sind jedem klar, oder was meinst du jetzt?
die herrausforderung ist seit eh und je in wow vorhanden!
ist man nicht in der lage diese meistern weil man keine gute gilde hat oder keinen guten raid hat, pech.
ich kann mir auch einen char auf 80 leveln, hc's abgrasen, naxx usw und mich voll episch ausstatten und sagen das mir alles hinterhergeworfen wird.
stimmt das?
nein es stimmt nicht.
da die wirklich guten items nunmal immernoch den leuten vorbehalten sind die was leisten müssen!
der endcontent in aion wird doch immer der selbe sein, masspvp bis zum abwinken.
was soll ein addon in zukunft an diesem system verändern?

p.s.: wer onyxia als contenterweiterung betrachtet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
die wurde einfach nur als fun bonus und zum birthday eingeführt, mehr nicht!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich spiele kein Aion. Fand zwar die China-Beta nicht übel und habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt es mir zuzulegen aber ich habe irgendwie Zweifel, dass es mir langfristig gefallen würde.

Um mit WoW aufzuhören brauche ich aber auch keinen WoW-Killer. Mein abo geht zu ende und wird nicht verlängert, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mir sogar Singleplayer-RPGs inzwischen mehr Spaß machen. Da ist man zwar allein aber hat wenigstens ne glaubhafte Spielwelt, vernünftige Charakterentwicklung usw. 

WoW mag immer noch ein gutes Spiel sein aber womöglich nicht für MMO'ler oder gar für RPG'ler.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wer sagt in wow muss man nix tun, tickt nicht mehr richtig.
> will man die "besten" sachen haben, muss man ne menge dafür tun.
> wenn ihr mit "alles" leicht bekommen epixx mit minderer qualität meint, selber schuld.
> alle die hier über wow schimpfen haben dort nix gerissen und fühlen sich jetzt in aion pudelwohl.
> verstehe nicht wie man so nen brett vorm kopf haben kann -.-



Klar muss man was tun in Wow. Die Instanzen sind schon gut gemacht, keine Frage. Und Hardmode spielt man bestimmt nicht einfach so durch, da gehört schon Training dazu.
Habe die Instanzen früher selbst mit Begeisterung gespielt.

Was mich halt stört ist, daß es eigentlich nur noch Instanzen gibt. Du raidest oder farmst um raiden zu gehen. Ne Zeit lang ist das wirklich sehr spassig, aber irgendwann halt tödlich langweilig.
Blizzard glänzt inzwischen in Sachen leveln mit teils sogar sehr guten Quests. Auch die Atmosphäre ist wirklich sehr gelungen. Aber im Endcontent gibt es halt meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besseres. Diese Meinung muss natürlich nicht jeder teilen.

In Daoc hast du wie gesagt nur gegrindet, zu anfang. Aber im Endcontent hattest du dann RvR, konntest Reichsränge farmen, die wiederum viele neue Reichsfähigkeiten mit sich brachten.
Die waren zwar schwer zu balancen, aber es gab Unmengen und teils auch wirklich sehr lustige. Du konntest Artefakte farmen, welche man auch wiederum leveln konnte um neue Fähigkeiten oder Attribute freizuschalten, du hattest ein sehr komplexes Craftingsystem, mit dem du dich ewig beschäftigen konntest, du hattest Master-Level und inzwischen sogar noch vieles mehr.

So sehr Wow auch anfangs glänzt, im Endcontent kann es auf längere Zeit nur jenen fesseln, dessen größter Spass sich dadurch definiert, mit großen Gruppen komplexe Bosstaktiken einzustudieren und Epixx zu farmen. Mehr ist da meiner Meinung nicht.

Von dem her würde ich Aion das grinden locker verzeihen, wenn es im Endcontent zu überzeugen weiß. Ob das der Fall ist oder nicht, wird sich zeigen. Und dem entsprechend werde ich dann weiter zocken oder nicht. Denn eines ist klar. Einen hohen Anreiz zu twinken bietet Aion meiner Meinung nach nicht, da man immer im gleichen Gebiet startet. Das macht Blizz z.b. viel besser.

Im Endeffekt findet man bei jeden Spiel einiges, wo es glänzt und auf der anderen Seite viele Sachen, die einen stören. Geht zumindest mir so. Und da gab es bisher noch keine einzige Ausnahme.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

wsx3 schrieb:


> Leute, wie oft noch...
> Aion kommt nunmal ursprüunglich aus dem asiatischen raum = grinder.
> es wurde halt zu einem gewissen grad mit quests versorgt, nicht genug um grindlöcher restlos zu beseitigen. Ja ab lvl40 kann man momentan nurnoch wie ein blödi ohne hirn grinden. Aber das wird sich ja nunmal im laufe der kommenden addons / patches ändern.
> 
> ...


Falsch. 

Aion wurde nicht zu Anfang für den Asiatischen Raum entwickelt. Von Anfang an hatte man vor es weltweit zu vermarkten. Der Gedanke in Aion war von Anfang an „wir nehmen das Beste aus dem östlichen Raum und verschmelzen es mit dem Besten aus den westlichen Raum“.  Es wurde nur zuerst in Asien eingeführt, weil dieser Markt war für Ncsoft ihr Heimatmarkt. Aber es wurde von Anfang an für den westlichen Markt produziert. Also kein asiatisches Spiel was an den westlichen Markt nur angepaßt wurde.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> die herrausforderung ist seit eh und je in wow vorhanden!




wie jetzt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mag ich am forum hier... ist irgendwie lustig und man weiß nie... ist das jetzt sarkasmus oder meint es jemand wirklich ernst!?


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Oktober 2009)

_der endcontent in aion wird doch immer der selbe sein, masspvp bis zum abwinken_
Naja.. das Abyss ist das Herz von AION.
Und?
In Flophammer wars gescheitert zum teil an den BG´s.

In AION kommen später alle ins Abyss,das ist doch wundervoll.
Und dann das schöne "Markenfarmen"..
Ich habe schon  ca. 20.000 und kann mir bald davon nen schönes goldenes Item kaufen.
Also ich finde das PvP in AION hammer geil.

Jeder freut sich darauf wenn er 25 geschafft hat.

Aber jeder hat einen anderen geschmack.
Wenn man WOW so toll findet etc..dann sollte man auch da bleiben.
Also ich wollte mal was neues erleben.
Und ind aion hatte ich gleich das gewisse feeling wie in wow damals.
Da wusste ich.. das ist es.. seidem spiele ich es und mache werbung dafür^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

was wie jetzt?
also wenn du es echt nicht weisst, ich sags gerne nochmal:
legt algalon, macht alle hardmodes, und bitte nicht nur im 10er mode.
und wenn ihr pvp mögt, werdet gladi in einem guten realmpool.
wer das alles schafft und dann sagt es gibt keine herrausforderung, den lad ich aufn bier ein und gebe ihm selbstverständlich recht.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

sicher ist das herz von aion der abyys.
aber ich habe mir genug videos angeschaut wo immer das gleiche zu sehen ist, bis hin zu 1 vs 1 matches wo beide spieler über 5-6 minuten nicht einen mm von ihrer stelle rücken und stupide aufeinander einschlagen.
und das bei angeblichen top rank playern.
sicher gibts leute die auf sowas stehen.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> was wie jetzt?
> also wenn du es echt nicht weisst, ich sags gerne nochmal:
> legt algalon, macht alle hardmodes, und bitte nicht nur im 10er mode.
> und wenn ihr pvp mögt, werdet gladi in einem guten realmpool.
> wer das alles schafft und dann sagt es gibt keine herrausforderung, den lad ich aufn bier ein und gebe ihm selbstverständlich recht.



erstmal ist aion ein pvp-spiel. deswegen habe ich es mir geholt sonst hätte ich mir hdro angetan.
also pvp. für dich nochmal... aion ist ein pvp-spiel... solltest auch du schon mitbekommen haben...

ergo wenn du hier im aion-forum rumhängst dann kann es nur ums pvp gehen.
jetzt hol noch mal luft und schreib mir mal, was an wow und dem pvp-content in wow so goil ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> erstmal ist aion ein pvp-spiel. deswegen habe ich es mir geholt sonst hätte ich mir hdro angetan.
> also pvp. für dich nochmal... aion ist ein pvp-spiel... solltest auch du schon mitbekommen haben...
> 
> ergo wenn du hier im aion-forum rumhängst dann kann es nur ums pvp gehen.
> ...


die tatsache das du selbst im pvp mehr möglichkeiten hast als in aion, sei es nun die bg's oder die arena.
es gibt dort genug herrausforderungen.
und aion soll kein reines pvp spiel sein sogar laut hersteller, nimm dir die packung in die hand und guck auf die rückseite und les mal bissl.
aber wir wissen alle das es doch ein reines pvp spiel ist (nicht ironisch gemeint).
das einzige in aion was vllt toll sein kann ist die transformation, geile sache.
ich hole mir 1-2 heiler und bratz erstmal minutenlang alles um was mir in den weg kommt, die gegner haben nicht den hauch einer chance.
n1!


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> die tatsache das du selbst im pvp mehr möglichkeiten hast als in aion, sei es nun die bg's oder die arena.



ich bin mal so frei und reduziere deine beiträge wo du tatsächlich die vorteile von wow darstellst...
vielleicht solltest du den text aber etwas ändern in:

in wow *hast du nur *die möglichkeit bg´s und arena zu machen...
ich würde den satz gerne noch um das wort -rundenbasiert- bereichern wollen.

edit: und in puncto arena das wort -erfolgreich- noch im zusammenhang mit -team setup- stellen


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Oktober 2009)

_das einzige in aion was vllt toll sein kann ist die transformation, geile sache_

he?!
Hab ich was in Aion verpasst?!
Oder meinste die Flügel die man bekommt?!


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei und reduziere deine beiträge wo du tatsächlich die vorteile von wow darstellst...


auch wenns nicht fair ist, mach das.
wie du an die sache rangehst find ich jetzt doch sehr low.
den gegner soweit es geht zuschnüren und wahrheiten nicht an sich rannlassen.
aber das ist jetzt auch nur so weil viele aion liebhaber die rosarota brille aufhaben.
aber ist ok, mach einfach wie du denkst und reduzier meine beiträge.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> was wie jetzt?
> also wenn du es echt nicht weisst, ich sags gerne nochmal:
> legt algalon, macht alle hardmodes, und bitte nicht nur im 10er mode.
> und wenn ihr pvp mögt, werdet gladi in einem guten realmpool.
> wer das alles schafft und dann sagt es gibt keine herrausforderung, den lad ich aufn bier ein und gebe ihm selbstverständlich recht.



Es mag ja für viele wirklich so sein das der Hardmode etwas besonderes ist. Nur weist du, ich fühle mich einfach nur veralbert wenn ich 30 mal eine Instanz mache damit ich die Ausrüstung dafür habe um diese Instanz noch einmal zu machen. Nur das dann die Bosse da doppelt so viel leben haben und doppelt so stark zu hauen. Ach ja, ein oder zwei neue Fähigkeiten haben sie auch noch dazu bekommen. Toll, das ist Motivation in Reinkultur.

So geistig abgestumpft bin ich nicht das ich mich mit so was abspeisen lasse.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> _das einzige in aion was vllt toll sein kann ist die transformation, geile sache_
> 
> he?!
> Hab ich was in Aion verpasst?!
> Oder meinste die Flügel die man bekommt?!


also steinigt mich bitte wenn meine aussage mit der transformation veraltet ist und es garnicht mehr im spiel vorkommt!
ich habe jedenfalls videos gesehen wo bestimmte leute dann zu so einer art hulk oder sowas werden.


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Es mag ja für viele wirklich so sein das der Hardmode etwas besonderes ist. Nur weist du, ich fühle mich einfach nur veralbert wenn ich 30 mal eine Instanz mache damit ich die Ausrüstung dafür habe um diese Instanz noch einmal zu machen. Nur das dann die Bosse da doppelt so viel leben haben und doppelt so stark zu hauen. Ach ja, ein oder zwei neue Fähigkeiten haben sie auch noch dazu bekommen. Toll, das ist Motivation in Reinkultur.
> 
> So geistig abgestumpft bin ich nicht das ich mich mit so was abspeisen lasse.



Hiermit bestätige ich das du *Level Up* hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> die tatsache das du selbst im pvp mehr möglichkeiten hast als in aion, sei es nun die bg's oder die arena.
> es gibt dort genug herrausforderungen.
> und aion soll kein reines pvp spiel sein sogar laut hersteller, nimm dir die packung in die hand und guck auf die rückseite und les mal bissl.
> aber wir wissen alle das es doch ein reines pvp spiel ist (nicht ironisch gemeint).
> ...


Was ist den an einem bg ne Herausforderung?^^


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> _das einzige in aion was vllt toll sein kann ist die transformation, geile sache_
> 
> he?!
> Hab ich was in Aion verpasst?!
> Oder meinste die Flügel die man bekommt?!


Transformation ist wenn sich ein Spieler selbst in eine Art Boss transformiert. Auf der Höchsten Stufe im PvP Rang kann man das zeitweise. Na ja


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Es mag ja für viele wirklich so sein das der Hardmode etwas besonderes ist. Nur weist du, ich fühle mich einfach nur veralbert wenn ich 30 mal eine Instanz mache damit ich die Ausrüstung dafür habe um diese Instanz noch einmal zu machen. Nur das dann die Bosse da doppelt so viel leben haben und doppelt so stark zu hauen. Ach ja, ein oder zwei neue Fähigkeiten haben sie auch noch dazu bekommen. Toll, das ist Motivation in Reinkultur.
> 
> So geistig abgestumpft bin ich nicht das ich mich mit so was abspeisen lasse.


sicher ists nicht das gelbe vom ei.
aber im direkten vergleich wow=aion ist mir die wow variante viel lieber.


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> also steinigt mich bitte wenn meine aussage mit der transformation veraltet ist und es garnicht mehr im spiel vorkommt!
> ich habe jedenfalls videos gesehen wo bestimmte leute dann zu so einer art hulk oder sowas werden.



Hulk...
Du meinnst im Abyss wenn man besonders viele punkte gesammlt hat.
Und man sich in einen "boss" verwandeln kann?

Ja das gibbet^^
Hat aber noch keiner geschafft^^
Des is was besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

jo genau das meine ich.
war mein standpunkt also doch nicht veraltet.
danke euch.


----------



## Virthu (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> sicher ist das herz von aion der abyys.
> aber ich habe mir genug videos angeschaut wo immer das gleiche zu sehen ist, bis hin zu 1 vs 1 matches wo beide spieler über 5-6 minuten nicht einen mm von ihrer stelle rücken und stupide aufeinander einschlagen.
> und das bei angeblichen top rank playern.
> sicher gibts leute die auf sowas stehen.


wenn das so ist, verwechselst bestimmt du bestimmt auch kindetrickfilme mit naturwissenschaftlichen dokumentationen. "habe mir genug videos angeschaut"... meine güte.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> wenn das so ist, verwechselst bestimmt du bestimmt auch kindetrickfilme mit naturwissenschaftlichen dokumentationen. "habe mir genug videos angeschaut"... meine güte.


sry versteh ich nicht. 
wenn du meinst ich hab garnicht so viele videos gesehen, überzeug dich selbst und geh auf youtube.
meine güte...


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Oktober 2009)

ok.. hat mal wieder spass gemacht mit den netten buffies zu schreiben.
Haut rein.

Und möge die macht von AION euch beschüüüützen^^
Tschö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> auch wenns nicht fair ist, mach das.
> wie du an die sache rangehst find ich jetzt doch sehr low.
> den gegner soweit es geht zuschnüren und wahrheiten nicht an sich rannlassen.
> aber das ist jetzt auch nur so weil viele aion liebhaber die rosarota brille aufhaben.
> aber ist ok, mach einfach wie du denkst und reduzier meine beiträge.



ich schreibs mal verständlicher... das pvp in wow (bg`s und arena) ist mehr als ne scherzdose.

arena = erfolg wenn du ein entsprechendes setup hast. der skill steht mal ganz hinten an.
das kampfsystem ist rundenbasiert nicht mehr und nicht weniger. du kannst sicherlich mehr rausholen aus einer klasse
als die meißten anderen, aber diese grenze ist schnell erreicht. 

das balanced-system im pvp ist nicht vorhanden. hierzu verweise ich mal direkt auf das wow eigene forum und dessen beiträge.
sogar im buffed magazin steht, blizzard sollte mal das balance-system in ordnung bringen.

richtiges balanced ist aber wesentlich wichtiger in einer arena als bei keep-schlachten.
wer ein arenasystem einführt der muß auch sorge tragen, das jeder gleichwertige chancen hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich schreibs mal verständlicher... das pvp in wow (bg`s und arena) ist mehr als ne scherzdose.
> 
> arena = erfolg wenn du ein entsprechendes setup hast. der skill steht mal ganz hinten an.
> das kampfsystem ist rundenbasiert nicht mehr und nicht weniger. du kannst sicherlich mehr rausholen aus einer klasse
> ...



und du meinst das balancing in aion ist gegeben?
k, wir werdens sehen.
und pvp in wow ist so ne sache wie mitm pve auch, entweder du kannst deinen char spielen oder nicht.
aus die maus.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Zu erstmal,ich spiele kein WoW *aber*das man in WoW nur BG's und Arenas machen kann halte ich doch für ein dickes Gerücht!Und Rundenbasiert?Schonmal Civilization,Masters of Orion usw usf gespielt?Dann weisst du was Rundenbasiert heisst!
> 
> Manchmal muss ich echt den Kopf schütteln bei dem was manche hier zum Besten geben.
> 
> ...




da du kein wow spielst wie du schreibst und auch in aion das pvp nicht kennst, weiß ich nicht wieso du dein kopf schüttelst...
um ganz offen zu sein, versteh ich nicht wieso du dich überhaupt hier meldest... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> und du meinst das balancing in aion ist gegeben?
> k, wir werdens sehen.
> und pvp in wow ist so ne sache wie mitm pve auch, entweder du kannst deinen char spielen oder nicht.
> aus die maus.



du bist doch nicht ernsthaft der meinung, daß das arenasystem balanced ist ?
das das setup nicht das wichtigste ist?


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> du bist doch nicht ernsthaft der meinung, daß das arenasystem balanced ist ?
> das das setup nicht das wichtigste ist?


wenn ich behaupten würde das das arena system in wow balanced ist, wäre ich wirklich dumm.
trotzdem kommt es darauf an ob man seinen char beherrscht oder nicht, selbst im optimalsetup. 
und ich werde mich davor hüten zu sagen das blizz im pvp alles richtig gemacht hat, weils gelogen wäre.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Wollen wir mal festhalten:

WoW-PvP ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, keine Frage.


Aber Aion-PvP, diesen Standfussball, in irgendeiner Weise besser zu heissen, der hat in WoW oder sonstwo nie PvP gemacht. Fakt.


Ausserdem: WoW ist in keinster Weise eine Referenz für Aion.


Man könnte Aion maximal mit AoC oder WAR versuchen zu vergleichen. Und selbst da kackt es für mich böse ab, was Inhalte, PvP sowie PvE angeht.

Alles andere ist Grössenwahn.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> die tatsache das du selbst im pvp mehr möglichkeiten hast als in aion, sei es nun die bg's oder die arena.
> es gibt dort genug herrausforderungen.
> und aion soll kein reines pvp spiel sein sogar laut hersteller, nimm dir die packung in die hand und guck auf die rückseite und les mal bissl.
> aber wir wissen alle das es doch ein reines pvp spiel ist (nicht ironisch gemeint).
> ...



Arena ist doch sowas von langweilig. Und die BG's, ne Zeit lang ganz spassig, aber dann auch relativ schnell die Luft raus. Und das schlimmste an Wow-PvP ist Blizzards Einstellung dazu.
Falls sie eine haben, denn die ändert sich ja inzwischen fast wöchentlich. Aber an einen scheinen sie beharlich festzuhalten. Arena > alles andere. Einen Zerg zu koordinieren ist mindestens genauso anspruchsvoll, wie sich in einer Arean 3v3 die Köpfe einzuschlagen. Wieso kann ich da nicht die gleichen Belohnungen dafür bekommen? Achja, dann schreit ja sofort wieder die ganze Community auf, weil ich könnte mir ja Epixx verdienen, in dem ich mich einfach nur in ein Schlachtfeld stelle und nichts mache. Und überhaupt ist es ja ein Witz, daß man bei Schlachtfeldern Epixx bekommen kann. Da regen sich ja dann wieder die Raid'ler auf, die pro Woche 5mal festen Raidterminen folgen, um sich die begehrten Epixx zu holen.

Ich habe Wow zuletzt so erlebt. Es wurde inzwischen in drei Lager gespalten. Gladis, PvP'ler mit Schwerpunkt BG und PvE'ler. Die Gladis meinen, daß sie am meisten verdient haben und dieses Gefühl wurde von Anfang an von Blizzard begünstigt. Für 3v3 muss die Balance stimmen, weswegen Blizzard oft anpasst. Dann melden sich die PvE'ler zu Wort und beklagen sich, daß die Spielmechanik zu arg beeinträchtigt wird. Die BG'ler stehen in der Mitte und erleben ein ständiges Hin und Her. Mal ist BG ein bisschen mehr wert, dann mal garnichts mehr. Blizzard ist nur noch beschäftigt, zwischen Gladi und PvE'ler hin und her zu balancen und die BG'ler sind so mehr oder weniger Abfall. Sobald etwas in die Richtung gemacht wird, kommt sofort wieder der Aufruf: "Wah...Epixx for free...blabla!"

Das ist Wow, was es zuletzt für mich war und es KOTZTE nur noch an. Soll Blizzard endlich ein reines PvE-Spiel drauß machen, was es ursprünglich auch war, denn alles andere wird sowieso nichts.

Es mag ja jeder selbst für sich urteilen, aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man als PvP'ler in Wow noch Spass haben kann. Außer man gehört eben auch zu denen, die unter PvP Arena only verstehen. Dagegen ist ja nichts zu sagen, jeder wie er will. Ich erwarte mir da etwas anderes.



ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal festhalten:
> 
> WoW-PvP ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, keine Frage.
> 
> ...



In Sachen PvP ist so ziemlich alles bisher eine Referenz für Wow gewesen, was ich gespielt habe. Das sag ich dir als Wow-Spieler der ersten Stunde, der sehr viel PvP gemacht hat.
Und lass dir gesagt sein, daß es aufgrund meines Alters fast kein mmo gibt, daß ich nicht gespielt habe.

Auch in Sachen End-Content gibt es eine Referenz für Wow. Wow mag das erfolgreichste Spiel bisher sein. Das heißt noch lange nicht, daß es in jeder Hinsicht am meisten Substanz hat.
Der Markt hat sich dahingehend auch immer mehr entwickelt. Inzwischen hat fast jeder Haushalt einen PC im Haus. Die Zeiten, in denen das noch Seltenheitswert hatte, ist aber noch nicht so lange her.
Wow war mit ihren Spiel zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. 

Aber als jemand, der auf das ganze Spektrum an Spielen zurückgreifen kann und in einer Zeit groß wurde, als ein Heim-PC noch nicht mal wirklich existierte, kann ich über deine Behauptung, Wow > all in jeder Hinsicht nur lachen. Vom Kundenkreis ja und sicher auch von einigen Inhalten, aber da gibt es auch viel, was andere Spiele bei weitem besser gemacht haben.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

Seit wievieol tagen gammelt Armin hier jetzt schon rum?


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Seit wievieol tagen gammelt Armin hier jetzt schon rum?


sein gutes recht.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> und pvp in wow ist so ne sache wie mitm pve auch, entweder du kannst deinen char spielen oder nicht.
> aus die maus.


In der Arena kann man noch so gut seine Klasse beherrschen. Wenn du schlechtere Ausrüstung als die Gegner hast, oder die Klassekombo spielst die nicht gerade Imba ist hast du verloren. Mit Können kannst du da absolut nichts mehr drehen. So schlecht können die Gegner gar nicht sein. Bevor da ein einziger überhaupt einen Schlag macht ist der Kampf schon entschieden.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wenn ich behaupten würde das das arena system in wow balanced ist, wäre ich wirklich dumm.
> trotzdem kommt es darauf an ob man seinen char beherrscht oder nicht, selbst im optimalsetup.




das ist doch genau aber das problem, egal wie gut du deinen char spielst. ich finde das arena-system im gegensatz zu den meißten anderen
sehr gut. übrigens für mich der einzige grund warum ich an wow noch ein jahr rangehangen habe.

du kannst noch so perfekt spielen, es hängt vom setup ab. es fehlen einfach elemente die noch mehr das ungleichgewicht
ausgleichen könnten. du bist gezwungen bestimmte talente zu skillen, es gibt da praktisch gar keinen spielraum.

nicht nur das 2er ist unbalanced sondern auch 3x3 arena. alle turniere die veranstaltet wurden waren immer in den top 10 rmp-kombis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> In der Arena kann man noch so gut seine Klasse beherrschen. Wenn du schlechtere Ausrüstung als die Gegner hast, oder die Klassekombo spielst die nicht gerade Imba ist hast du verloren. Mit Können kannst du da absolut nichts mehr drehen. So schlecht können die Gegner gar nicht sein. Bevor da ein einziger überhaupt einen Schlag macht ist der Kampf schon entschieden.


das man das nötige equip braucht sollte jedem klar sein, deswegen hab ichs nicht extra aufgeschrieben.


----------



## Magmion (24. Oktober 2009)

Armin hat ja sowas von recht! 
ich spiele kein WoW mehr und habe Aion bis lvl 35 gezockt und ab da is einfach die luft raus , selbe müll wie AOC und WAR .Man könnte es vielleicht eher mit Tabula Rasa oder Hellgate London vergleichen , AOC und WAR sind da noch einfach zu gut .


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2009)

Aserin schrieb:


> Ich muss leider sagen das Aion in Sachen Langzeitmotivation sehr enttäuschend ist. Ich habe sehr schnell die Lust am wiederholen der Quest verloren, was ich übrigens auch sehr lächerlich finde, einfach aus Faulheit oder aus was auch immer, einfach eine Quest 100 mal wiederholbar zu machen. Dazu kommt das Quest zum größten Teil gerade mal die XP für 3 Mobs bringen. Es ist ein Grinder wo das verpacken missglückt ist.
> 
> Aber dennoch ein sehr detailreiches und hübsches Spiel, was für Leute mit weniger Zeit kaum geeignet ist.
> 
> mfG Aserin/Max


Die wiederholbaren Quests sind auch nicht für XP gedacht sondern für die Münzen die man damit bekommt. Für Items also.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das ist doch genau aber das problem, egal wie gut du deinen char spielst. ich finde das arena-system im gegensatz zu den meißten anderen
> sehr gut. übrigens für mich der einzige grund warum ich an wow noch ein jahr rangehangen habe.



Man, wie oft den noch. Das haben wir auch schon diskutiert mit Dir.


Das was Du beweinst ist in JEDEM MMORGP DAS SELBE!! Hier ist IMMER Ausrüstung > Skill.


Wer faireres PvP will spielt Shooter, da hat jeder das selbe Kit zur Wahl, da zählt dann Skill mehr als Equipment!


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Man, wie oft den noch. Das haben wir auch schon diskutiert mit Dir.
> 
> 
> Das was Du beweinst ist in JEDEM MMORGP DAS SELBE!! Hier ist IMMER Ausrüstung > Skill.
> ...




bist schon wach? kommst heute aber spät rein...
ich rede nicht vom equipment sondern vom setup.

es geht mir nicht um faires 2x2 pvp oder faires 3x3 pvp. aber wenn blizzard ein system einführt, das faires pvp benötigt,
nämlich ein arena-system, dann hätte ich auch gerne faires pvp...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

im grunde mache ich seit tagen hier einen großen fehler den ich jetzt eingestehe.
ich diskutiere unnötig rum.
denn die aion liebhaber mit denen hier tag für tag hin und her geredet wird sind noch zu sehr mitm leveln beschäftigt und haben noch kein auge dafür was im endgame auf sie zukommen wird.
wenn erstmal genug leute 50 sind und auf dieser stufe ne zeitlang gespielt haben, werden sie sich an solche threads wie diesen zurückerinnern.
in diesem sinne wünsch ich allen bei ihren spielen viel spass, egal welches es sein mag.


----------



## Kalikas (24. Oktober 2009)

der schläft hier schon im Forum^^mir egal ich ignoriere Ihn, er postet 20 mal und letzendlich steht im jeden Post das gleiche, zudem ist er komisch lol* guckt verwundert zu Armin*


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich rede nicht vom equipment sondern vom setup.
> 
> es geht mir nicht um faires 2x2 pvp oder faires 3x3 pvp. aber wenn blizzard ein system einführt, das faires pvp benötigt,
> nämlich ein arena-system, dann hätte ich auch gerne faires pvp...
> ...




Da geh mal mit Deinem Top-3er-Setup nackt inne Arena, dann zeig ich Dir ALLEINE was Ausrüstungs bedeutet.

Da könnt ihr 3 Hanseln noch so viel Skill haben, vollkommen Wumpe.


Das ist ja nicht nur in der Arena so, es spielt überall ne Rolle, egal on Arena, BG oder open PvP.


Der Punkt ist nur: Das ergrinden der Set´s um im PvP in Aion mithalten zu können wird pervers.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> im grunde mache ich seit tagen hier einen großen fehler den ich jetzt eingestehe.
> ich diskutiere unnötig rum.
> denn die aion liebhaber mit denen hier tag für tag hin und her geredet wird sind noch zu sehr mitm leveln beschäftigt und haben noch kein auge dafür was im endgame auf sie zukommen wird.
> wenn erstmal genug leute 50 sind und auf dieser stufe ne zeitlang gespielt haben, werden sie sich an solche threads wie diesen zurückerinnern.
> in diesem sinne wünsch ich allen bei ihren spielen viel spass, egal welches es sein mag.


Dann bist du schon 50 da du uns vor dem engame warnen kannst?


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> im grunde mache ich seit tagen hier einen großen fehler den ich jetzt eingestehe.
> ich diskutiere unnötig rum.



ich stimme dir mal zu.... denn mir ist auch unklar, warum leute in einem aion-forum immer anderen erklären
müssen wie blöd das spiel ist. ich bin mir sicher, das jeder diese entscheidung ob doof oder nicht doof selber treffen kann
und es hierzu keinen armin-forentroll benötigt oder irgendwelche wow-fanboys.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> im grunde mache ich seit tagen hier einen großen fehler den ich jetzt eingestehe.
> ich diskutiere unnötig rum.
> denn die aion liebhaber mit denen hier tag für tag hin und her geredet wird sind noch zu sehr mitm leveln beschäftigt und haben noch kein auge dafür was im endgame auf sie zukommen wird.
> wenn erstmal genug leute 50 sind und auf dieser stufe ne zeitlang gespielt haben, werden sie sich an solche threads wie diesen zurückerinnern.
> in diesem sinne wünsch ich allen bei ihren spielen viel spass, egal welches es sein mag.


Danke,

wie das Endgame in Aion sei wird weis wirklich hier noch keiner genau. Nur eines weis zumindest ich genau, so eines wie in WoW möchte ich nicht. Das ist mittlerweile reine verar.....


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> im grunde mache ich seit tagen hier einen großen fehler den ich jetzt eingestehe.
> ich diskutiere unnötig rum.




Hihi, ja, ich frag mich manchmal auch warum ich mir das antue.

Aber dann fällts mir wieder ein:

"Es geht hier um knallharte, brutalst mögliche Aufklärung gegenüber potentiellen Kunden die sich informieren wollen und ein PvP-MMO suchen, aber ebend keinen Grinder."


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dann bist du schon 50 da du uns vor dem engame warnen kannst?


nein bin ich nicht.
ganze 28 ist mein zauberer.
aber ich habe den bezug zur realität nicht verloren, egal wie spass mir ein spiel macht oder nicht.
dafür muss ich keine 50 sein um zu wissen was mich erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen behaupte ich ja auch das die aion fangemeinde eine rosarote brille trägt und es atm nix bringt mit ihnen zu diskutieren.
diese einsicht meiner seits kam vllt. einwenig zu spät, aber sie kam^^
so, das war jetzt aber wirklich mein letztes posting in solch einem thread.
evtl. in 1-2 monaten nochmal.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hihi, ja, ich frag mich manchmal auch warum ich mir das antue.
> 
> Aber dann fällts mir wieder ein:
> 
> "Es geht hier um knallharte, brutalst mögliche Aufklärung gegenüber potentiellen Kunden die sich informieren wollen und ein PvP-MMO suchen, aber ebend keinen Grinder."



absolut 
und wer solch ein goiles PvP-MMO spiel sucht und keine lust hat auf einen causal us-grinder, 
der ist bei aion genau richtig!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> der schläft hier schon im Forum^^mir egal ich ignoriere Ihn, er postet 20 mal und letzendlich steht im jeden Post das gleiche, zudem ist er komisch lol* guckt verwundert zu Armin*




Bist Du nicht das Subjekt, welches "lol" in mein Gästebuch gepostet hat und dabei nen Putin-Foto als Avatar hatte???

Und Du nennst mich komisch?


Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein:

"Trifft der Verrückte nen Besoffenen. 

Kriegt der Verrückte Angst"


----------



## doubledown (24. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> In der Arena kann man noch so gut seine Klasse beherrschen. Wenn du schlechtere Ausrüstung als die Gegner hast, oder die Klassekombo spielst die nicht gerade Imba ist hast du verloren. Mit Können kannst du da absolut nichts mehr drehen. So schlecht können die Gegner gar nicht sein. Bevor da ein einziger überhaupt einen Schlag macht ist der Kampf schon entschieden.



Hehe, musste hier gerade etwas schmuntzeln. Du hast schon Recht, dass das Equip so extrem ausschlaggebend ist. Das ist der einzige Punkt der mich an WoW so richtig gestört hat, dass man für jeden Scheiß ein eigenes Set braucht und dass es überhaupt diese großen Sets gibt und am Ende alle gleich aussehen.

Aber warte mal ab, AION hält da dann auch noch eine böse Überraschung für dich parat. Eine Freundin von mir ist Koreanerin und zockt das Game, seit Korea-Release und ist auch in einer recht erfolgreichen Legion. Habe mir da das Endgame mal etwas angucken können und wer denkt, WoW wäre schon zu krass itemlastig, hehe der hat das hier noch nicht gesehen. Du wirst dir sowas von den Arsch abfarmen müssen, um ständig gutes Equip zu haben. Denn Skill steht da auch nur hinten an.

Außerdem wundert mich, dass der thread immer noch auf ist. Der Threadersteller hatte die unbegründete Anspielung in den Raum geworfen, dass Buffed AION als bösen Grinder bezeichnete, was sie nie getan haben. Dann ist der Thread eh nur noch abgedriftet in das übliche AION vs WoW-Geflame.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Aber warte mal ab, AION hält da dann auch noch eine böse Überraschung für dich parat. Eine Freundin von mir ist Koreanerin und zockt das Game, seit Korea-Release und ist auch in einer recht erfolgreichen Legion.




jo und von meinem bruder dessen freundin und dessen freundin und von ihr ein bekannter der aion in korea spielt, fand das spiel auch nicht dolle


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Aber warte mal ab, AION hält da dann auch noch eine böse Überraschung für dich parat. Eine Freundin von mir ist Koreanerin und zockt das Game, seit Korea-Release und ist auch in einer recht erfolgreichen Legion. Habe mir da das Endgame mal etwas angucken können und wer denkt, WoW wäre schon zu krass itemlastig, hehe der hat das hier noch nicht gesehen. Du wirst dir sowas von den Arsch abfarmen müssen, um ständig gutes Equip zu haben. Denn Skill steht da auch nur hinten an.




Das meine ich doch. 

Die ganzen Träumer werden hier noch so hart aufwachen, das ich euch von Herzen wünsche, noch eine WAR, AoC oder auch WoW DvD in Reichweite zu haben, wenn das epische Epic-Grind-Festival erst mal so richtig los geht.

Alles vorher war nur Warm-Up, hähä.


----------



## Magmion (24. Oktober 2009)

Aufwachen Aion Fanboys , mal paar tests gelesen zB. auf 4Players , Gamestar und co ?
Überall steht AION IST EIN GRINDER !   muahaha   böse Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> .... dafür aber jeden Post mit victory signs glänzen...




das mache ich als orientierungshilfe für leute die gerne sinnvolle beiträge lesen wollen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (24. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Weil ich solch Schwachsinn a la so nicht stehen lasse!Ich hab WoW gespielt und du gibst da absolute unwahrheiten bzw unwissenheit Preis...sonst nichts!Ich denke auch in Bezug auf Rundenbasiertes spielen solltest du vielleicht mal Wikipedia oder so zu rate ziehen....



Stichwort: global Cooldown





tyrox09 schrieb:


> und haben noch kein auge dafür was im endgame auf sie zukommen wird



Ich denke, da unterschätzt du viele Aion Spieler. Die meisten haben sich schon im Vorfeld eingehend informiert und etliche haben ausserdem alle beta events mitgespielt. Viele Spieler sind wegen des PvP in Aion und haben sich dieses Spiel bewusst ausgesucht, weil sie sich im Vorhinein informiert haben und ihnen das eben gefallen hat.




ArminFRA schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nur: Das ergrinden der Set´s um im PvP in Aion mithalten zu können wird pervers.



Dann schau dir mal die Sets an. Bis auf den +DMG auf Player sind PvE items insbesondere crafted items absolut vergleichbar. In Aion kommt es anders als bei extrem item basierten Spielen, in denen zudem die Kluft zwischen absolutem Top Gaer und Casual Gear besonders gross ist, eher auf das richtige Setup an. In wieweit sich einige Klassen als "zu" stark herausstellen wie etwa der SM wird sich zeigen. Aber so etwas kann man balancen. Ein stark tem basiertes System nicht, weil dies ja gerade der Hauptanreiz sein soll für die Spieler das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das mache ich als orientierungshilfe für leute die gerne sinnvolle beiträge lesen wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hihi Synti,

das ist auch für mich Orientierungshilfe.


Alle Posts mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  am Ende weiß ich immer gleich: brauchste ned lesen.


Somit finde ich Deinen Fetisch auch für mich hilfreich.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ein stark tem basiertes System nicht, weil dies ja gerade der Hauptanreiz sein soll für die Spieler das Spiel zu spielen.



absolut, deswegen hat ja wow so große probleme...
bzw. kann es halt nicht mehr funktionieren.

übrigens gibts darüber auch einen fetten bericht von blizzard entwicklern, wo sie diese problematiken selbst zu geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hihi Synti,
> 
> das ist auch für mich Orientierungshilfe.
> 
> ...




bin halt ein netter. aber deine beiträge sind auch leicht zu erkennen. deine absätze sind immer so groß,
da weiß man schon was kommt... wenig content dick aufgemacht (ähnlich wie bei wow)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nur: Das ergrinden der Set´s um im PvP in Aion mithalten zu können wird pervers.



In classic hats auch lang genug gedauert bis man sich ein pvpitem holen konnte, wobei man da ja auch erst den gewissen rang und dann die Punkte brauchte


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Sets an. Bis auf den +DMG auf Player sind PvE items insbesondere crafted items absolut vergleichbar. In Aion kommt es anders als bei extrem item basierten Spielen, in denen zudem die Kluft zwischen absolutem Top Gaer und Casual Gear besonders gross ist, eher auf das richtige Setup an. In wieweit sich einige Klassen als "zu" stark herausstellen wie etwa der SM wird sich zeigen. Aber so etwas kann man balancen. Ein stark tem basiertes System nicht, weil dies ja gerade der Hauptanreiz sein soll für die Spieler das Spiel zu spielen.



Hmm, also alleine für gute PvP-Waffen muss man bis zu 2000 Medaillen ergrinden für eine Waffe, weisste Bescheid was das bedeutet, gerade bei dem Verteilersystem.


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> bin halt ein netter. aber deine beiträge sind auch leicht zu erkennen. deine absätze sind immer so groß,
> da weiß man schon was kommt... wenig content dick aufgemacht (ähnlich wie bei wow)



Hehehe, der war gut! konnte lachen ;-)))


----------



## Valon01 (24. Oktober 2009)

hier wird ja ab und zu mal gesagt aufwachen Aion Fanboys schön und gut aber die wow fanboys sind ja auch noch nicht aufgewacht die schlafen ja scheinbar schon ewig^^


----------



## Cerom (24. Oktober 2009)

Ist Armin hier als Propagandaministerpräsident angestellt ?

Irgendwie komisch. Ein Wort versucht er hier Seitenweise immer und immer wieder mit Aion in Verbindung zu bringen. Grinden, Grinden Grinden. Egal ob nun wahr, teilweise wahr oder nicht. Völlig uninteressant, irgendwie wird’s schon hängen bleiben. Man muß es nur oft genug wiederholen. Anhänger wird er immer finden. Diese Art etwas zu verbreiten finde ich nur eines, widerlich.  Stupide etwas wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen.........


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Oktober 2009)

Armin ist haltn grinder^^


----------



## Synti (24. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hmm, also alleine für gute PvP-Waffen muss man bis zu 2000 Medaillen ergrinden für eine Waffe, weisste Bescheid was das bedeutet, gerade bei dem Verteilersystem.



gibts jetzt bei wow neue daily-quests? 
erstelle 100 beiträge im aion-forum an einem tag 
und kehre zurück zu wow und hole die das neue plüschhaustier!!!


----------



## ArminFRA (24. Oktober 2009)

Valon01 schrieb:


> hier wird ja ab und zu mal gesagt aufwachen Aion Fanboys schön und gut aber die wow fanboys sind ja auch noch nicht aufgewacht die schlafen ja scheinbar schon ewig^^




Von den Aion-Kritikern spielt doch hier so gut wie keiner mehr WoW.

WoW wird immer von euch, den Aion-Fanbois ins Spiel gebracht, das ist ja das lustige.

Es scheint da noch etwas bei euch zu geben, was aufgearbeitet werden will.


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Da es hier nicht zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion kommt schließe ich diesen Thread nun endgültig.

/wink maladin


----------

